# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  Strahlen-Resistenz bzw. Strahlen-Sensibilisierung

## RuStra

Hallo Fortgeschrittene,

Androgen-Resistenz, die erschreckende iatrogene Endstadium-Erkrankung, das ist der eine Therapie-Schrecken.
Chemo-Resistenz, auch so ein hässliches Ding, zumal wenn man sich auch noch dem Vergiftungs-Experiment durch Taxotere oder schlimmeren Chemo-Therapeutika unterzieht.

Aber hier möchte die Diskussion um Strahlen-Resistenz bzw. Strahlen-Sensibilisierung anregen bzw. weiterführen.
Da wir zum Glück einen Strahlentherapeuten im Forum haben, dürfte die Aufklärung dieses Themas eigentlich relativ leicht möglich sein.

Natürlich ist mein Interesse an diesem Thema gerade jetzt mit meiner augenblicklichen Krebs-Situation verbunden und dem Schritt, den ich mit der Seeds-Implantierung gemacht habe: Nach "normalen" Masstäben hätte ich mich nicht bestrahlen, sondern operieren lassen müssen, denn ich habe, von Prof. Bonkhoff an Stanzen, die ich im Dezember habe machen lassen (1 rechts, 3 links), bestätigt, ein strahlenresistentes Prostatkarzinom:

"In der Fraktion 2, 3 und 4 finden sich teils zahlreiche Tumorzellen mit Expression von Chromagranin A, von P504-s und fehlende Basalzelldifferenzierung (HMW); hier auch starke Expression von COX-2. In der Fraktion 2 zeigen duktale Tumorinfiltrate noch eine Basalzellschicht (HMW). ...
Das vorliegende Prostatakarzinom zeigt eine multifokale (signifikante) neuroendokrine Differenzierung. Die NE-Tumorzellen des Prostatakarzinoms sind multiresistent und haben Stammzelleigenschaften."
Den einzelnen Stanzen ordnet Bonkhoff diese Gleason-Werte zu:
Rechts 3+3
Links 4+3, 4+4 und 4+4

Also verrückt, sich bestrahlen zu lassen. 
Andererseits: Dies ist keine Primärdiagnose, sondern das Ergebnis von 3 Hormonblockaden, fast 9 Jahre später. 
Und: Selbst wenn ich bei diesen Daten jedem anderen zur OP geraten hätte (und damit die Empfehlung von Bonkhoff weitergegeben), ich selbst bin vor diesem Schritt zurückgeschreckt, schlicht aus Angst. Ich bin vor 10 Jahren derartig knapp aus einer Herz-OP herausgekommen, dass ich den Horror einer grossen OP nicht nochmal machen möchte. Irrational, ich weiss, aber so ist es.

Aber vielleicht trägt dieser "verrückte" Schritt dazu bei, ein wenig zusammenzutragen, obs nicht doch Wege zur Überwindung von Strahlen-Resistenz gibt.

Üblicherweise verstehen wir ja die Wirkung ionisierender Strahlung so, dass
a) DNA-Beschädigungen gemacht und so die Zelle in den Zelltod getrieben wird und
b) die DNA-Reparatur-Massnahmen gestört werden und so auch Apoptose eingeleitet wird.

Die eukaryotische Zelle ist nicht besonders strahlenempfindlich an den Membranen, auch nicht im Cytosol, sondern sie ist empfindlich im Zellkern. Wenn dieser bei der Zellteilung offenliegt bzw. dessen Inhalt verdoppelt wird, schlägt die zerstörerische Wirkung der Strahlung zu.

Neuroendokrine Zellen teilen sich nicht. Also strahlenresistent.
Stammzelleigenschaften bedeutet, dass diesen Zellen mit nix beizukommen ist und dass aus einer einzigen Zellen im Prinzip ein ganzer Tumor oder auch eine ganz neue Prostata entstehen kann (wie im Mäuseexperiment vor 2 Jahren gezeigt, auch hier im Forum vermerkt).

Was also tun?

Als erste Massnahme nehme ich seit letzter Woche Tocotrienole.
Das fettlösliche Vitamin E tritt in 8 verschiedenen Varianten auf, 4 sind Tocopherole, 4 sind Tocotrienole. Erstere sind breit beforscht, letztere nicht. Von den Tocotrienolen ist insbesondere gamma-Tocotrienol interessant.
Es gibt Hinweise darauf, dass 
a) Gamma-Tocotrienol effektiv Prostatakrebs-Stammzellen hemmt ( Luk SU et al. Int J Cancer 2010 Jul);
b) Delta-Tocotrienol HIF1alpha und damit VEGF, IL-8 und COX-2 hemmt;
c) Gamma-Tocotrienol die Taxotere-Chemo-Sensitivität erhöht.

Zum HIF1alpha: Hypoxia Inducable Faktor - das ist ein Protein, das, wenns hochreguliert ist, die Angiogenese ankurbelt und den anaeroben Stoffwechsel. Man kann bei Dr. Coy den Zusammenhang zum TKTL1 nachlesen. In Prostatakrebs-Tumoren ist die Hochregulierung von HIF1alpha immer ein Alarmsignal.

Meine zweite Massnahme geht ins Eingemachte der HB-Debatte:
Ich habe ab sofort Bicalutamid + Avodart abgesetzt.
Zum Vergleich: Ludwig gibt in seiner PSA-Verlaufs-Kurve an, dass er als "Dauermedikation" Avodart nimmt. Ich halte das mittlerweile, jedenfalls für mich, wo ich die NE-Differenzierung sozusagen am eigenen Leib miterlebe, für kontroproduktiv. Denn DHT-Entzug heisst im Zellversuch "Verwandlung" von androgen-sensitiven exokrinen Krebszellen in endokrine Zellen, eben NE-Differenzierung. Und erneute Gabe von DHT heisst Re-Differenzierung.
Bicalutamid züchtet NE-Zellen. Auch das ist lange bekannt. 
Androgenentzug allgemein beschwört die Gefahr von NE-Differenzierung herauf, s. die allemgein anerkannte Debatte um die Bedeutung des Messens von CGA-Chromagranin A, dem wichtigsten Marker für NE-Differenzierung.
Ich möchte, da ich jetzt nach der Seeds-Implantation ca. 5 Monate radioaktiven Dauerbschuss organisiert habe, möglichst vielen Krebszellen durch die Strahlung in die Apoptose getrieben sehen. Also muss ich diejenigen, die sich in NEs verwandelt haben, durch relativ plötzlich einsetzende DHT-Flut veranlassen, doch wieder lieber in die Androgen-vermittelte Proliferation zu gehen, um dann von der Strahlung erwischt zu werden. 


Meine dritte Massnahme recherchiere ich gerade.
Es gibt ein Medikament, PX-478, das sich als potenter HIF1alpha-Hemmer im Prostatakrebs-Zellversuch gezeigt hat ( Palayoor ST et al., Int J Cancer, 2008 Nov) - vielleicht ist das ja irgendwo schon soweit erprobt, dass da ranzukommen ist.
Überhaupt, denke ich, ist beim PCa die HIF1alpha-Debatte eine sehr lohnende. Kürzlich hat das Team um den Uni-Lund-Urologen Abrahamsson 
HIF1alpha beim PCa nachgewiesen und den Zusammenhang zur NE-Differenzierung diskutiert.



Grüsse aus HH,
Rudolf

----------


## LowRoad

Du hast ja selbst schon bemerkt, dass eine RT vor einigen Jahren die vielleicht bessere Wahl gewesen wäre. Eine adjuvant laufende 2 jährige ADT wäre Dir damals sicherlich auch leichter gefallen. Vorteile werden für fortgeschrittenene Stadien beschrieben: "...Hormontherapie bei Prostatakrebs: Begleitende Bestrahlung verbessert Überlebenschancen...", "...Locally Advanced Prostate Cancer Survival Boosted with Long Term ADT and Radiation Treatment...", "...ADT plus radiation better than ADT alone in locally advanced prostate cancer..."

Wie kann man die Strahlentherapie effektiver machen. Da bist Du schon auf gutem Weg meine ich. COX-2 steht im Mittelpunkt: "...COX-2 inhibitors might improve patient response to radiotherapy...", "...clinical implications for therapies combining COX-2 inhibitors with radiation therapy...", "...The drug was suggested to increase efficacy of ionizing radiation..."

aber auch Curcuma, Valproinsäure. Eher theoretische Ansätze:

http://mct.aacrjournals.org/content/7/4/993.full
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12168853

Wenn Dein Small-Cell-Cancer Anteil gefährlch wird, musst Du rechtzeitig handeln! "...small-cell/neuroendocrine differentiation needs to be recognized at an early stage..." Aber warte da erstmal die Ergebnisse der Stahlentherapie ab.

Hoffe Du hast keine Nebenwirkungen, wünsch ich Dir, wenn aber doch: http://askdrmyers.wordpress.com/2011...-side-effects/

----------


## RuStra

danke danke!!
bin dabei, die Literatur-Tipps richtig abzuspeichern ... und natürlich auch irgendwann zu lesen!
Aber ein kleinzelliges PCa habe ich nicht!

Schöne Woche!
Rudolf

----------


## RuStra

> Du hast ja selbst schon bemerkt, dass eine RT vor einigen Jahren die vielleicht bessere Wahl gewesen wäre. Eine adjuvant laufende 2 jährige ADT wäre Dir damals sicherlich auch leichter gefallen. Vorteile werden für fortgeschrittenene Stadien beschrieben


Ich habe mir deine 3 Links bzgl. ADT_plus_RT angeschaut, es handelt sich jeweils um Primärtherapien! Ist nicht meine Situation.
Dass diese Kombination besser ist als RT alleine, davon gingen wir damals (2002) aufgrund der Bolla-Studie (franz.Radiologe, der in einem deiner links ja auch wieder auftaucht) schon aus. Da aber jede ADT die Gefahr der NE-Differenzierung heraufbeschwört, die aber nach Absetzen der ADT wieder zurückgeführt werden kann, ist in den angeführten Studien davon auszugehen, dass dieser Effekt keine Rolle gespielt hat. Bei mir ist aber die NE-Differenzierung im Dezember nach einer 8-jährigen ununterbrochenen 5-alpha-Reduktase-Hemmung (Proscar bzw. später Avodart), nach einer aktuellen 4-monatigen Bicalutamid-Einnahme und nach vorherigen ADTs festgestellt worden. Überraschend war das nicht. Aber ich habe diese Situation so interpretiert, dass ich so schnell wie möglich vollständig weg will von den ADT-Formen. Insofern stellte sich für mich diese Option einer ADT-RT-Kombi gerade nicht.

Oder?

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Neuroendokrine Zellen teilen sich nicht. Also strahlenresistent.


Und wie soll bitte dann ein Tumor entstehen, wenn diese Zellen sich nicht teilen?


Insgesamt ist Ihre gesamte Krankheitsgeschichte für mich etwas schwer zu verstehen.
Wenn Sie allerdings nun ein hormonrefraktäres Prostatakarzinom haben, dann sehe ich in der Tat nur eingeschränkt Hoffnung auf Heilung, egal was Sie für eine Behandlung machen lassen.
Ein nicht behandeltes cT2c Prostatakarzinom mit Gleason 7-8 wäre prima behandelbar mit einer kombinierten Radiohormontherapie, nun haben Sie aber nur noch die Option der Strahlentherapie übrig.

----------


## RuStra

> Und wie soll bitte dann ein Tumor entstehen, wenn diese Zellen sich nicht teilen?


Das ist ja gerade der Gag an NE-Zellen: Sie selbst teilen sich nicht und sterben auch nicht oder kaum ab, aber sie erzeugen jede Menge Wachstumsfaktoren, die sie in die Umgebung kippen und so für Tumorwachstum sorgen, Androgen-unabhängig.




> Insgesamt ist Ihre gesamte Krankheitsgeschichte für mich etwas schwer zu verstehen.
> Wenn Sie allerdings nun ein hormonrefraktäres Prostatakarzinom haben, dann sehe ich in der Tat nur eingeschränkt Hoffnung auf Heilung, egal was Sie für eine Behandlung machen lassen.


Wer redet denn von Heilung?
Ich bin bereits im 9ten "Dienstjahr" und denke schon, dass ich mich bis jetzt gut gehalten habe. 
Aber natürlich habe ich nicht das Heilungs-Ziel, sondern das Umwandlungs-Ziel: PCa als chronische Erkrankung.




> Ein nicht behandeltes cT2c Prostatakarzinom mit Gleason 7-8 wäre prima behandelbar mit einer kombinierten Radiohormontherapie, nun haben Sie aber nur noch die Option der Strahlentherapie übrig.


Moment, ich hatte die andere Option auch, immerhin habe ich die ADT-Möglichkeiten reichlich genutzt. Im Sinne klassischer Hormonrefrakterität bin ich noch kein solcher Fall, denn ADT wirkt noch: Allein die paar Monate Bicalutamid jetzt vor dem Seeds-Eingriff hat die Tumormasse verkleinert, ich zitiere aus dem Befund von Dr. Zimmermann: "Unter der jetzt etwa 6-monatigen Bicalutamid-Therapie kam es zu einer deutlichen Größenreduktion des vorbekannten Tumors links basal und im Samenblasenansatz links."

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Rudolf,
danke für die ausführliche Darstellung deiner Beweggründe für deinen jetzigen Therapieschritt. Sehr beachtliche Analyse, aus der man als Patient einiges lernen kann, wie ich meine. Andererseits sehr bedauerlich und tragisch, wenn dir der eigentlich anstehende Schritt, die OP, nicht möglich ist.
Habe Anmerkungen und Fragen.
Wie war denn deine PSA- und CGA-Entwicklung der letzten Jahre? Du hattest die ADT auch intermittierend angewandt, wie hatte sich denn das CGA in den Pausen entwickelt? War die multifokale (signifikante) neuroendokrine Differenzierung nicht absehbar, denn das diagnostizierte Ausmaß überrascht mich schon etwas. Prinzipiell sind ja NE-Differenzierungen reversibel durch schlichten ADT-Stop, was du ja nun auch mit dem Absetzen von Bicalutamid und Avodart versuchst zu erreichen, ein zweifellos richtiger Schritt.
Meine Überlegungen sind, ob es nicht besser gewesen wäre, vor der Bestrahlung die NE-Populationen wieder zurückzuführen versuchen. Natürlich hängt diese Möglichkeit auch von der Rasanz des PSA-Anstiegs nach ADT-Stop ab, denn die Rückführung muß ja gelungen sein, bevor das wachsende Tumorvolumen deine beabsichtigte Therapie verunmöglicht. Aber was von Interesse ist: Ist es denn gewährleistet, dass unter RT die NE-Zellen wieder die Eigenschaft exokriner Zellen annehmen können und ihre G0-Phase verlassen?
Ich wünsche Dir von Herzen ein Gelingen deiner Therapieschritte.
Gruß
Hartmut

----------


## RuStra

> Hallo Rudolf,
> danke für die ausführliche Darstellung deiner Beweggründe für deinen jetzigen Therapieschritt. Sehr beachtliche Analyse, aus der man als Patient einiges lernen kann, wie ich meine. Andererseits sehr bedauerlich und tragisch, wenn dir der eigentlich anstehende Schritt, die OP, nicht möglich ist.
> Habe Anmerkungen und Fragen.
> Wie war denn deine PSA- und CGA-Entwicklung der letzten Jahre? 
> Du hattest die ADT auch intermittierend angewandt, wie hatte sich denn das CGA in den Pausen entwickelt?


Hallo Hartmut,

ich kann nur die PSA-Entwicklung anbieten, hier auf myprostate.eu.
Eine regelmässige CGA-Messung habe ich leider nicht machen lassen, der letzte CGA-Wert stammt vom 27.3.2009, da war er leicht erhöht: Messert 5 nMol/l bei einem Referenzbereich von < 4. Das war am Ende einer ADT3, passt insofern. Am Ende meiner ersten grossen ADT3 war nur NSE leicht erhöht, nicht CGA.
Wie auch immer, mit der Schlamperei des Nicht-regelmässig-CGA-Messens hinke ich mit schlechtem Beispiel hinterher. Auch wenn Strum, wie hier heute vermerkt wurde, nicht die Bibel ist, das regelmässige Messen neuroendokriner Marker sollte erst recht dann, wenn man sich des Instruments des Androgen-Entzugs bedient, Standard sein. Ich kann mir, solange das Medizinsystem das nicht selbst automatisch liefert, nur eine bessere Organisation der Selbsthilfegruppenarbeit vorstellen, in der dem einzelnen regelrechte Laufzettel mit auf den Weg gegeben werden, was zu tun ist. 
Wir haben ja in der Münchener Erklärung nicht umsonst die Bestimmung von Biomarkern als Forderung aufgestellt, denn nach wie vor ist die Messung nicht klinischer Alltag.




> War die „multifokale (signifikante) neuroendokrine Differenzierung“ nicht absehbar, denn das diagnostizierte Ausmaß überrascht mich schon etwas.


Es hat mich zwar erschrocken, aber nicht wirklich überrascht. Ich war mit meiner Therapie schon längere Zeit nicht zufrieden. Der eine (behandelnder Onkologe) sprach für die nächste HB mit dem Argument, solange es funktioniert, braucht man keine schärferen Sachen einsetzen. Der andere (behandelnder Urologe) wollte mein "Hin- und Hereiern" mit einem Heilungs-Versuch per Strahlentherapie beenden. Aber ich schreckte vor invasiv-zerstörerischen Massnahmen zurück. Also blieb mir im Anbetracht immer wieder aufkommenden exponentiellen Wachstums (der PSA-Verlauf war 4x so) schulmedizinsch nur der Griff zur Pulle hätte ich fast gesagt.




> Prinzipiell sind ja NE-Differenzierungen reversibel durch schlichten ADT-Stop, was du ja nun auch mit dem Absetzen von Bicalutamid und Avodart versuchst zu erreichen, ein zweifellos richtiger Schritt.


Prinzipiell, ja. Im Zellversuch bewiesen. Per Erfahrung unzähliger ADT-Verläufe bestätigt. Aber die Unterschiede zwischen den wirklichen NE-Zellen und den NE-like-Zellen sind mir nicht ganz klar, auch wenn schon ein bischen gelesen habe.
Auch die Frage der Auswanderung von NE-"entarteten" Zellen ist mit dem Hin und Her im Primärtumor nicht erfasst: Habe ich erstmal das Einnisten von Wachstumshorme produzierenden NE-Zellen z.B. in der Leber, gibts hässliche Metastasen.




> Meine Überlegungen sind, ob es nicht besser gewesen wäre, vor der Bestrahlung die NE-Populationen wieder zurückzuführen versuchen. Natürlich hängt diese Möglichkeit auch von der Rasanz des PSA-Anstiegs nach ADT-Stop ab, denn die Rückführung muß ja gelungen sein, bevor das wachsende Tumorvolumen deine beabsichtigte Therapie verunmöglicht.


Ja, sicher, wäre besser gewesen. Aber ich vermute, wir denken über zu wenig Variablen nach. 
Ich hatte wieder diesen PSA-Anstieg:
17.09.2009 0,08
09.12.2009 0,75
23.02.2010 2,1
22.04.2010 3,3
05.07.2010 5,1
Da habe ich im September, als ich in Richtung Strahlentherapie avisiert war, wieder zur Bicalutamid-Pille gegriffen. Mit der Überlegung, den PSA-Anstieg zu stoppen und noch Tumormasse zu verkleinern, bevor die Bestrahlung beginnt, was ja auch gelungen ist. Aber ich hätte, als absehbar war, dass das wieder so erneut so weiter geht, also im Frühjahr 2010 schon die Stanzen machen lassen sollen.
Ich habe vor, der Frage nachzugehen, welchen Anteil das Avodart an der NE-Differenzierung haben könnte. Wir wissen ja, dass das Dutasterid die 5-alpha-Reduktase effizienter hemmt als Proscar. Und es gibt eine bis heute anhaltende Debatte über die Unterschiede Finasterid-Dutasterid. Vielleicht war die mittlerweile 9-jährige Hemmung der 5AR doch nicht insgesamt nur gut.
Ich hatte mal Anfang 2008 einen heftigen PSA-Anstieg, weil ich auch mal versuchsweise Avodart weggelassen hatte. Das hat mich erschrocken, also habe ich Avodart wieder genommen. Nun mache ich genau dasselbe: Ich lasse nicht nur Bicalutamid weg, sondern auch Dutasterid. Müsste eigentlich die Proliferationsaktivität der Androgen-abhängingen Krebszellen anheizen. Womit sie dann hoffentlich in die Strahlenfalle laufen.




> Aber was von Interesse ist: Ist es denn gewährleistet, dass unter RT die NE-Zellen wieder die Eigenschaft exokriner Zellen annehmen können und ihre G0-Phase verlassen?


Weiss ich nicht. Gewährleistung gibt hier sowieso keiner.
Ich denke mir auch, dass das hübsche Zellversuchs-Denkmodell Androgene_weg_heisst_NE-Differenzierung_und_DHT_wiederhinzu_heisst_Re-Differenzierung in der Realität meiner Tumore etwas zu einfach sein dürfte. Denn ob sich die Androgen-regulierten Signal- und Stoffwechselwege noch genauso abspielen, wenn das überall ionisierende Strahlen dazwischenfunken?




> Ich wünsche Dir von Herzen ein Gelingen deiner Therapieschritte.
> Gruß
> Hartmut


Danke!
Gruß zurück,
Rudolf

----------


## LowRoad

Die Rolle der Strahlentherapie bei PCA ist zwar intensiv untersucht, bietet aber auch noch Potential. Die von Dir gewählte LDR-BT+EBRT Variante ist, in der Tat, in Deutschland (Europa) unüblich. Hier wird eher das HDR-BT+EBRT Schema angewandt. Das bei PCA niedrige alpha/beta Verhältnis erlaubt vorteilhaft den Einsatz einer Hypofraktionierung.
"_...hypofractionation of the radiation treatment might improve the therapeutic ratio..._"

Daraus ergeben sich logischerweise Vorteile für die HDR Technik.
"..._Combination treatments of external beam (EBRT) and brachytherapy boost doses (25F x 2 Gy plus 2 x 10 Gy) can give higher biological tumor effects than any EBRT using daily 2 Gy doses_..."

In der klinischen Praxis wird dies nicht derart deutlich, LDR-BT+EBRT zeigt vergleichbare Resultate. Ein weiterer Vorteil der HDR-BT Bestrahlung ist die bessere Dosisverteilung, da die eingebrachten Strahler intensiver, sprich weiter reichend, wirken. 

Zur Unterstützung der RT hatte ich schon COX-2 Hemmer, Curcuma und valproic acid aufgeführt. Ergänzen möchte ich das noch um das, immer mal wieder auftauchende Vit-D3. Ein weiterer interessanter Aspekt betrifft das Immunsystem. Hier könnte die Strahlentherapie ebenfalls Wirkung zu haben.
"..._Radiotherapy augments the immune response to prostate cancer_..."
"..._Ablative RT protects immune responses_..."

Es scheint ein kleines Zeitfenster zu geben, das sich bei Strahlentherapie zur parallelen Applikation von immunstimulierenden Substanzen öffnet. Wirksam könnte vielleicht zukünftig Ipilimumab oder momentan Cyclophosphamid/Endoxan oder auch Leukine sein? 

Zur Absicherung des Behandlungserfolges wird öfters der Einsatz von Statinen beschrieben:
"..._Statin use was associated with a significant improvement in FFBF, FFADT, and RFS in this cohort of men treated with RT for prostate cancer_..."

----------


## RuStra

Danke für deine Lit-Tipps!
Das ist für mich Arbeit für mehrere Stunden - müsste ich aber diese Woche noch schaffen. Ich muss auch neben dem Aufarbeiten geeigenter Literatur eine ganze Reihe vergangener Diskussion hier im Forum zur Strahlentherapie lesen, denn denen habe ich in der Vergangenheit kaum Beachtung geschenkt.
Schätze z.B., dass über den Unterschied LDR/HDR-Brachy hier schon gepostet wurde.
Schade, dass du nicht in einer FPK-AG mitmachst ...

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Das ist ja gerade der Gag an NE-Zellen: Sie selbst teilen sich nicht und sterben auch nicht oder kaum ab, aber sie erzeugen jede Menge Wachstumsfaktoren, die sie in die Umgebung kippen und so für Tumorwachstum sorgen, Androgen-unabhängig.


Ich glaube da haben Sie was missverstanden.
Neuroendokrin differenzierte Tumorzellen können sich durchaus noch teilen.

----------


## RuStra

> Ich glaube da haben Sie was missverstanden.
> Neuroendokrin differenzierte Tumorzellen können sich durchaus noch teilen.


Umso besser!
Bloss habe ich nichts missverstanden, es gibt verschiedene Meinungen. Es ist nicht meine Medizin, in der der eine dies und der andere das erzählt. Ich bin nur der doofe Patient, der die A...karte gezogen hat. 
Also: Was soll ich lesen? Wo steht was über Strahlenresistenz, mit dem Sie mir selbst Mut in der Verfolgung meines Therapie-Pfades und der Szene evtl. die Lösung eines lange diskutierten Problems bescheren könnten?

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Umso besser!
> Bloss habe ich nichts missverstanden, es gibt verschiedene Meinungen. Es ist nicht meine Medizin, in der der eine dies und der andere das erzählt. Ich bin nur der doofe Patient, der die A...karte gezogen hat. 
> Also: Was soll ich lesen? Wo steht was über Strahlenresistenz, mit dem Sie mir selbst Mut in der Verfolgung meines Therapie-Pfades und der Szene evtl. die Lösung eines lange diskutierten Problems bescheren könnten?


 Sie brauchen nict überzureagieren.

Neuroendokrin differenzierte Tumorzellen teilen sich eben. Ein gutes Beispiel dafür wäre das kleinzellige Bronchialkarzinom.
http://de.wikibooks.org/wiki/Patholo...nchialkarzinom

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo alle Miteinander,

nun bin ich auch etwas Verunsichert:




> Ich glaube da haben Sie was missverstanden.
> Neuroendokrin differenzierte Tumorzellen können sich durchaus noch teilen.


Die NE-Differenzierung findet ausschließlich in der Go-Phase des Zellzyklus statt und ist somit resistent gegenüber der konventionellen Bestrahlung. Nur ein Bruchteil der NE Tumorzellen (0.1%) geht in den programmierten Zelltod. Die Hauptmasse der ChrA- positiven Tumorzellen im PCa ist potentiell unsterblich und somit therapierefraktär. Der NE Phänotyp entsteht über einen Prozess der intermediären Differenzierung aus den exokrinen (PSA-positiven) Tumorzellen im Rahmen der Tumorprogression. Obwohl sie selbst nicht zur Proliferationsfraktion gehören, bilden die NE Tumorzellen eine Reihe von neuroendokrinen Wachstumsfaktoren mit mitogenen Eigenschaften (z.B. Bombesin), die die Proliferationsaktivität in den angrenzende, exokrinen Tumorzellen über einen parakrinen Regulationsmechanismus aufrecht erhalten.

Soweit Prof. Bonkhoff




> *Die G 0 -Phase*
> 
> Nicht proliferierende (sich nicht teilende) Zellen befinden sich in der Ruhephase G 0 , in der sie wenige Tage bis mehrere Jahre verbleiben und aus der sie unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen wieder in den Zellzyklus zurückkehren können. Oft sind G0-Zellen aber endgültig differenziert und führen als solche ihre Funktion bis zum Zelltod aus, ohne jemals wieder teilungsaktiv zu werden. So sind z.B. die meisten Lymphocyten in menschlichem Blut in der G0-Phase und verbleiben in dieser, wenn es nicht zu einer spezifischen Stimulation durch ein bestimmtes Antigen kommt, durch welche sie wieder in die G1-Phase des Zellzyklus eintreten. Aus Mangel besserer Kenntnis wird dieser Phase bisher die Funktion eines Zellreservoirs zugeschrieben, es werden aber auch Funktionen in der Sekretion und der Pathogen-Abwehr angenommen. G0-Zellen sind nicht völlig untätig, sondern führen weiter in reduzierter Form essenzielle Zellfunktionen aus. Ein Großteil der Variabilität in der Zeit zwischen den Zellteilungen verschiedener Gewebe rührt von G0-Zellen her. So teilen sich Nerven- und Skelettmuskelzellen kaum, während sich Darmzellen alle 20 Minuten teilen. Das Verbleiben von Zellen in der G0-Phase wird nicht durch die Abwesenheit eines Mitose-Signals, sondern durch die aktive Repression der Mitose-Gene bewirkt. Ein Defekt in dieser Repression ist ein weiterer Entstehungsmechanismus von Krebs. Einige Fachleute bestreiten jedoch die Existenz einer G0-Phase.


Soweit die Wissenschaft.

Die NE-Tumorzellen verfügen über eine Reihe von biologischen Eigenschaften, die mit Therapieresistenz einhergehen 

** Sie besitzen keinen AR und sind deshalb primär androgeninsensitiv=androgenresistent. 

Die NE Tumorzellen sind die einzigen, bislang bekannten hormontauben Zellen des Prostatakarzinoms.

** Sie befinden sich in der G0-Phase des Zellzyklus und haben deshalb unter
Bestrahlung einen Überlebensvorteil gegenüber den proliferationsaktiven Tumorzellen.

** Sie sind resistent gegenüber dem programmierten Zelltod und deshalb potenziell unsterblich.

NE-Tumorzellen bilden eine Reihe von hormonellen Wachstumsfaktoren (Serotonin,
Bombesin, etc.), die die Proliferationsaktivität benachbarter Tumorzellen über einen parakrinen Regulationsmechanismus aufrechterhalten. Sie produzieren
große Mengen an VEGF (vascular endothelial growth factor) und sind somit
an der Angiogenese beteiligt und findet sich gehäuft erst in den gering differenzierten Prostatakarzinomen oder unter der Androgenblockade.

Ein mögliches therapeutisches Target sind Somatostatinrezeptoren, die in einem Teil der NE-Tumorzellen nachgewiesen werden können und durch Somatostatin Analoga blockiert werden. Dieses setzt voraus, dass Somatostatin - Target + ist. 



Quelle: Prof. Bonkhoff

Vielleicht gelingt es Herrn Daniel Schmidt diesen offenbaren Widerspruch aufzuklären.

Freundliche Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Mir persönlich ist diese Information neu.
Sie kommt auch von einem Pathologen. Persönlich kenne ich viele Patienten mit neuroendokrinen Tumoren, die von Strahlentherapie profitiert haben / geheilt wurden.

----------


## PeterP

Hallo Rudolf,

mich wundert an Deiner Geschichte der um nur ca. 1/4 über dem Referenzwert liegende CGA-Wert in 2009, d.h. nach ca. 7-jähriger HB, bei einem solchen Biopsiebefund.
Die NE-Differenzierung dürfte, da langsam wachsend, auch schon 2009 bestanden haben.
Gib mal Deinen aktuellen CGA-Wert bekannt, wenn Du ihn hast.

Ebenfalls Danke, auch an LowRoad, für die guten Tipp`s. Werde das auch mal durcharbeiten.

Viele Grüße,
Peter

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Rudolf und Mitstreiter,

vielleicht hilft ja diese *Broschüre der GEP-Tumoren* etwas Licht in die komplizierte Zellveränderung bei NE-Entartung hinein zu bringen. Die *NET-SHG* hat eine eigene Homepage. Ob dann alle Thesen Prof. Bonkhoffs der NE-Zellentartung so stehen bleiben können?
 - Oder ist hier biologisch ein Unterschied zu machen zwischen NE-Zellen aus der Prostatadrüse und den in der Broschüre aufgeführten Tumoren? Ich glaube, dieses Feld ist viel komplizierter, als die heutige Literatur vermuten lässt.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## paul007

_"Mir persönlich ist diese Information neu._
_Sie kommt auch von einem Pathologen._ 
_Persönlich kenne ich viele Patienten mit neuroendokrinen Tumoren, die von_
_Strahlentherapie profitiert haben / geheilt wurden."_

**
*Frage an Daniel:*
*Wie ist die Antwort zu verstehen ?*

**
*Handelt es sich bei den vielen Patienten mit neuroendokrinen Tumoren um PC-Erkrankte die von Strahlentherapie profitiert haben / geheilt worden sein sollen ?* 

**
*Oder sind mit der Antwort neuroendikrine Tumore (NET) gemeint, die im Magen-Darmtrakt, Bauchspeicheldrüse vorkommen ?*

**
*Ulla*

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Neuroendokrine Tumoren lassen sich prinzipiell mit Strahlentherapie behandeln.

Eine "Strahlenresistenz" kann mit der Applikation der erforderlichen Dosis überwunden werden.

----------


## paul007

Wenn die Ausführungen des Pathologen Prof. Bonkhoff zutreffen, sind NE-Tumoren strahlenresistend.
Ich kenne diese Zusammenhänge nur von diesem Pathologen. 
Auf der Seite von Prof. Bonkhoff steht "Eigene Forschung". 
Stehen zu dieser Feststellung noch andere Patho-Kollegen, von denen ich u.U. noch nichts gelesen habe ? 
Rudolf, wie ist es damit bestellt ?

Dem gegenüber stehen nun die Ausführungen von Daniel Schmidt:

_"NE-Tumoren lassen sich prinzipiell mit Strahlentherapie behandeln._
_Eine Strahlenresistenz kann mit der Applikation der erforderlichen Dosis überwunden werden."_

Dazwischen bewegt sich der Patient um den es geht, der als Laie darüber entscheiden muss, wem er glaubt und wer denn nun Recht hat. Können Mediziner bei so grundlegenden Annahmen nicht einmal einer Meinung sein ?

Fragen denn Strahlentherapeut vor Beginn einer Therapie überhaupt nach, ob eine NE-Differenzierung vorliegt ?
Wieviele PC-Patienten können überhaupt eine Antwort darauf geben ob sie bereits NE-Tumoren haben ? 
Bei den Urologen wird dies nicht verfolgt, sodaß der Patient auch nicht darüber informiert ist und entsprechende Hinweise geben könnte ! 

Veranlasst der Strahlentherapeut dann die weitere Diagnostik um vor Therapiebeginn zu wissen, ob eine Strahlenresistenz vorliegt ?
Dies wäre - wenn die Strahlenresistenz mit der entsprechenden Dosis überwunden werden kann - vorausgesetzt dies 
trifft so zu ! - fundamental wichtig und somit zwingend erforderlich !

Wie sieht dies dann im Alltag aus - wer fordert was von wem ?

Patient geht zum Urologen und gibt zu verstehen, dass Strahlentherapeut die entsprechende Dosis nur dann richtig ermitteln kann, wenn er Angaben darüber hat ob eine NE-Differenzierung vorliegt.
Muss sich ein Urologe dann nicht darauf einstellen, sich Vorwürfe von seinem Patienten einzuhandeln, wenn solche Abklärungen nicht automatisch mit zur Uro-Diagnostik gehören ?

Oder schickt der Strahlentherapeut seinen Patienten zur Diagnostik entsprechend weiter ?

Viele Fragen, auf deren Beantwortung ich schon gespannt bin.
Vielleicht könnte "Urologe fs" hier auch mitwirken.

Ulla

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo zusammen,
meinem Kenntnisstand nach beruht Bonkhoffs These von der Strahlenresistenz von NE-Tumoren auf seiner Beobachtung, dass bei der Analyse von NE-Gewebe in der Proliferationsfraktion keine NE-Zellen gefunden wurden. Er leitet daraus ein generelles Verharren dieser Zellen im G0-Status ab, also keine Teilungsfähigkeit, und folglich auch keine Apoptose bei Bestrahlung.
In der Literatur fand ich nicht eine Forschungsarbeit, die diese These bestätigen würde. Soweit die Strahlenresistenz bei NE-Zellen angeführt wird, erfolgt ein Verweis auf Bonkhoff. Bonkhoff ist sicherlich ein hochqualifizierter Pathologe, spezialisiert auf PK-Erkrankungen. Mit scheinen obige Ableitungen, die zur Strahlenresistenz-These führen zwar plausibel, mir fehlt es aber doch etwas an Stringenz. Wenn Daniel Schmidt der These widerspricht, so nehme ich an, er spricht aus eigenen praktischen Erfahrungen. 
Die Beweisführung anhand Beispielen der Alltagspraxis ist allemal stärker als theoretische Deduktionsmodelle. Insofern bin ich eher bei Daniel.
Allerdings stellt sich die Frage, ob Daniel seine Erfahrungen mit NE-Zellen im PK-Gewebe gemacht hat oder bei anderen Karzinomen, wo es durchaus unterschiedliche NE-Typen gibt. Ist diese Unterschiedlichkeit relevant? Ullas Fragen sind berechtigt.
Mich beschäftigt auch generell die Frage, was mit der Zelle passiert, wenn sie einer ionisierenden Bestrahlung ausgesetzt wird. Warum kann eigentlich Apoptose bei Zellen im G0-Status nicht stattfinden? Wenn die Bestrahlung die Zell-DNA schädigt, ist es doch auch eine Frage der Intensität und Dauer, wie umfangreich diese Schädigung erfolgt, egal in welchem Zyklus-Stadium. Wenn die Zelle sich nicht mehr teilt oder nicht mehr teilen kann, hat sie ihre Reproduktionsfähigkeit verloren. Wie ist es dann denkbar, dass sie noch weiterleben und als Krebszelle ihr Unwesen treiben kann? 
NE-Zellen, heißt es, induzieren aggressives Wachstum der Nachbarzellen. Wenn die Nachbarzellen durch die Bestrahlung getötet wurden oder ihre Teilungsfähigkeit zerstört wurde, bleibt auch die gefährliche Signalwirkung der NE-Zellen, falls sie denn tatsächlich überleben können, ohne Ergebnis und stößt ins Leere. So gesehen würde das Krebsgeschehen ruhen trotz evtl. resistenter NE-Zellen. Eine trügerische Ruhe (?!). Klinisch wäre die RT dann nur scheinbar erfolgreich gewesen. 
Fragen über Fragen.
Gute Nacht
Hartmut

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Fragen denn Strahlentherapeut vor Beginn einer Therapie überhaupt nach, ob eine NE-Differenzierung vorliegt ?


Vor Einleitung einer Strahlentherapie, liegt ein histopathologischer Befund vor. An diesem orientieren wir uns.




> Veranlasst der Strahlentherapeut dann die weitere Diagnostik um vor Therapiebeginn zu wissen, ob eine Strahlenresistenz vorliegt ?


Nein.


Ich glaube Sie haben mich missverstanden.
64-74 Gy reichen völlig aus um neuroendokrin differenzierte Prostatakarzinomzellen zu vernichten.

----------


## paul007

> Vor Einleitung einer Strahlentherapie, liegt ein histopathologischer Befund vor. An diesem orientieren wir uns.


Im histopathologischer Befund steht nichts zur NE-Differenzierung !

Ihre Antwort: 



> Eine Strahlenresistenz kann mit der Applikation der erforderlichen Dosis überwunden werden.


wird im nächsten Eintrag detaillierter konkretisiert mit 




> 64 - 74 Gray reichen völlig aus um neuroendokrin differenzierte Prostatkarzinomzellen zu vernichten.



Das sind doch aber die üblichen Dosen mit denen ohnehin bestrahlt wird !




> Mir persönlich ist diese Information neu. Sie kommt auch von einem Pathologen.


Wenn Ihnen die Information neu ist heisst dies folgernd, dass die Strahlentherapeuten darüber garnichts wissen ? 

Resümee:
Prof. Bonkhoff stellt fest:
- NE-Zellen sind strahlenresistent ! 
Daniel Schmidt stellt fest ( ... am 27.01.2011 Kenntnis darüber was Prof. Bonkhoff beschreibt ): 
- NE-Zellen werden durch die Strahlentherapie vernichtet bzw. Patienten wurden geheilt !

Gibt es denn Gremien, die prüfen, was so an Behauptungen / Festsellungen / Erkenntnissen in den Raum gestellt wird ?
Es kann doch nicht sein, dass die "Meinungen" so auseinanderlaufen ! 




> Ich glaube Sie haben mich missverstanden.


Nein, ich habe schon verstanden.

Ulla

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo alle Miteinander,

@hartmuth



> meinem Kenntnisstand nach beruht Bonkhoffs These von der Strahlenresistenz von NE-Tumoren auf seiner Beobachtung, dass bei der Analyse von NE-Gewebe in der Proliferationsfraktion keine NE-Zellen gefunden wurden. Er leitet daraus ein generelles Verharren dieser Zellen im G0-Status ab, also keine Teilungsfähigkeit, und folglich auch keine Apoptose bei Bestrahlung.


Hier bin ich gleicher Ansicht, aber es muß unbedingt differenziert werden. Zwischen 

1.--- proliferierenden Tumorzellen = jungfräulich = mit keiner ADT in Berührung gekommen 
2.--- vereinzelt positive neuroendokrine Differenzierung unter ADT
3.--- ausgeprägte " " " = NET
4.--- kleinzellige Tumorzellen Entdifferenziert

weitere Unterscheidungsmerkmale sind sicherlich noch gegeben.




> Ullas Fragen sind berechtigt.


Ohne Frage, denn wie schon @Heribert ausführte gibt es Forschungen in Bezug auf NEUROENDOKRIN, jedoch speziell für PCa sieht es eher schlecht aus.
Das in dieser Phase viele Thesen, Antithesen, Publikationen mit kurzer Halbwertzeit veröffentlicht werden, liegt in der Natur der Sache.

Die Veröffentlichung von Yuan in 2006 kann Hilfestellung geben, aber Fragen bleiben immer noch zuhauf offen.

Ist ein genaueres Staging der neuroendokrinen Entartung der Schlüssel?

Wäre für 1 eine stärkere, natürliche Apoptose mit den derzeitigen Mittel mit allen Synergieeffekten anzustreben, um bei einer ADT die mögliche Entartung nach NET zu minimieren?
Ist die Rückführung bei 2 durch Intermittierung eine Dauerlösung oder nur auf Zeit. Also eine Übergangslösung. Hier wird ja nur die ADT- Phase verlängert unter Billigung einer weiteren Dedifferenzierung der Tumorzellen. = TZ

Das bei 3+4 eine ADT nur noch bedingt Wirkung zeigen, brauchen wir hier nicht mehr zu diskutieren.

Dedifferenzierte TZ sind jedoch sehr strahlensensibel. Bis auf die NET, welche sich in der G0 Phase befinden. 

Wie kann man G1 herstellen und dann bestrahlen???

Ich wiederhole mich gerne noch einmal:
Prof. Bonkhoff stößt mit seinen Grundlagenforschungen Fragen an, die weiterer Forschung bedürfen. Aber der Hinweis auf die Thematik steht im Raume und bedarf der Überprüfung und Weiterentwicklung heutiger Verfahrensweisen.

Es ist durchaus berechtigt, diese Verfahrensweisen im Zeitablauf zu überprüfen und deren Richtigkeit kritisch zu sehen.
Hierbei müssen unbedngt auch neuere Grundlagenforschungen mit eingebunden werden.

Damit es noch einmal ganz klar wird, wir reden und diskutieren hier über neuroendokrin gewordene oder schon im Anfangsstaging vorhandene TZ, welche sich in der G0 Phase befinden und - wenn man den Ausführungen glauben schenkt - in 10% der Fälle vorhanden sein können.

Trotzdem, wenn es gelänge, diese NET strahlensensibel zu gestalten und sie dem Strahlentod zuzuführen, was wäre dies für ein Fortschritt, die Überlegenheit der RT gegenüber anderer Therapien mit sicherlich einer wesentlich geringeren Rezidivquote ein Meilenstein.

Vielleicht stoßen solche Sprüche auf fruchtbaren Boden. 

Freundliche Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------


## Samy

> Persönlich kenne ich viele Patienten mit neuroendokrinen Tumoren, die von Strahlentherapie profitiert haben / geheilt wurden.


Unter anderen auch ich (vgl. meine Kritik gegen die Bonkhoffs Thesen in diesem Forum seit 2007). Samy

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Samy,
was mich interessieren würde: Hast du jemals auch CGA gemessen, das diese NE-Differenzierung zusätzlich nachgewiesen hätte bzw. heute die Eliminierung der NE-Zellen bestätigen könnte? Die Frage drängt sich mir auf, weil ich keine CGA-Werte in deinem Profil sehe.

Ansonsten bei dir eine tolle Entwicklung, eine erfolgreiche therapeutische Maßnahme bei solch hochmalignem Tumor! Ein Freund von mir hat sich vor genau 10 Jahren über den Damm operieren lassen. Hatte zwar Riesenprobleme mit der Wundheilung, aber bei Gleason 5+4 PSA heute unter der Nachweisgrenze und ohne Beschwerden. Solche Beispiele können eine Ermutigung sein und Hoffnung geben, dass selbst bei solch entdifferenzierten Tumoren Heilung noch möglich ist.
Dir weiterhin alles Gute
Hartmut

----------


## RuStra

> Hallo zusammen,
> meinem Kenntnisstand nach beruht Bonkhoff’s These von der Strahlenresistenz von NE-Tumoren auf seiner Beobachtung, dass bei der Analyse von NE-Gewebe in der Proliferationsfraktion keine NE-Zellen gefunden wurden. Er leitet daraus ein generelles Verharren dieser Zellen im G0-Status ab, also keine Teilungsfähigkeit, und folglich auch keine Apoptose bei Bestrahlung.


Hallo Hartmut,

ich habe das etwas anders gehört, nämlich dass in den Rezidiv-Fällen, die er auf den Tisch bekommen hat, NE-Differenzierung vorhanden war. Merke: Nicht nur Androgenentzug, sondern auch Radiatio kann NE-Differenzierung auslösen.

Ansonsten macht es weder Sinn, diese Resistenz-Debatte nur mir ständig alleinigem Verweis auf Bonkhoff zu führen, der Zusammenhang von Androgenentzug und NE-Differenzierung des PCa ist von einer ganzen Reihe von Autoren beschrieben worden. Genauso wie niemand bestreitet, dass es NE-Zellen im normalen Prostataepithel gibt
Auch ist die Resistenz, hier die Strahlenresistenz, als solche ja überhaupt nicht strittig. Natürlich gibt es das und der allgemeine Hinweis, alles sei nur eine Frage der Dosis, hilft konkret wenig weiter, wenn ich die entsprechende Dosis nicht dorthin bringen kann, wo sie hin soll. Was ist gelesen hatte, zeigt vielleicht die Dimension des Problems: Schon ein Strahlungs-Energie-Eintrag von unter 2 Gy ist in der Lage, eine sich teilende Zelle funktionsunfähig zu machen, für eine sich nicht teilende Zelle sind aber 100 Gy erforderlich.

Rolf Sauter, Strahlentherapie und Onkologie, S.116:



> Die lethale Strahlendosis, welche die Funktion von nicht proliferierenden Zellen auslöscht, beträgt im allgemeinen etwa 100 Gy. Dagegen beträgt sie für proliferierenden Zellen bezüglich des Verlustes der proliferativen Kapazität oft weniger als 2 Gy.






> In der Literatur fand ich nicht eine Forschungsarbeit, die diese These bestätigen würde.


Wonach hast du denn gesucht?




> Soweit die Strahlenresistenz bei NE-Zellen angeführt wird, erfolgt ein Verweis auf Bonkhoff. Bonkhoff ist sicherlich ein hochqualifizierter Pathologe, spezialisiert auf PK-Erkrankungen. Mit scheinen obige Ableitungen, die zur Strahlenresistenz-These führen zwar plausibel, mir fehlt es aber doch etwas an Stringenz. Wenn Daniel Schmidt der These widerspricht, so nehme ich an, er spricht aus eigenen praktischen Erfahrungen.


Daniel kannte ja noch nicht einmal das Problem der NE-Differenzierung und den Mechanismus, wieso die Dinger gefährlich sind. Und Bonkhoff ist weder der alleinige NE-Strahlenresistenz-Theoretiker noch der alleinige Prostatakrebs-NE-Hypothetisierer.




> Die „Beweisführung“ anhand Beispielen der Alltagspraxis ist allemal stärker als theoretische Deduktionsmodelle. Insofern bin ich eher bei Daniel.


Hat Daniels Alltagspraxis denn diese Fälle überhaupt dabei?




> Allerdings stellt sich die Frage, ob Daniel seine Erfahrungen mit NE-Zellen im PK-Gewebe gemacht hat oder bei anderen Karzinomen, wo es durchaus unterschiedliche NE-Typen gibt. Ist diese Unterschiedlichkeit relevant? Ullas Fragen sind berechtigt.
> Mich beschäftigt auch generell die Frage, was mit der Zelle passiert, wenn sie einer ionisierenden Bestrahlung ausgesetzt wird. Warum kann eigentlich Apoptose bei Zellen im G0-Status nicht stattfinden? Wenn die Bestrahlung die Zell-DNA schädigt, ist es doch auch eine Frage der Intensität und Dauer, wie umfangreich diese Schädigung erfolgt, egal in welchem Zyklus-Stadium.


Nee, eben nicht. 
Es gibt seit 1906 die "Strahlenbiologische Grundregel": Die Strahlensensibilität einer Zelle ist während der Teilungsphase am grössten (Bergonié u. Tribondeau, habe ich auch aus dem o.a. Buch, das zu empfehlen ist).





> Wenn die Zelle sich nicht mehr teilt oder nicht mehr teilen kann, hat sie ihre Reproduktionsfähigkeit verloren. Wie ist es dann denkbar, dass sie noch weiterleben und als Krebszelle ihr Unwesen treiben kann?


Das ist ja bei der "normalen" Krebszelle der Sieg der Therapie, wenn die Reproduktionsfähigkeit dahin ist, dann geht die Zelle halt früher oder später baden, zwischendurch hat sie noch ihren Stoffwechsel und was sie sonst so treibt.
Die NE-Zelle aber schüttet Hormone/Wachstumsfaktoren aus und treibt so ihr Unwesen, weil sie damit Krebszellen in der Nachbarschaft zum Wachsen/Teilen anstiftet.





> NE-Zellen, heißt es, induzieren aggressives Wachstum der Nachbarzellen. Wenn die Nachbarzellen durch die Bestrahlung getötet wurden oder ihre Teilungsfähigkeit zerstört wurde, bleibt auch die gefährliche Signalwirkung der NE-Zellen, falls sie denn tatsächlich überleben können, ohne Ergebnis und stößt ins Leere. So gesehen würde das Krebsgeschehen ruhen trotz evtl. resistenter NE-Zellen. Eine trügerische Ruhe (?!). Klinisch wäre die RT dann nur scheinbar erfolgreich gewesen.


Interessante Denk-Variante: Ringsum verbrannte Erde, die NE-Faktoren wissen nicht wohin ...
Mir persönlich, der ich davon ausgehe, dass ich NE-Krebszellen habe, wäre lieber, ich bekomme einen Gy-Wert weit über 100 und der möglichst flächendeckend in meiner linken Prostata. Rein rechnerisch müsste es ja langen ... Seeds mit 108 Gray, Ende April gehts weiter mit weiteren 50 Gy von aussen, je nach Verlauf und Einschätzung evtl. noch ein "boost" auf den linken Samenblasenbereich. Igittigitt, wenn ich dann nur wieder daran denke, wie schnell der Mensch hinüber ist, wenn er ein paar läppische Gray ganzkörpermässig mitbekommt ...




> Fragen über Fragen….
> Gute Nacht
> Hartmut


Und jede versuchte Antwort provoziert die nächsten Fragen ...
Guten Abend!
Rudolf

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Hans-J., hallo Rudolf,
danke für eure Antworten. 
Leider kann ich nicht sofort inhaltlich darauf eingehen, da mir schlicht die Zeit fehlt. Ich hoffe am Wochenende zur Feder greifen zu können.
Gruß
Hartmut

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Rudolf, 
hast dir sehr viel Zeit genommen für deine Erwiderung auf meinen Beitrag. Vielen Dank.
So wird es auch möglich, eine Diskussion zu führen und Klärungen dort herbeizuführen, wo wissenschaftlicher Stand Thesen absichert oder auch nicht oder auch nur teilweise.
Unser diskutiertes Problem der Strahlenresistenz von NE-Zellen halte ich noch nicht für ausdiskutiert.
Als erstes würde mich interessieren, welche Dokumente zur Strahlenresistenzthese du im Internetgefunden hattest. Ich habe mit NE-Differenzierung bzw. neuroendokrin und Strahlenresistenz gegoogelt und bin nicht wirklich fündig geworden. Vielleicht habe ich auch nicht ausgedehnt genug gesucht oder entscheidende Stellen überlesen.
Unser Strahlentherapeut ist leider nicht gewillt, zur Aufklärung beizutragen, und seine lapidare Feststellung, neuroendokrine Zellen werden durch Bestrahlung vernichtet wird durch Wiederholung auch nicht beweiskräftiger. Mit NE-Differenzierung bei PK hatte er bislang keinerlei Erfahrung, wenn er sagt, er bestrahle nach Pathologenbericht. Das sehe ich so wie du. Andererseits nehme ich ihm zunächst schon ab, wenn er versichert: Persönlich kenne ich viele Patienten mit neuroendokrinen Tumoren, die von Strahlentherapie profitiert haben / geheilt wurden. Es wäre dies genauer zu spezifizieren. Bei welchem Karzinom? Wie wurde dies diagnostisch vorher und nachher verifiziert etc.?
Vielleicht handelt es sich doch um unterschiedliche NE-Zelltypen mit unterschiedlicher Bestrahlungssensibilität und der Widerspruch wäre geklärt. Vielleicht liegt die Antwort auch dort, wo Hans-J. in seinem Beitrag nachdrücklich hinweist, nämlich im unterschiedlichen staging oder auch beidem, also ein Unterschied zwischen NED und NET. Ich weiß es nicht. Ich will Bonkhoffs Thesen gerne folgen, nur fehlt mir hierzu die Bestätigung in der Alltagspraxis, in der sich jede Theorie beweisen muß.
Wenn im Rezidivgewebe NED festgestellt wird, so scheint mir dies nicht hinreichend als Beleg für die Resistenzthese, schließlich ist dies ja nicht die Regel bei Rezidiven nach RT, die sich hauptsächlich durch tumoröses Nicht-NED-Gewebe äußern. Das behaupte ich mal so, denn Rezidive werden standardmäßig nur über PSA-Prüfung detektiert und nach PSA-Entwicklung definiert. Nun produzieren NE-Zellen nachweislich kein PSA und mich verwundet, wenn Samy seine gute PSA-Entwicklung als Indiz einer erfolgreichen Bestrahlung auch seiner NE-Zellen zu werten scheint. U.a. an ihn dachte ich mit meiner Denk-Variante. So müßte es ja aussehen, wenn strahlenresistente PK-Zellen nach dem Ionenbeschuß übrig bleiben. Null PSA, aber verbleibende NE-Zellen mit langsamem Wachstum. Denn ein Wachstum durch Zellteilung verläuft allemal schneller, nämlich potentiell, wohingegen Wachstum von NE-Zellen sich durch Zelltransformation vollzieht, wenn diese These ausschließlich gilt.
Auch aus meiner Lage und meinem Therapieweg heraus habe ich größtes Interesse, die offenen Fragen beantwortet zu sehen. Wir sollten das möglichst einer Klärung zuführen, und die scheint mir in diesem Punkt möglich, wenn auch nicht erschöpfend.
100 Gy für die G0-Zellen, da habe ich schon was hinzugelernt. 
Dir, Rudolf, wünsche ich treffsichere und wirksame Strahlen. Alles Gute.

Gruß
Hartmut

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo.

Diese Diskussion habe ich bereits vor zwei Jahren geführt leider ohne Unterstützung aus dem Forum gegen eine allgemeine Ablehnungsfront. Somit ist wertvolle Zeit verloren gegangen.
Ich habe dies Thema dann auch nicht wieder aufgegriffen, weil ich die Thematik IMRT gegen 3D-Bestrahlung und Dosiseskalation in Richtung 80 Gy als die viel wichtigere Thematik angesehen habe und wie bekannt, leider auch erfolglos. Die Kehrtwendung, die Erkenntnis der Richtigkeit dieser Techniken, hat sich erst in den letzten drei Monaten hier im Forum langsam durchgesetzt. Aber lieber spät als gar nicht. Mir tun nur die Betroffenen Leid, die sich falsch entschieden haben und nun auf ihr Rezidiv warten.
Auf einen wichtigen Aspekt, den ich bereits in früheren Beiträgen angeführt habe, möchte ich noch einmal aufmerksam machen, und zwar haben wir in Deutschland, nämlich in Heidelberg, die Schwerionenbestrahlung, die ihre Hauptwirkung durch DNA-Doppelbrechung entfalten soll, womit es dann gleichgültig wäre, ob sich NE-Zellen teilen oder nicht teilen. Das Problem ist nur der Leiter, Herr Prof. Debus, des Zentrums, der die Behandlung von PK-Patienten wohl ablehnt, und stattdessen lieber 30 % Auslandspatienten mit anderen Karzinomen bestrahlt. Da können wir nur hoffen, dass es bald in seinem Verwandten- bzw. Freundeskreis PK-Erkrankungen gibt, um ein Umdenken zu erwirken bzw. dass die BPS-Leitung versucht, Ihren Einfluss geltend zu machen.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Ich halte es sehr gewagt, von theoretischen biologischen Vorteilen der Bestrahlung mit schweren Ionen, ohne klinische Studien, auf einen klinischen Vorteil zurückzuschliessen.
Schwere Ionen haben ihre Berechtigung für die Behandlung von wenigen Tumorarten. Und genau diese "ausländische Patienten" werden damit behandelt, in der Regel Patienten mit Schädelbasistumoren wir Chordome.
Das sind keine reichen Scheichs, sondern ganz normale Leute.




> Ich habe dies Thema dann auch nicht wieder aufgegriffen, weil ich die  Thematik IMRT gegen 3D-Bestrahlung und Dosiseskalation in Richtung 80 Gy  als die viel wichtigere Thematik angesehen habe und wie bekannt, leider  auch erfolglos. Die Kehrtwendung, die Erkenntnis der Richtigkeit dieser  Techniken, hat sich erst in den letzten drei Monaten hier im Forum  langsam durchgesetzt. Aber lieber spät als gar nicht. Mir tun nur die  Betroffenen Leid, die sich falsch entschieden haben und nun auf ihr  Rezidiv warten.


Passen Sie auf, was Sie hier sagen.
Es gibt keine randomisierte klinische Studie, die jemals gezeigt hat, dass 80 Gy mit IMRT weniger Rezidive als 74 Gy mit 3D produziert.

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo Knut,

Prof. Debus "lehnt" die Prostatabestrahlung nicht ab, sondern will nach eigener Aussage durch Studien erst die Vorteile der Schwerionen bei der Prostatabestrahlung beweisen.

Hier Prof. Debus im Original:

_Welche Tumorpatienten werden im HIT bestrahlt?_ 

*Prof. Debus:* Wir werden mit der  Bestrahlung von Patienten beginnen, die an Chordomen und Chondrosarkomen  der Schädelbasis leiden  das sind Tumoren, die vom Knochen- und  Knorpelgewebe dieser Region ausgehen , sowie Patienten mit großen  adenoidzystischen Speicheldrüsenkarzinomen. Im Rahmen unserer klinischen  Studien beim GSI Helmholtzzentrum für Schwerionenforschung wurden in  den Jahren 1997 bis 2008 über 400 Patienten mit diesen Tumoren äußerst  erfolgreich mit Schwerionen bestrahlt, ein großer Teil konnte geheilt  werden. Diese exzellenten Studienergebnisse haben den Grundstein gelegt  für den Bau des HIT. Die genannten Tumoren gelten heute als eindeutige  Indikation für eine Therapie mit Schwerionen. Wir freuen uns, dass unser  über viele Jahre erworbenes Know-how bei der Schwerionentherapie nun  den Patienten im HIT zugutekommt.  


*Prof. Debus:* Das HIT ist die europaweit erste in ein Krankenhaus integrierte Therapie-Anlage, an der mit Protonen _und_ Schwerionen bestrahlt werden kann. Damit sind vergleichende klinische Studien möglich. 
 Wir planen für die kommenden Jahre mehrere klinische  Studien, in denen wir untersuchen wollen, welche weiteren,  strahlentherapeutisch bisher schwer zu beherrschenden Tumoren mit  Protonen oder Schwerionen effektiver behandelt, vielleicht sogar geheilt  werden können. Diese Studien werden sehr sorgfältig vorbereitet und  nach und nach in den nächsten Jahren aktiviert. Die Klinik für  Radioonkologie und Strahlentherapie des Universitätsklinikums Heidelberg  hat gemeinsam mit der Deutschen Gesellschaft für Radioonkologie (DEGRO)  und den Krankenkassen eine Liste von Tumorerkrankungen erstellt, die  für klinische Studien im HIT vorgesehen sind. Sie ist auf unserer  Website einzusehen. Dazu gehören z.B. Patienten mit bestimmten Tumoren  der Prostata, der Lunge und der Leber sowie Tumoren bei Kindern.  



Gruß


Hanjsörg Burger-
Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar e.V

----------


## knut.krueger

> Schwere Ionen haben ihre Berechtigung für die Behandlung von wenigen Tumorarten.
> ......in der Regel Patienten mit Schädelbasistumoren wir Chordome.


Dies ist durch klinische bzw. randomisierte Studien untersucht?




> Das sind keine reichen Scheichs, sondern ganz normale Leute.


Wobei ich mit den reichen Scheichs kein Problem habe, wenn diese durch das Honorar stark überproportional an die Kosten beteiligt werden. Ich wohne im Rhein-Neckar-Raum, und wenn ich dann in der Tageszeitung lese wie stolz verkündet wird, aus welchen Ländern man Patienten behandelt- so nach dem Motto, je ferner das Land um so besser für unser Ansehen- dann ärgere ich mich, da mir bewusst ist, dass dafür jemand in Deutschland nicht behandelt wird. Man liest Japan, Australien , reiche Länder, die sich selber ein modernes Schwerionenzentrum leisten können, und wenn man diese Länder bereist und sich mit den Sozialstrukturen befasst hat, dann fällt es z.B. bei Australien schwer zu glauben, dass der einfache Minenarbeiter nach Heidelberg und nicht der reiche Schafsbaron kommt.




> Es gibt keine randomisierte klinische Studie, die jemals gezeigt hat, dass 80 Gy mit IMRT weniger Rezidive als 74 Gy mit 3D produziert.


Leider! Evidenz ist heute das Schlagwort in der Medizin. Mit randomisierten Studien kann die Evidenz nachgewiesen werden. Es werden aber keine randomisierte Studien durchgeführt, also gibt es keine Evidenz. Lässt sich Schizophrenie einfacher darstellen?
Übrigens, ich bin ein großer Fan von klinisch randomisierten Studien, aber ich kann diese nicht indizieren. Soll ich deshalb auf medizinischen Fortschritt verzichten? Es ist mein Leben, also habe ich mich mit der Sachlage auseinander gesetzt, und habe viele Artikel, Untersuchungen von Fachleuten/Wissenschaftler gefunden, die der IMRT und Strahlungsdosis in Richtung 80Gy großes Potential zubilligten bzw. durch eigene Untersuchungen nachwiesen.
Ich hatte das Glück, einen Urologen gefunden zu haben, der mich nicht nur begleitet sondern bestärkt hat, diesen Weg zu gehen. Meine Entscheidung fiel für die Protonenbestrahlung in Loma Linda mit 82 Gy und parallel überlappend dazu eine Hormontherapie. Auch heute, rückblickend, bin ich der Meinung, dass für das Jahr 2007, es die optimale Entscheidung war, wobei ich mir natürlich bewusst bin, dass es keine Garantie für die Rezidivfreiheit gibt.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Dies ist durch klinische bzw. randomisierte Studien untersucht?


Randomisierte Studien sind bei Chordomen aufgrund ihrer Seltenheit nicht machbar.
Jedoch zeigen prospektive einarmige Studien, dass mit schwere Ionen unvergleichbare Raten an Tumorkontrolle erreicht werden.




> Leider! Evidenz ist heute das Schlagwort in der Medizin. Mit randomisierten Studien kann die Evidenz nachgewiesen werden. Es werden aber keine randomisierte Studien durchgeführt, also gibt es keine Evidenz. Lässt sich Schizophrenie einfacher darstellen?


1. Es gibt eine Reihe von randomisierten Studien zum Vergleich zwischen 66-70 und 78-80 Gy.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17765406
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18495377
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20124169
Alle diese Studien zeigten eine Verbesserung der PSA-Rezidivfreiheit durch die höhere Dosis, aber auch eine Zunahme an Nebenwirkungen durch die aggressivere Behandlung.
Darüber hinaus sind diese Studien ohne konsequente antihormonelle Behandlung in beiden Gruppen durchgeführt worden.
Einen Vergleich zwischen 74 Gy und 80-82Gy gab es nie.
2. Die administrativen Hürden und der finanzielle Aufwand randomisierte Studien durchzuführen sind gewachsen und mittlerweile sehr heftig. Ohne Unterstützung durch die Pharamaindustrie sind solche Studien nicht machbar. Und weil sich die Pharmaindustrie für Strahlendosen nicht interessiert, gibt's auch kein Geld.

----------


## knut.krueger

> Leider! Evidenz ist heute das Schlagwort in der Medizin. Mit randomisierten Studien kann die Evidenz nachgewiesen werden. Es werden aber keine randomisierte Studien durchgeführt, also gibt es keine Evidenz. Lässt sich Schizophrenie einfacher darstellen?


Ich hatte mich gerade in meiner Antwort auf die Nichtexistenz von randomisierten Studien für die diskutierte Thematik eingestellt, dann kommt diese Antwort



> 1. Es gibt eine Reihe von randomisierten Studien zum Vergleich zwischen 66-70 und 78-80 Gy.
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17765406
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18495377
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20124169
> Alle diese Studien zeigten eine Verbesserung der PSA-Rezidivfreiheit durch die höhere Dosis, aber auch eine Zunahme an Nebenwirkungen durch die aggressivere Behandlung.


Ich war zunächst einmal sprachlos, was mir früher im Forum nicht passiert ist, aber dann habe ich mir wieder gesagt, Lieber spät als gar nicht.

Lieber Samy und ein Hallo an die Gruppe der (Un)Gläubigen,

*Die Dosiseskalation von 68/70 Gy auf 78/79 Gy bringt eine signifikante Reduzierung des Rezidivrisikos* bei, wie ich meine, tolerabler Risikoerhöhung der Nebenwirkungen. Aus den Abstrakten kann ich nicht ersehen, ob die Dosiseskalation in 3D-Technik oder mittels IMRT erfolgte.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## LowRoad

Es gibt noch ein paar mehr ramdomisierte Studien, die alle nahelegen - mehr ist besser. Zelefsky (MSKCC) hat hier auch einige retrospektive Studien durchgeführt. 81Gy 5-Feld IMRT:


Er hat sich aber auch an 86Gy rangetraut: _"...The 5-year actuarial PSA relapse-free survival according to the nadir plus 2 ng/mL definition was 98%, 85% and 70% for the low, intermediate, and high risk NCCN prognostic groups..."_ Die 5 Jahresdaten, im high-risk Fällen, sind nicht besser wie bei 81Gy! Möglicherweise bedingt durch weiterreichende Metastasierung, die nicht durch lokale Strahlentherapie abgedeckt wird. Becken-RT wäre wahrscheinlich erfolgversprechender gewesen wie die Dosis weiter zu erhöhen. Dagegen spricht aber ein weiterer Versuch Zelefskys, der 86Gy-EBRT gegen 21Gy-HDR + 50Gy-EBRT antreten liess:

The 5-year actuarial biochemical progression-free survival (bPFS) for HDR + IMRT vs. high-dose IMRT, classified by risk group were 
* 100 vs. 98 percent for low-risk patients
* 98 vs. 84 percent for intermediate-risk patients (which was statistically significant)
** 93 vs. 71 percent for high-risk patients*

----------


## hartmuth

Wer diese Position einnimmt, reibt sich unweigerlich an der Betonfront einer falsch verstandenen EBM-Medizin und ihrer Anhänger:



> Evidenz ist heute das Schlagwort in der Medizin. Mit randomisierten Studien kann die Evidenz nachgewiesen werden. Es werden aber keine randomisierte Studien durchgeführt, also gibt es keine Evidenz. Lässt sich Schizophrenie einfacher darstellen?
> Übrigens, ich bin ein großer Fan von klinisch randomisierten Studien, aber ich kann diese nicht indizieren. Soll ich deshalb auf medizinischen Fortschritt verzichten?


Knut, hast was erreicht und wer frühere Debatten mitverfolgte, mußte in der Tat überrascht sein. Danke auch an LowRoad, dessen unerschöpflich scheinender Studienfundus natürlich auch hierzu Statistiken parat hatte. Es gibt keine Halbgötter in Weiß und wir sollten hier im Forum von dieser Vorstellung Abschied nehmen. Seid kritisch, gebraucht euren Verstand und hinterfragt auch Aussagen von Medizinern.  
Vielleicht können wir auch in der Strahlenresistenzdebatte nun weitere Klärungen herbeiführen.
Gruß
Hartmut

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> *Die Dosiseskalation von 68/70 Gy auf 78/79 Gy bringt eine signifikante Reduzierung des Rezidivrisikos* bei, wie ich meine, tolerabler Risikoerhöhung der Nebenwirkungen. Aus den Abstrakten kann ich nicht ersehen, ob die Dosiseskalation in 3D-Technik oder mittels IMRT erfolgte.


Die Dosiseskalation wurde in den Studien entweder mit Protonen oder 3D-Boost vollzogen.

Ob die Risikoerhöhung für Nebenwirkungen "tolerabel" war, liegt in eigenem Ermessen.
Zwar wurde die Rate an gravierende Spätkomplikationen (Grad 3) durch Dosiseskalation nur leicht erhöht, jedoch traten vermehrt mässige Spätkomplikationen auf.

a) In der Protonen-Eskalationsstudie hatten 24% in der Hochdosisgruppe vs. 13% in der Standarddosisgruppe gastrointestinale Spätkomplikationen Grad 2.
b) In der 3D-Eskalationsstudie hatten 28% in der Hochdosisgruppe vs. 15% in der Standarddosisgruppe gastrointestinale Spätkomplikationen Grad 2.
Grad 2 bedeutet mehr als 5 Stuhlgänge pro Tag und leichte  Blutungen, was meines Erachtens für viele Patienten nicht so einladend  klingt. 
Diese Komplikationsrate wurde durch die Dosiseskalation  praktisch verdoppelt und trat bei einem Viertel der Patienten dann auf.

Ich persönlich kann als Arzt sagen, dass ich nicht bereit bin meinen Patienten doppelte Nebenwirkungen auszusetzen nur aufgrund Daten, die nur einen Vorteil im PSA-rezidivfreien Überleben (aber nicht im Gesamtüberleben!) zeigen.
Vielleicht lassen sich diese Komplikationsraten durch modernere Techniken vermindern, z.B. durch Tracking. Bis aber solche Daten vorliegen, bleiben für mich 74 Gy Standard.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> 


Diese Statistik ist irreführend. Es werden nur die Grad 3 Toxizitäten hier verglichen. Grad 2 ist jedoch auch wichtig.

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo,

ich glaube, dass die Diskussion sehr wichtige Aufschlüsse gegeben hat und auch die Grenzen der Evidenz ersichtlich wurden. 

Der fleißige LowRoad, mit seiner Suche nach Hintergrundinformationen, Knut und Daniel im Verbund, aber auch den Betroffenen wie hartmuth, Rudolf und viele andere, erhalten keine befriedigende Antwort auf die Frage der Strahlenresistenz bei NET = Neuroendokrine Tumorzellen




> Eine "Strahlenresistenz" kann mit der Applikation der erforderlichen Dosis überwunden werden.


Da die NET innerhalb der erfassten Strahlenresistenz sich befinden, muß hier differenziert werden. Der sehr gut ausgearbeitete Thread erreicht nun ein Niveau welcher bei Laienmediziner beachtlich ist, kann aber keine befriedigende Antwort auf @Rudolfs&hartmuths gestellte Fragen geben:




> NE-Zellen, heißt es, induzieren aggressives Wachstum der Nachbarzellen. Wenn die Nachbarzellen durch die Bestrahlung getötet wurden oder ihre Teilungsfähigkeit zerstört wurde, bleibt auch die gefährliche Signalwirkung der NE-Zellen, falls sie denn tatsächlich überleben können, ohne Ergebnis und stößt ins Leere. So gesehen würde das Krebsgeschehen ruhen trotz evtl. resistenter NE-Zellen. Eine trügerische Ruhe (?!). Klinisch wäre die RT dann nur scheinbar erfolgreich gewesen.


Eine Antwort darauf, scheint zur Zeit von der Strahlentherapie - aufgrund von Erfahrungen - Reviews - Studien - nicht vorhanden zu sein, wohl aber von Studien bei Strahlenresistenz. ( Siehe auch die hier sehr guten Beiträge )

Daraus resultiert doch, dass es neuroendokrin Betroffene gibt, die in vorherigen Zeiträumen nicht erfasst, oder unter Strahlenresistent behandelt wurden. 
Dann muß auch zur Kenntnis genommen werden, dass mit der derzeitigen Strahlentherapie diese Patientengruppe nicht lebensverlängernd behandelt werden können, oder nur zutreffend für Tumorzellpopulationen die noch Strahlensensibel sind.

Das hieße dann doch, diese Patientengruppe in einem Staging nicht nur erfassen, sondern auch für diese geeignete andere Therapieformen zu finden.




> Fragen über Fragen.


Wenn die derzeitigen Bestrahlungsmöglichkeiten auch mit einer Erhöhung der Dosis - unter Abwägung der NW - NET nicht ausschalten können, kann der Schlüssel nur in der Zellbiologie zu suchen sein. Hier muß unbedingt weiter geforscht werden.
Das an NET mehr dahinter steckt, erkennt man unschwer an den Foren, Arbeitsgruppen und sehr mageren verwertbaren Ergebnissen. 

Alle mündige Betroffene, mit mehreren Zyklen ADT, wird es wohl immer klarer, dass man mit jeder ADT die NED = Neuroendokrine Differenzierung vorantreibt. Ob die IADT = Intermitterende ADT darauf eine Antwort ist - eher nein - nur ein Aufschub unter Minimierung der NW.

Es müssen andere Wege gefunden werden, wobei ich persönlich immer mehr den Schlüssel in der Zellbiologie, Basalzellen, Stroma, usw. sehe um einzugreifen.

Hierbei bin ich auf eine sehr schwierige aber auf einen sehr, sehr umfassenden Bericht der Uni Bochum gestoßen. Leider als PDF Datei. Meine Bemühungen unter Windows 7 diese umzuwandeln, als Text unter Beibehaltung der Grafik waren vergeblich. Vielleicht gelingt das den Freaks.

http://www-brs.ub.ruhr-uni-bochum.de...iebke/diss.pdf

Aufgrund der sehr umfangreichen Thematik auch in Bezug auf Neuroendokrin werden in Reviews auch noch andere Pathologen als Bonkhoff angeführt. Aber auch die Pathogenese und Beschreibung der Marker und deren Wirkungsweise sind beachtlich. Sie dürften auch manche Fragen in Bezug auf DHT in Verbindung der 5 alpha Reduktasehemmer Typ 1+2 in sehr kritischer Betrachtsweise sehen.

Hans-J.

----------


## RuStra

> Die administrativen Hürden und der finanzielle Aufwand randomisierte Studien durchzuführen sind gewachsen und mittlerweile sehr heftig. Ohne Unterstützung durch die Pharamaindustrie sind solche Studien nicht machbar. Und weil sich die Pharmaindustrie für Strahlendosen nicht interessiert, gibt's auch kein Geld.


Das ist aber ein Zustand, der absolut nicht in (unserem) Patienten-Interesse liegt.
Also folgt daraus, dass wir ein Interesse haben, diesen Zustand zu ändern!

----------


## RuStra

> Zelefsky (MSKCC) hat hier auch einige retrospektive Studien durchgeführt. 
> 
> Er hat sich aber auch an 86Gy rangetraut


Das erste mal habe ich von Zelefsky in dem Buch von Snuffy Myers aus 2006 gelesen, das wir ja bekanntlich hier im Forum übersetzt haben (auch wenns hinterher wieder rausgenommen werden musste wg. einer Abmahnung des Verlages).
Aber hier der entsprechende Abschnitt - für mich war das damals in Bezug auf Dosiseskalation absolut erhellend, zumal der Myers selbst (fortgeschrittene PCa-Diagnose mit 55) sich eine aggressive Doppel-Bestrahlung angetan hat:

Die Technik der Bestrahlungstherapie (RT) ist in den letzten 10 Jahren rapid fortgeschritten. Laufende randomisierte, kontrollierte Studien verfolgten lange genug Männer, die mit RT allein, oder kombiniert mit HT behandelt wurden, um signifikantes Überleben gegenüber Statistiken der veralteten Techniken darzustellen. Ältere Studien, die verschiedene Aspekte dieses Problems ansprechen sind RTOG 85-31,86-10 und 94-13 sowie EORTC 22863. Zusammengenommen zeigen diese Studien, dass zusätzliche HT das Risiko des wieder auftretenden Krebses reduziert, in der Prostata ebenso gut wie an entfernten Stellen, z.B. Knochen. Aber der Einfluss auf die Todesrate von PK reicht nur von mäßig bis nicht vorhanden. In jedem Falle sind die Versuchs-ergebnisse ärmlich, verglichen mit Zincke’s Bericht und mit denen der randomisierten kontrollierten Studie von Dr. Messing. Abschließend, alles was wir tun können, ist auf die Therapiewirkung der modernen RT zu hoffen.

Das sagt, ich denke es ist sehr wahrscheinlich, dass Fortschritte bei RT die Ergebnisse verbessern werden. 3D-konforme Bestrahlung und die Intensitäts-modulierte Radiotherapie (IMRT) machen es den Radiologen möglich eine Dosis bis hin zu 75 Gray zu geben. Zelefsky et al. vom Memorial Sloan Kettering demonstrierten, dass man nun auch eine Dosis von bis zu 80 Gray mit nur mäßigen Nebenwirkungen abgeben kann. Roach et al. von der University of California zeigten, sie konnten die sichere Dosis auf 90 Gray steigern für den Teil der Prostata mit der größten Krebsmenge. Bevor diese Techniken Fortschritte machten, war es schwierig 70 Gray zu erreichen und viele Radiologen wollten nicht über 65 Gray gehen. Das ist wichtig, weil die Effektivität der RT rapide ansteigt bei einer Dosierung von 70 bis 75 Gray. In einer neueren  Veröffentlichung erläuterte Howard Sandler, dass bei Steigerung der Dosis um 1 Gray das Risiko des Versagens um 8 % abnimmt. Als Endresultat ist es jetzt möglich, eine Bestrahlungsdosis zu liefern, die genügt den Krebs in Prostata und umliegendem Fettgewebe abzutöten. Als Resultat, bei Männern mit lokalisiertem PK zeigen die besten RT-Reihen gleiche oder bessere Kontrolle als die Ergebnisse der RPE. Es besteht wirklich kein Zweifel, dass RT mit 3D-konformal oder IMRT den Krebs in der Prostata effektiv behandelt.

Sicher ist die natürliche Frage dann, welcher Rolle hier eine adjuvante HT spielen könnte. Frühere Studien zeigten, dass einer der Vorteile einer adjuvanten HT ist, den Regress des Krebses in der Prostata zu verringern. Mit anderen Worten, sie verwandelt unzureichende Bestrahlungsdosierung in eine wirksamere Behandlung des Krebses innerhalb der Prostata. Mit der jetzt möglichen höheren Strahlendosis ist es für die HT leichter, der Bestrahlung zu helfen, den Krebs in der Prostata zu kontrollieren.

----------


## knut.krueger

> Bis aber solche Daten vorliegen, bleiben für mich 74 Gy Standard.


Vor 1 ½ Jahren haben Sie 3D mit 68Gy empfohlen. Mich interessiert, welche randomisierte Studien nun die 74 Gy als optimal ausweisen. Weiter interessiert mich, ob Sie die Bestrahlung in 3D-Technik oder als IMRT verabreichen.



> Ich persönlich kann als Arzt sagen, dass ich nicht bereit bin meinen Patienten doppelte Nebenwirkungen auszusetzen nur aufgrund Daten, *die nur einen Vorteil im PSA-rezidivfreien Überleben (aber nicht im Gesamtüberleben!) zeigen.*


Für mich war bisher das PSA-rezidivfreie Überleben eine wesentliche Voraussetzung für eine Verbesserung des Gesamtüberlebens. Haben Sie neue Erkenntnisse, dass dies nicht korreliert?
Es würden sich ja dann Ihre Empfehlungen, bei auftretendem Rezidiv nach Ektomie zu bestrahlen, erübrigen.

Nun möchte ich noch etwas aus eigener Erfahrung anmerken. In früheren Diskussionen haben Sie festgestellt, dass die Nebenwirkungen der Protonenbestrahlung in Loma Linda auch nicht niedriger sind als bei Ihrer herkömmlichen 3D-Technik. Nachdem wir nun wissen, dass die Dosiseskalation wesentliche Verbesserungen der Rezidivfreirate bringen, muss ich die Argumentation umdrehen in

*Höchste Rezidivfreiheit durch Protonenbestrahlung mit 82 Gy in Loma Linda bei niedrigsten Nebenwirkungen.*

Etwas marktschreierisch, aber dies sind die Erkenntnisse aus den letzten Beiträgen.
Gruß Knut

P.S. Inzwischen bestrahlt man in Loma Linda mit 83 bzw. 84 Gy.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Das ist aber ein Zustand, der absolut nicht in (unserem) Patienten-Interesse liegt.
> Also folgt daraus, dass wir ein Interesse haben, diesen Zustand zu ändern!


Dann tun Sie bitte was. Machen Sie Druck auf die Politiker, klinische Forschung mehr zu fördern und einen Rahmen zu etablieren, indem sie auch ohne Probleme durchführbar ist.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Vor 1 ½ Jahren haben Sie 3D mit 68Gy empfohlen. Mich interessiert, welche randomisierte Studien nun die 74 Gy als optimal ausweisen. Weiter interessiert mich, ob Sie die Bestrahlung in 3D-Technik oder als IMRT verabreichen.


*Das stimmt nicht.*
Bitte zeigen Sie mit diesen Beitrag!
Ich verpasse seit mindestens 6 Jahre standardmässig 74 Gy allen meinen Patienten.




> Für mich war bisher das PSA-rezidivfreie Überleben eine wesentliche Voraussetzung für eine Verbesserung des Gesamtüberlebens. Haben Sie neue Erkenntnisse, dass dies nicht korreliert?


Es gibt zahlreiche Studien, die zeigen, dass Verbesserung des PSA-rezidivfreien Überlebens keinen Überlebensvorteil erbringen, wie z.B. die von mir zitierten 3 Studien zur Dosiseskalation Richtung 80 Gy.
Alle diese Studien haben keinen Überlebensvorteil gezeigt.




> Nun möchte ich noch etwas aus eigener Erfahrung anmerken. In früheren Diskussionen haben Sie festgestellt, dass die Nebenwirkungen der Protonenbestrahlung in Loma Linda auch nicht niedriger sind als bei Ihrer herkömmlichen 3D-Technik. Nachdem wir nun wissen, dass die Dosiseskalation wesentliche Verbesserungen der Rezidivfreirate bringen, muss ich die Argumentation umdrehen in
> 
> *Höchste Rezidivfreiheit durch Protonenbestrahlung mit 82 Gy in Loma Linda bei niedrigsten Nebenwirkungen.*
> 
> Etwas marktschreierisch, aber dies sind die Erkenntnisse aus den letzten Beiträgen.
> P.S. Inzwischen bestrahlt man in Loma Linda mit 83 bzw. 84 Gy.


Tut mir leid, aber Sie haben wohl NICHTS aus meinen Beiträgen verstanden.
Die randomisierte Studie mit dem Protonenboost hat eindeutig gezeigt, dass die Rate an Grad 2 gastrointestinaler Toxizität durch die Dosiseskalation signifikant gestiegen ist.
Wo sind bitte hier "die niedrigsten Nebenwirkungen"???



Damit Sie mich endlich verstehen, hier sind die Aussagen der randomisierten Studien bislang zur Dosiseskalation Richtung 80 Gy (kurzgefasst):

1. Die Dosiseskalation verbessert die PSA-Rezidivfreiheit.
2. Ein Einfluss der Dosiseskalation aufs Gesamtüberleben konnte bislang nicht gezeigt werden.
3. Die Dosiseskalation führt zu verstärkten chronischen Nebenwirkugen Grad I bis II; die Rate an Grad III Nebenwirkungen bleibt gleich.

Somit bleibt die Frage, ob der Arzt und der Patient bereit sind für mehr PSA-Rezidivfreiheit mehr Nebenwirkungen in Kauf zu nehmen. Da diese Studien ohne moderne & konsequente antihormonelle Behandlung durchgeführt wurden, bleibt die Frage ob die Verbesserung der PSA-Rezidivfreiheit auch bei Anwendung einer leitlinienkonformer antihormonellen Behandlung zu sehen wäre.
Alles klar?

----------


## Samy

> Hallo Samy,
> was mich interessieren würde: Hast du jemals auch CGA gemessen, das diese NE-Differenzierung zusätzlich nachgewiesen hätte bzw. heute die Eliminierung der NE-Zellen bestätigen könnte? Die Frage drängt sich mir auf, weil ich keine CGA-Werte in deinem Profil sehe.


Lieber Hartmut, zu Deiner Frage teile ich mit, dass ich (wie wiederholt dargelegt) die Ausführungen Prof. Bonkhoff von Anfang an kritisch in Zweifel gezogen habe. Daher habe ich die auf sein 2. Gutachten gemessenen CGA, CEA und NSE-Werte sowie ProGRP-Wert (der aufgrund einer von Urologe fs veröffentlichen Urologenansicht als Tumormarker bei neuroendokrinen Tumoren ebenfalls zu bestimmen ist) nicht in meinem Profil angeführt, weil sie (wie im folgenden dargelegt wird) für meinen Krankheitsverlauf nicht relevant waren. 

Gestatte mir, Dich an meine Stellungnahme vom 4.8.2008 (Nr. 122 im Tread Rezidiv?) zu erinnern, den Du und anschließend Günter Feig unter Nr.123 und 124 in Frage gestellt haben. Dabei bitte ich um Verständnis, dass ich nicht per Link an die im folgenden zitierten Beiträgen verweise, weil sich in der Regel die Forumteilnehmer nicht die Mühe machen, die Link-Verweise anzuschauen: 




> Hallo Günter,
> .... Du weichst von eigentlichen Problemen aus:* Prof. Bonkhoff hat bei mir aufgrund "ausgedehnetr CGA-Verteilung" "neuroendokrine Differenzierung" festgetsellt, die in meinem Fall nachweislich auf Niereninsuffizienz zurück zu führen ist.* Hätte ich die Therapie dagegen (Platinpräparate, die wegen tödlicher Wirkung inzwischen aus dem Markt genomen sind) in Erwägung gezogen, wäre ich schon längst im Jenseits (und Du hättest keinen Grund, Dich erneut über mich aufzuregen).
> 
> Ich kenne andere Forumteilnehmer, die sich ebenfalls aufgrund der von Prof. Bonkhoff attestierten neuroendokrinen Tumoren verunsichert per Mail an mich gewandt haben. Nicht zuletzt hat Reinhard, aufgrund seiner PSA-Steigerung im 0.0x-Bereich und durch das 2. Gutachten Prof. Bonkhoff verunsichert, seine Lympfknoten operativ entfernen lassen.


In der Tat lautet der Befund vom 1.03.2007 vom "Institut für Klinische Chemie am Klinikum der Uni München - Großhadern, das damals als erstes Labor in Deutschhland auch ProGRP bestimmte, wie folgt: "Gemessen Werte am 5.02.2007: CEA S (Elecsys): 1.80 ng/ml; NSE S (Elecsys): 10.50 ng/ml; CGA A (CisBio): 189 ng/ml; ProGRP S(ALSI): 55.00 pg/nl. 
*Insgesamt gesehen unauffällige NSE und CEA. ProGRP und Chromogranin A liegen leicht oberhalb des Referenzbereichs. Da bei dem Patienten eine Einschränkung der Nirenfunktion vorliegt, kann es zu einer verminderten Ausscheidung dieser Proteine kommen.*"*Du siehst, dass meine Kritik an Thesen Prof. Bonkhoffs nicht nur anhand meines PSA-Verlaufs, sondern auch anhand klinisches Befund und* *fachliche Auslegung* *belegbar ist. 
* 
Zum Schluss darf ich ferner die *Stellungnahmen des Urologen Dr. Wunderling ("Wu")* vom 26.07.08 - in diesem Forum unter http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=3609  - sowie die Reaktion und Überreaktion einiger Benutzer auszugsweise in Erinnerung rufen, die meine vorgetragene Kritik bestätigen.




> *Auswertung CGA. CEA und NSE:* Hallo,Im Laufe meiner Erkrankung habe ich auf Anraten seit 2005 immer wieder die Marker CGA, CEA und NSE im Labor feststellen lassen. Mein CGA-Wert war von Anfang an weit überhöht. ... 
> [Es] wird doch immer  wieder [im Forum] die Empfehlung gegeben, diese Marker feststellen zu lassen. Für mich als Kassenpatienten bedeutet das jeweils zu zahlende Laborkosten.
> Schlüssige Erklärungen zum Verlauf konnte mir bisher keiner geben. Deshalb meine Bitte um guten Rat


.




> *Laborverwirrungen:* 
> Ein Rat von einem (zugegeben simpel gestricktem) Urologen:
> Lassen Sie den Unsinn, sparen Sie sich das Geld und gehen Sie mit Ihrer Frau dafür nett aus (oder, je nach Fall, fahren mit Ihr dafür in den Urlaub).
> *All diese Laborwerte haben keinerlei klinische Relevanz.* Insbesondere gibt es keine verwertbaren und allgemein akzeptierte Daten darüber, daß Sie auch nur einen Tag länger leben wenn Sie sich dauernd Ihr NSE, CGA oder hastdunichtgesehenwelchexotischen Laborwerte noch bestimmen lassen.
> 
> Das Problem besteht in der fehlenden klinischen Konsequenz und dem, was man als "lead-time-bias" bezeichnet. Anders ausgedrückt: eine Laboruntersuchung muss eine Konsequenz beinhalten, von der der Patient auch profitiert. Es gibt aber nun mal keine belastbaren Daten darüber, ob der Mann denn nun auch nur EINEN TAG länger lebt, wenn man denn bei Anstieg des Markers x die Hormonblockade von HB auf HB2 umstellt. Oder intermittiert.
> Dazu der o.g. "lead-time-bias": vielleicht wissen Sie etwas früher, daß es schlecht läuft. Sie leben aber eben nicht länger.
> 
> *Ich wundere mich immer wieder über Menschen in diesem Forum, die offenbar jede Veröffentlichung in jedem Journal fleissig mitlesen und sich enorme Mengen fragmentarischen Wissens anlesen - aber nicht in der Lage sind zu verstehen, daß KLINISCHE RELEVANZ und vermutete oder postulierte Wirkmechanismen zwei völlig verschiedene Schuhe sind.*
> ...





> Hallo Herr Urologe,
> es kann doch aber sein, dass ein Patient von Anfang an falsch, nämlich nur mit der einfachen HB therapiert wird, obwohl die 2HB oder 3HB länger anschlagen könnte. Da bitte ich um Aufklärung.





> Hallo Dietmar, 
> Eine komplette Androgenblockade als "first-line-Therapie" verbessert mitnichten die Überlebenszeit gegenüber der Monotherapie. Genau deshalb ist die Monotherapie ja die Standardtherapie.
> 
> *Dieser Streit darüber ist so alt wie das Forum.* Glauben Sie mir bitte eines: wäre die komplette Androgenblockade (oder DHB) von Anfang an BESSER als LH/RH-Mono - dann WÄRE es die Standardtherapie. 
> 
> Aber es hat keinen Sinn, diesbezüglich zu argumentieren. Es gibt Leute die glauben halt dran. Ist wie der Glaube an Homöopathie ....





> Schön, dass es auch noch Ärzte gibt, die sich um einen kümmern. ...





> Hallo!
> *Was mich* - ehrlich gesagt - *an "Dr. Wu" stört, ist die Flapsigkeit (um nicht zu sagen der Zynismus), mit der er ab und zu hier das Forum heimsucht und uns apodiktisch um die Ohren haut, was für ein Mist hier ständig verzapft wird.
> * 
> *Er schießt dann eine Salve von Beiträgen raus* (im April einmal 6 Beiträge, jetzt innerhalb kürzester Zeit 18 Beiträge) *und versprüht in einer Art, die ich als arrogant-flapsig und wenig einfühlsam empfinde, von oben herab Herrschaftswissen aufs ungebildete Volk und verteilt seine Ohrfeigen.*





> ...Ich wünschte, meine Untersuchungen zur Prostatakrebs-Früherkennung seit meinem 40ten Lebensjahr bei Herrn Dr. Wunderling gemacht zu haben, denn ich bin mir ganz sicher, dass mir bei diesem Mediziner meine jetzige Situation erspart geblieben wäre.
> Bleiben Sie am Ball, Herr Dr., auch wenn es einigen hier nicht passt !!!


Aus den oben dargelegten Zitaten ist zu entnehmen, dass es keinen Sinn hat, die Unbelehrbaren, ewig Gestrigen zu belehren. Anders ist die Sache bei Daniel Schmidt zu beurteilen. Denn er erachtet es als seine sittliche Pflicht,  seine Meinung als  Strahlentherapeut (mit ausgedehnten Kenntnissen von Urologie und Onkologie) kund zu tun, um von Irrtümern zu warnen, die nicht nur die Lebensqualität mindern, sondern auch zur Lebensverkürzung  führen. Meine Hochachtung für ihn läßt sich u.a. aus der Tatsache zu erklären, dass er sich - anders als "Dr. Wu" - von zum Teil respektlosen Beschimpfungen (vgl. die oben zitierte Stellungnahme von Schorchel zu Urologen Dr. Wunderling) nicht beirren läßt. 
*
Die Stellungnahmen von Daniel sprechen für sich, und sie sprechen Bände. Wer es nicht einsehen kann oder will, dem ist nicht zu helfen. 
* 
Gruß
Samy

----------


## Schorschel

> ... dass er sich - anders als "Dr. Wu" - von zum Teil respektlosen Beschimpfungen (*vgl. die oben zitierte Stellungnahme von Schorchel zu Urologen Dr. Wunderling*) nicht beirren läßt...


Was soll das, Samy??

Abgesehen davon, dass das von Dir gebrachte Zitat nun wirklich keine "respektlose Beschimpfung" ist, war ich damals derjenige, der den Dr. Wunderling zunächst heftig verteidigt hat:




> Liebe Kollegen, seid Ihr noch ganz bei Trost???
> 
> Statt sich zu freuen, dass wir mit "Doc Wunderling" einen weiteren Urologen im Forum begrüßen können, wird er von Einigen attackiert. Was soll das???





> Ich bitte Sie, lieber Doc Wunderling, nicht einfach die Flinte ins Korn zu schmeißen, sondern uns erhalten zu bleiben. Vergessen Sie nicht, wir sind Krebskranke, und wir haben uns in der Tat unser jeweils individuelles Welt-, Krankheits- und (Wunsch-)Therapiebild zusammengeschustert. Da müssen Sie verstehen, dass Einige Ihre Ausführungen als Frontalangriff gegen dieses Bild aufgefasst haben.
> 
> Seien Sie also bitte nicht zuuuuu empfindlich, sondern bleiben Sie uns erhalten!!!


Später habe ich dann das geschrieben:




> Einmal unabhängig von den m.E. einseitig schulmedizinischen "Scheuklappen" des Dr. Wu (über die seine flapsige Diktion nicht hinwegtäuschen kann), geht es mir lediglich darum, dass er sich etwas bescheidener und weniger abwatschend hier einbringt. Dann ist er hier sicher willkommen, sozusagen als konservativer Mahner.


Picke Dir also bitte nicht vogelwild irgendeinen Beitrag von mir raus, den Du dann als "respektlos" bezeichnest, sondern bleibe bei der Wahrheit, indem Du entweder gar nicht oder komplett zitierst. 

Du weißt doch, richtiges Zitieren wird neuerdings selbst von doktorierenden Ministern gefordert!!

Schorschel

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Samy,
mir erschließt sich ehrlich gesagt nicht, was dein obiger Beitrag zu meiner Frage und der hier sachlich geführten Diskussion beitragen soll. Warum wärmst du die ollen Kamellen auf und läßt hier alte Streiterein wieder aufleben? Es geht um sachliche Klärung.
Zur Sache:
Du mußt dich schon entscheiden, welcher Ansicht du bist. 
Hattest du nun neuroendokrine Differenzierung oder glaubst du an einen Irrtum von Bonkhoff?
Wenn du meinst, Bonkhoff hat sich geirrt, dann kannst du auch nicht behaupten, deine NED sei durch die Bestrahlung eliminiert worden, denn was nicht war, kann man auch nicht beseitigen.
Wenn du meinst, Bonkhoff hat sich nicht geirrt, halte ich es nach Stand der Diskussion für gewagt, der Frage, ob vielleicht NED-Rückstände verblieben sind, keine Beachtung zu schenken.
Neuroendokrine Differenzierung gibt es, nicht nur in den Analysen Bonkhoffs. Auch neuroendokrine Tumore gibt es. Es erfolgt dabei keine PSA-Ausscheidung ins Serum. Dies nicht zu beachten oder nicht zu kennen, kann tödlich sein. Dies kann man aus Wil de Jongs Beispiel lernen.
Stand der Wissenschaft ist die Erkenntnis, dass neuroendokrine Tumore CGA ins Serum abgeben und dieser Wert deshalb erhöht ist. Das ist keine Bonkhofferfindung. Dass auch Niereninsuffizienz erhöhte CGA-Werte produziert ist eine andere, ebenso unbestrittene Sache.
Ich habe in den alten Beiträge nochmals gestöbert, und ich erzähle dir sicherlich nichts Neues. Aber, Samy, wie sich dieses



> Du siehst, dass meine Kritik an Thesen Prof. Bonkhoffs nicht nur anhand meines PSA-Verlaufs, sondern auch anhand klinisches Befund und fachliche Auslegung belegbar ist.


aus deinen Ausführungen ergibt, kann ich nicht sehen. Welches ist eigentlich deine Kritik? Dass er bei dir falsch analysiert hat oder generell seine wissenschaftlichen Ansichten? Laß mal unnötige Polarisierung weg und versuche in sachlichen Zusammenhängen zu argumentieren. Nur kann sachlich etwas geklärt werden.
Ich jedefalls habe ein großes Interesse an der Klärung.
Gruß
Hartmut

----------


## hartmuth

Noch eine Ergänzung für die Leser:
Laut Profil von Samy
03/2004  RPE
05/2005  Diagnose Bonkhoff NED (entweder von Stanzen oder RP-Material)
07/2009  Bestrahlung
Dann die Aussage:



> Zitat von Daniel Schmidt:
> "_Persönlich kenne ich viele Patienten mit neuroendokrinen Tumoren, die von Strahlentherapie profitiert haben / geheilt wurden."_
> Unter anderen auch ich (vgl. meine Kritik gegen die Bonkhoffs Thesen in diesem Forum seit 2007). Samy


Wenn NED, dann wurden diese sicherlich mit der OP 2004 entfernt.
Ohne Problematisierung obiges hier den Lesern zu präsentieren und eine NED-Eliminierung durch die RT zu behaupten ist starker Tobak, Samy!
Als Kronzeuge taugst du nicht für Daniel. Sorry, mir fällt es schwer, deine Beiträge ernst zu nehmen.
Hartmut

----------


## Samy

*@Schorschel*
Ich darf Dich auf den Fall HorstMuc (HorMuch) erinnern, der aus dem Forum ausgeschlossen wurde, weil er Kritik an Urologen F.E.  ausübte und dann ungehalten unsachliche Vorwürfe gegen Ralf und Admiministrator erhob. Damals hast Du wohl die Sache mit anderen Maßstäben beurteilt als Deine eigene zum Teil polemische Stellungnahmen, die wie ich einst Dir vorgeworfen habe, *gelegentlich* nicht gegen die Sache, sondern gegen die Person gerichtet waren. *

Auch Deine wie meine Stellungnahmen sprechen für sich und sie sprechen  Bände. ("Das Werk lobt den Meistrer").* Daher bitte ich um Dein Verständnis, dass es keinen Sinn hat, weiterhin darüber zu streichen. 

*
@hartmut*
Ich bin auf Deine Frage eingegangen und erneut anhand meines Falles (und unter Beleg auf andere Fälle) dargelegt und belegt, dass ich von Thesen Prof. Bonkhoffs, die zur Verunsicherung im Forum beigetragen haben (wie u.a. zwei weitere Betroffene per Email an mich bekundeten), nicht viel halte. Dabei habe ich auch an Ansicht des Urologen Dr. Wu erinnert, der bereits vor 3 Jahren darlegte, es habe keinen Vorteil, CGA, CEA und NSE (geschweige denn ProGRP) zu bestimmen, solange es keine wirksame Theapien gibt, die zur Genesung bzw. Linderung beitragen. Zum Schluss habe ich erneut meine Anerkennung für Daniel ausgesprochen, die mit diversen nicht evidenzbasierten Thesen, die in diesem Forum zirkulieren, meiner Ansicht nach aufgeräumt hat (wie etwa konkret hier die zuerst 2007 von mir und dann 2008 von Dr. Wu in Frage gestellten Thesen Prof. Bonkhoffs). 

Insoweit ist Deine Kritik, dass ich auf Rundumschlag und Polarisierung aus bin, ungerechtfertigt. *Die Erinnerung an Stellungnahmen Dr. Wu belegt, dass fast alle Themen, die in diesem Forum diskutiert werden, bereits vorgekaut und vorverdaut sind - mit dem Unterschied, dass manche es ausgekotzt und die anderen es verdaut haben.* Daher bitte ich auch um Dein Verständnis, dass es zumindest für mich keinen Sinn mehr hat, darüber weiter zu diskutieren. Denn:* Wer es nicht einsehen kann oder will, dem kann ich auch mit weiteren Ausführungen* *nicht* *helfen. 

Nachtrag:* 
Ich darf Dich daran erinnern, dass ich in einem Beitrag von "Götzen und Götzendiener" im Forum sprach. Mein überschwengliches Lob für Daniel kann dazu verleiten, Daniel für meine Götze zu halten. Dies ist nicht der Fall. Auch ich halte manche seine Äußerungen, wie etwa die Aussage, dass Du an Deinen Tumor sterben wirst, verfehlt. Allerdings glaube ich (offenbar auch wie Daniel), dass Du das Potential hast und erwartest, unverblümmt die Meinung der Fachleute zu erfahren. Außerdem wäre es absurd, einzelne Verfehlungen aus dem Zusammenhang zu reissen. *
In der Hoffnung, dass mein Fall dazu beiträgt, zuversichtlich in die Zukunft zu schauen und der Glaube daran* *nicht zu* *verlieren, dass Du nicht an PK sterben wirst, verbleibe ich und wünsche Dir ein langes Leben. samy   
*

----------


## Hans-J.

Aber HALLO,

hier wird auf einem sehr hohen Niveau und mit wirklichem Engagement der Beteiligten diskutiert und um Antworten gerungen, welche für Betroffene eine Hilfe sind.

Es ist für mich nicht ersichtlich, welchen Nutzen hieraus gezogen werden kann:




> *Die Erinnerung an Stellungnahmen Dr. Wu belegt, dass fast alle Themen, die in diesem Forum diskutiert werden, bereits vorgekaut und vorverdaut sind - mit dem Unterschied, dass manche es ausgekotzt und die anderen es verdaut haben.*


@Samy 
Vielleicht ist es Ihrer Aufmerksamkeit entgangen, dass sich nicht nur das Forum weiterentwickelt hat, sondern auch die S3 Leitlinien und die Urologenschaft. @Berger et al.
Hier wird das Staging der Marker CGA, CEA und NSE in besonderen Fällen angeraten. 

Da wir uns hier ernsthaft mit dem Sachthema von @RuStr "Strahlenresistenz und Strahlensensibilisierung auseinandersetzen" wären sachdienliche Beiträge sehr willkommen, nicht zu akzeptieren sind jedoch Beiträge die nicht zum Sachthema gehören.

Ich möchte nicht, dass dieser Thread mißbraucht wird um alte Rechnungen zu begleichen. Das macht irgendwo aus, aber nicht hier.
Es ist für jeden ein Schlag ins Gesicht, die hier sehr, sehr viel Mühe und Freizeit einbringen um produktiv etwas Sinnvolles für Betroffene einzubringen.

Diese Plattform zu benutzen um andere Ziele zu verfolgen, wird erkannt und hiermit zurechtgewiesen.

Hans-J.

----------


## Samy

*@Hans-J*
*Bevor die Frage zu klären, ob NE-Tumoren Hormon- und Strahlenresistent sind, ist die fragwürdige Frage zu stellen, ob die NE-Tumoren tatsächlich mit 10 % die zweithähäufige PK-Tumorart sind. Stellt sich aber statistisch fest, dass die kleinzellige NE-Tumor bei 5 Promil der Fälle vorkommen, dann ist davon auszugehen, dass 19 von 20 Patienten (darunter ich), bei denen Prof. Bonkhoff aufgrund seiner eigenen Forschungen eine NE-Tumor attestiert hat, zu Unrecht verunsichert werden, Hormon- und Strahlenresistent zu sein. Bei diesen 19 von 20 Patienten sind die Bestimmung der Marker CGA, CEA und NSE ebenfalls absurd. 
* 
*Die Frage ob bei einem von diesen 20 Pklern tatsächlich ein NE-Tumor vorliegt und die Erhöhung der Marker nicht etwa auf andere Ursachen (wie etwa bei mir auf Niereninssuffizienz) beruht, ist somit statistisch belegbar im einstelligem Promill-Bereich. Jedenfalls ist es sträflich, diese Promill-Minderheit Hormon- und Strahlen-Resistenz zu bescheinigen, ohne dass diese Behauptung durch evidenzbasierte Studien belegt sind.* 
Samy

----------


## LowRoad

> ...Ein Einfluss der Dosiseskalation aufs Gesamtüberleben konnte bislang nicht gezeigt werden....


Hier verlassen Sie den bisher sehr sachlich geführten Thread durch völlig aus der Luft gegriffene Behauptungen. Es mag ja sein, dass Sie das so sehen, aber es ist keinesfalls belegt! Die u.a. von mir eingebrachten Studien haben das krankheitsspezifische Überleben überhaupt nicht untersucht, da kann man doch nicht von "...nicht belegt..." reden!? Seit Einführung des PSA Wertes werden Therapieprotokolle durch einen zumindest 30%iger Abfall des PSA Wertes bemessen. Ist das Ihrer Meinung nach alles Humbug? Dann könnten wir die PSA Messungen ja einstellen!




> ...Vielleicht lassen sich diese Komplikationsraten durch modernere Techniken vermindern, z.B. durch Tracking. Bis aber solche Daten vorliegen, bleiben für mich 74 Gy Standard....


Sind hier erste Rückzugsgefechte erkennbar?

----------


## LowRoad

Um auf das Thema neuroendokrine Differenzierung nochmal einzugehen, hier ein wichtiger Beitrag von Hans-J:




> Hier bin ich gleicher Ansicht, aber es muß unbedingt differenziert werden. Zwischen 
> 
> 1.--- proliferierenden Tumorzellen = jungfräulich = mit keiner ADT in Berührung gekommen 
> 2.--- vereinzelt positive neuroendokrine Differenzierung unter ADT
> 3.--- ausgeprägte " " " = NET
> 4.--- kleinzellige Tumorzellen Entdifferenziert


Hans-J das verdient, meiner Meinung nach, nochmals hervorgeholt zu werden. Genauso ist es. Wir sollte unterscheiden, ob wir NE Tumore bei Erstdiagnose meinen oder solche, die sich unter ADT entwickeln. NE Tumore bei Erstdiagnose sind, in der Tat, extrem selten. Scholz spricht von 1 je 1000 Patienten. Eine eher geringe Fallzahl, die aber leider eine schlechte Prognose hat. Im Infolink wurde unter dem Titel _"Most prostate cancers arent rare diseases  but some are! / Die meisten Prostatakrebse sind keine seltenen Erkrankungen - bis auf einige!"_ ein paar Fakten zusammengetragen. Eine Übersetzung kann ich bei Bedarf erstellen. Gekennzeichnet sind diese Tumorformen durch geringe PSA Werte und Lytische Knochenmetas.
Therapieoptionen sind Chemokombinationen aus Tax + Etoposid ect. Kurze Ansprechdauer, mittleres Überleben unter 1 Jahr. Einige wenige Patienten sprechen aber wohl sehr gut auf Therapie an, und können hoffen...

Konzentrieren wir uns auf die eher bedrohliche *neuroendokrine Entwicklung unter ADT:*
Man fragt sich: ist das gefährlich? Muss ich dagegen vorgehen? Wie kann ich Diagnostik und Therapie betreiben? Ich will versuchen mein Verständnis darüber hier vorzustellen, wobei ich ein eher pragmatischen Ansatz beschreiben möchte. Die zellbiologischen Zusammenhänge kenn ich auch im Detail nicht und habe leider nicht die Zeit mich da intensiv einzuarbeiten. hier eine Kurzfassung eines Vortrages zu diesem Thema:

Neuroendokrine Zellen kommen in den normalen Prostatazellen vor, wo sie eine Reihe von Hormonen wie Serotonin, Bombesin und Calcitonin produzieren. Allerdings wissen wir nicht, welche Rolle in der normalen Prostata Biologie diese neuroendokrinen Zellen spielen. Im normalen Adenokarzinom der Prostata sind neuroendokrine Zellen fast immer in der gesamten Krebs Masse verstreut. In dieser Eigenschaft produzieren diese neuroendokrinen Zellen kein PSA, wachsen nicht und besitzen keinen Androgen-Rezeptor. Je größer der NE Anteil der Krebs Masse zum Zeitpunkt der Diagnose ist, desto schlechter scheint die Prognose.

Serum Chromagranin-A (CGA) ist in der Regel der beste Marker zur Erkennung von NE Entwicklungen. Es gibt aber auch einige Hinweise, dass CGA mehr als nur ein Marker ist. Wenn man beispielsweise CGA in Zellkulturen hinzugibt, löst es die Bildung von Proteinen aus, die die Widerstandfähigkeit der Krebszellen gegen eine Behandlung verbessern.

Unter ADT steigt der Chromagranin-A Pegel zunächst oft an, bei vielen Patienten fällt er aber später wieder bis in den Normbereich. Bleibt der CGA Spiegel hoch, oder ist er dauerhaft ansteigend ist eine Kastrationsresistens in Folge wahrscheinlich. Trepel und Kollegen konnten 1994 zeigen, dass eine Chemikalie namens zyklisches AMP (cAMP) dazu führt, dass Prostata Adenokarzinom Zellen sich in neuroendokrinen Zellen umwandeln. Über diverse Wege stimuliert Testosteronentzug diesen Signalstoff. Es gibt wohl auch noch einen zweiten Signalweg, der von neuroendokrinen Zellen der Prostata gegangen werden kann um sich weiterzuentwickeln - Wachstumsfaktoren. Sie agieren in der Regel nicht direkt, sondern regen z.B. in der Leber die Produktion von Insulin-like-Growth-factor-1 oder IGF-1 an. Ziel einer Therapie wäre nun cAMP und IGF-1 zu blocken, damit sich die NE Zellen wieder in Adenokarzinom Zellen zurückzuverwandeln um sie dann einer entspr. Therapie zuzuführen. Sandostatin ist ein Wachstumsblocker. Bisher dachte ich, nur wenn Somatostatin-Rezeptoren nachgewiesen wären, könne mit Erfolg gerechnet werden. Dem ist aber wohl nicht so. In vielen Fällen konnte die Rückführung von CGA innerhalb eines Monats durch den Einsatz von Sandostatin gezeigt werden. Eine Biopsie wäre evt. angeraten um die Ergebnisse zu überprüfen. Andere IGF-1 Blocker sind in Entwicklung und man sollte diesen Signalweg im Auge behalten.

Unser alter Vertrauter CELEBREX, blockiert AKT ein früher Schritt in diesem Signalweg.
Rapamycin (Immunsuppressivum) blockiert mTOR, was später in den Signalweg eingreift.

Egal was man macht, manche Patienten sprechen gut an manche weniger. Hilft eine Therapie das Überleben zu verbessern? Studien gibt es keine und man kann das momentan nicht beurteilen. Es gibt auch noch andere Erkrankungen die den CGA Pegel anheben können: SCLC und andere NE Tumore sind hier zu nennen. Man kann auch Läuse und Flöhe haben, ldeider. 
Verschiedene Protonenpumpenhemmer (Magenschutz) können den CGA Spiegel anheben! 

*Fazit:* Messen ist gut, Therapien möglich, Überlebensvorteil möglich. Ich würde es versuchen den CGA Wert nicht unendlich ansteigen zu lassen - sicher ist sicher.

----------


## Hans-J.

@Samy,

ich werte Ihre Ausführungen als einen Versuch einzusteigen. Dann aber auch bitte mit ernsthaftem Hintergrund und Bemühen, hier den Anschluß zu finden.



> *Bevor die Frage zu klären, ob NE-Tumoren Hormon- und Strahlenresistent sind, ist die fragwürdige Frage zu stellen, ob die NE-Tumoren tatsächlich mit 10 % die zweithähäufige PK-Tumorart sind.*


Prof. Bonkhoff wird mehrmals bestätigt von unterschiedlichen anderen Wissenschaftler, welche in der Dissertationsarbeit angeführt sind. Da es mir nicht gelungen ist, die entsprechenden Stellen mundgerecht zu kopieren und zu verlinken, hier der Link komplett: http://www-brs.ub.ruhr-uni-bochum.de...iebke/diss.pdf

Die Fülle der Informationen sind sehr aufschlußreich, beantworten viele ihre gestellten Fragen.

Es sollte auch differenziert werden zwischen NET, kleinzellige TZ, Strahlenresistenz durch Chemo, Strahl und ADT, da nur NET in 10% der Fälle vorliegen soll.
Da ja unter Strahlenresistenz wohl alle diese TZ zu verstehen sind haben wir bei NET bisher noch keine befriedigenden Antworten finden können.

 Hans-J.

----------


## knut.krueger

> Bitte zeigen Sie mit diesen Beitrag!
> Ich verpasse seit mindestens 6 Jahre standardmässig 74 Gy allen meinen Patienten.


Ich hatte dies so in Erinnerung. Da ich über 15 Monate nicht im Forum gelesen habe, kann es auch sein, dass ich etwas verwechselt habe. Der Wert von 68 Gy ist aber nicht relevant für meine Fragestellung, die ich nachstehend noch einmal detaillierter wiederhole
1. Auf welcher Erkenntnis bzw. randomisierten Studien fußt der von Ihnen verwendete Wert von 74 Gy?
2. Erfolgt die Bestrahlung mit 3D oder IMRT?
3. Sollten beide Varianten zum Einsatz kommen, was sind dann die jeweiligen Einsatzkriterien?
Gruß Knut.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

1. 74 Gy ist der Kompromiss zwischen der Erkenntnis, dass 70 Gy nicht immer ausreichen und 80 Gy zu toxisch sein können.
Es gibt eine sehr gute prospektive Studien (Münchner-Wien-Studie) zur Dosiseskalation, die gezeigt hat, dass 74 Gy nur wenig toxischer als 70 Gy sind.

2. Standard ist 3D unter Anwendung von IGRT. 
IMRT nur als Ausnahme, wenn alle pelvinen Lymphabflusswege bestrahlt werden müssen, was selten der Fall ist.

----------


## Samy

> @Samy,
>  ...
> Prof. Bonkhoff wird mehrmals bestätigt von unterschiedlichen anderen Wissenschaftler, welche in der Dissertationsarbeit angeführt sind. Da es mir nicht gelungen ist, die entsprechenden Stellen mundgerecht zu kopieren und zu verlinken, hier der Link komplett: http://www-brs.ub.ruhr-uni-bochum.de...iebke/diss.pdf


 *
@Hans-J.*
Sie berufen sich hier auf eine Dissertation. Würde ich eine These aufstellen, die sonst in der wissenschaftlichen Literatur selten vertreten wird, so wette ich, dass ich in der Fülle der Publikationen bei einigen zum Beleg zitiert werde. Daniel hat sich einmal die Mühe gemacht, die Zitierbarkeit einer Arbeit, die in diesem Forum sehr hochgeschätzt wird, zu recherchieren. Es wäre sachdienlich, wenn Sie darüber entsprchende Recherchen auf der Grundlage der Pubmed aufstellen. 

Übrigens bei der von mir zitierten Aussage spricht Prof. Bonkhof undifferenziert von NET. Dort ist (wie in seinem Gutachten in meinem Fall) keine Rede von klein- oder großzelligem NET. Ich wäre Ihnen ferner dankbar, wenn Sie anhand Ihrer umfangreichen Kenntnissen mitteilen, wie hoch statistisch die ernst zu nehmenden kleinzelligen NET sind. Meiner Kenntnisse nach liegen sie in einem einstelligen Promillbereich (so auch Daniel, der von 0,5 Prozent spricht). D.h., würde man insgesamt 1000 passiven und aktiven Forumteilnehmer zu Grunde legen, dann wären die Anzahl der Betroffenen in diesem Forum mit kleinzelligen NET an den Fingern abzählbar. Nimmt man aber Prof. Bonkhoff beim Wort, so wird er statistisch bei jedem 10. Gutachten ein NET atesttieren. Mir ist in nur eine Person bekannt, die nach postmortalem Gutachten Prof. Bonkhoff an einen sehr seltenen kleinzelligen NET gestorben ist (s. Bonkhoffs Brief an Dr. Strum über den Tod Will de Jong).

*PS:* Ich sitze Sie entgegen den Forumsgepflogenheiten, weil Sie mich ebenfalls mit Sie angeredet haben. Ich bitte ferner um Nachsicht für meine stilistischen und grammatikalischen Fehler. Als Ausländer kenne ich häufig nicht die entsprechenden Artikel. Ob es die, das oder der Tumor heißt, muss ich oft nachschlagen. Dazu fehlt es mir aber oft die Zeit. Samy

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Samy,




> Sie beziehen sich hier auf eine Dissertation. Würde ich eine These aufstellen, die sonst in der wissenschaftlichen Literatur selten vertreten wird, so wette ich, dass ich in der Fülle der Publikationen bei einigen zum Beleg zitiert werde. Daniel hat einmal sich die Mühe gemacht, über die Zitierbarkeit einer Arbeit, die in diesem Forum sehr hochgeschätzt wird, zu recherchieren. Es wäre sachdienlich, wenn Sie darüber entsprchend Recherche auf der Grundlage der Pubmed aufstellen.


Ich glaube nicht, dass ich auf dieser Basis mich auf Nebenschauplätze placieren lasse und mich dann mit derart unsachlichen Wortfetzen mit Ihnen in eine weitere Diskussion einlasse. Es war ein Versuch wert, der sich als Trugschluß erwies. 

Das ist das Thema:



> Da wir uns hier ernsthaft mit dem Sachthema von @RuStr "Strahlenresistenz und Strahlensensibilisierung auseinandersetzen" wären sachdienliche Beiträge sehr willkommen, nicht zu akzeptieren sind jedoch Beiträge die nicht zum Sachthema gehören.


Hans-J.

----------


## knut.krueger

> 74 Gy ist der Kompromiss zwischen der Erkenntnis, dass 70 Gy nicht immer ausreichen und 80 Gy zu toxisch sein können.
> Es gibt eine sehr gute prospektive Studien (Münchner-Wien-Studie) zur Dosiseskalation, die gezeigt hat, dass 74 Gy nur wenig toxischer als 70 Gy sind.


Ich habe eine Nachfrage, ob diese Studie alleine die Entscheidungsgrundlage für die Wahl von 74 Gy war. Gibt es keine randomisierten Studien für den Nachweis eines verbesserten Gesamtüberlebens oder Senkung des Rezidivrisikos bei der Strahlendosis von 74 Gy?
Gruß Knut

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Hier verlassen Sie den bisher sehr sachlich geführten Thread durch völlig aus der Luft gegriffene Behauptungen. Es mag ja sein, dass Sie das so sehen, aber es ist keinesfalls belegt!


Zeigen Sie mir eine prospektive, randomisierte Studie, die einen Überlebensvortiel durch die Dosiseskalation Richtung 80 Gy zeigt.




> Die u.a. von mir eingebrachten Studien haben das krankheitsspezifische Überleben überhaupt nicht untersucht, da kann man doch nicht von "...nicht belegt..." reden!?


Die 3 randomisierten Studien, die ich zitiert habe, haben sehr wohl das krankheitsfreie Überleben untersucht.
Die darüber hinaus von Ihnen erwähnten Studien waren retrospektive Auswertungen, nicht randomisiert.




> Seit Einführung des PSA Wertes werden Therapieprotokolle durch einen zumindest 30%iger Abfall des PSA Wertes bemessen. Ist das Ihrer Meinung nach alles Humbug? Dann könnten wir die PSA Messungen ja einstellen!


Nur in der palliativen Situation. Ein völlig anderer Kontext.




> Sind hier erste Rückzugsgefechte erkennbar?


 Keinesfalls. Aber vielleicht ist es wirklich so, eines Tages.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Ich habe eine Nachfrage, ob diese Studie alleine die Entscheidungsgrundlage für die Wahl von 74 Gy war. Gibt es keine randomisierten Studien für den Nachweis eines verbesserten Gesamtüberlebens oder Senkung des Rezidivrisikos bei der Strahlendosis von 74 Gy?


 Doch, es gibt eine.
http://www.thelancet.com/journals/la...143-2/abstract
Kein Überlebensvorteil, nur Senkung des Rezidivrisikos.

Allerdings war die Spättoxizität akzeptabel.

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo, alle Miteinander,




> Keinesfalls. Aber vielleicht ist es wirklich so, eines Tages.


Dann wollen wir alle hoffen, dass eines Tages eine lange Distanz auf der Zeitachse hat.

Bisher sind doch nahezu alle Threadteilnehmer sowohl in der Wortwahl als auch im Ausdruck moderat geblieben. Die gelegentlichen etwas scharfen Hinterfragungen sind doch nur einer gewissen Neugier und auch Bestätigung geschuldet, wenn Sie dabei besseres und aktuelles Zahlenmaterial haben. Letztlich verdanken wir es doch nur - Knut, LowRoad u.a. - das Sie es herausrücken.

Es liegt doch in der Natur der Sache, dass nur die Anforderungen die Qualität der Aussage bestimmen. 

Nun zur Sache, wobei wir uns ja z.Z. nur auf Strahlenresistenz beziehen und @RuStra - als Initiator - sich Gedanken machen könnte - ob es sinnvoll wäre - für Strahlensensibilisierung einen neuen Thread aufzumachen.

Es gibt also bei Strahlenresistenz - ausgelöst durch noch zu benennende oder zu vermutende Auslösefaktoren - 

----die Erhöhung der Strahlendosis
----die Dosiseskalation einschl. Bost
----unterschiedliche Bestrahlungsformen

die Rezidivfreiheit für eine bestimmte Zeitspanne - aufgrund von Studien - nachweisbar sind.




> Kein Überlebensvorteil, nur Senkung des Rezidivrisikos.





> 1. 74 Gy ist der Kompromiss zwischen der Erkenntnis, dass 70 Gy nicht immer ausreichen und 80 Gy zu toxisch sein können.
> Es gibt eine sehr gute prospektive Studien (Münchner-Wien-Studie) zur Dosiseskalation, die gezeigt hat, dass 74 Gy nur wenig toxischer als 70 Gy sind


Nun scheint es bei der Protonenbestrahlung wohl so zu sein, dass man offensichtlich höher ran geht.



> *Höchste Rezidivfreiheit durch Protonenbestrahlung mit 82 Gy in Loma Linda bei niedrigsten Nebenwirkungen.*


Hierzu liegen von Knut keine Studien vor.

Ich bitte um Korrektur, wenn meine Zusammenfassung eine Lücke oder ein Fehlen hat.

Hans-J.

----------


## LowRoad

> Zeigen Sie mir eine prospektive, randomisierte Studie, die einen Überlebensvortiel durch die Dosiseskalation Richtung 80 Gy zeigt...


Moment mal, ich möchte erst mal Beweise für die Behauptung:




> ...Es gibt keine randomisierte klinische Studie, die jemals gezeigt hat, dass 80 Gy mit IMRT weniger Rezidive als 74 Gy mit 3D produziert...


Wo sind die Studien, die dies - auf lange Sicht - belegen?




> ...Die darüber hinaus von Ihnen erwähnten Studien waren retrospektive Auswertungen, nicht randomisiert...


*Doch:* MRC-RT01, RTOG-0126, GETUG, Mount Vernon, UK (1997-2005), Dutch CKVO96-10, PROG 95-09, MD Anderson (1993-1998) alles randomisierte Studien!

Beispielsweise:
Dose-response in radiotherapy for localized prostate cancer: results of the Dutch multicenter randomized phase III trial comparing 68Gy of radiotherapy with 78Gy.
*RESULTS:* Median follow-up time was 51 months...freedom from failure (FFF) was significantly better in the 78-Gy arm compared with the 68-Gy arm (5-year FFF rate, 64% v 54%, respectively), No significant differences in freedom from clinical failure (FFCF) or overall survival (OS) were seen between the treatment arms, ... There was no difference in late genitourinary toxicity ... grade 2 or more and a slightly higher nonsignificant incidence of late gastrointestinal toxicity of grade 2 or more.

Nun könnte man sich natürlich wieder mal _"...No significant differences in...overall survival..."_ halten und meinen, damit wäre bewiesen, dass das nichts bringt. Unseriös, denn nach 51 Monaten, das sind ja gerade mal 4 Jahre, ist da noch nichts zu erwarten! Das wird sich im Laufe der Zeit mit Sicherheit ändern und die FFF oder BCR wird den Patienten in eine Folgetherapie leiten, was selbst für das IQWiG als Indiz ausreichend wäre! Also das wäre KEIN BEWEIS, sonder bedeutet nur, dass man es (noch) nicht ermitteln kann.

*Interessant auch:* "...There was no difference in late genitourinary toxicity..." wurde bisher bestritten.

----------


## silver dollar

nun führst Du Dich aber selbst ad absurdum



> Nun könnte man sich natürlich wieder mal _"...No significant differences in...overall survival..."_ halten und meinen, damit wäre bewiesen, dass das nichts bringt. Unseriös, denn nach 51 Monaten, das sind ja gerade mal 4 Jahre, ist da noch nichts zu erwarten! Das wird sich im Laufe der Zeit mit Sicherheit ändern und die FFF oder BCR wird den Patienten in eine Folgetherapie leiten, was selbst für das IQWiG als Indiz ausreichend wäre! Also das wäre KEIN BEWEIS, sonder bedeutet nur, dass man es (noch) nicht ermitteln kann.


Vergleich 68 Gy versus 78 Gy thread ging Eskalation nach 80 Gy und dann noch eine Phase III besser zu kommentieren und verstehen zu wollen als die Leiter die das Projekt summieren
tz tz Thema verfehlt

----------


## LowRoad

> ...tz tz Thema verfehlt


aha, danke für diese wertvolle Info!

Ich dachte es geht um _"...3 Studien zur Dosiseskalation in Richtung 80 Gy...Alle diese Studien haben keinen Überlebensvorteil gezeigt..."_ Ich versuch's noch mal anders rum. Nach 5 Jahren sind keine signifikanten Unterschiede im krankheitsspezifischem Überleben zu erwarten, egal ob mal 78Gy oder 68Gy nimmt! Das hat die Studie gezeigt und dem habe *ich nicht widersprochen*. Diesen Sachverhalt in die Zukunft zu projezieren, das gibt die Studie nicht her! Würde man statt 4 oder 5 Jahre Nachbeobachtungszeit 15 Jahre nehmen, dann wäre das ganz anders. Verständlich?

Aber ich habe natürlich noch mehr, bitte sehr:

Pollack A. & Kollegen, MD Anderson Cancer Center 2010, Randomized, median *follow-up of 9 years*.
CONCLUSIONS: Moderate dose escalation (78Gy vs. 70Gy) decreases biochemical and clinical failure *as well as prostate cancer death in patients with pretreatment PSA >10 ng/mL or high-risk disease.*

Alles klar?

----------


## silver dollar

> aha, danke für diese wertvolle Info!


gerne



> Ich dachte es geht um _"...3 Studien zur Dosiseskalation in Richtung 80 Gy...Alle diese Studien haben keinen Überlebensvorteil gezeigt..."_ Ich versuch's noch mal anders rum. Nach 5 Jahren sind keine signifikanten Unterschiede im krankheitsspezifischem Überleben zu erwarten, egal ob mal 78Gy oder 68Gy nimmt! Das hat die Studie gezeigt und dem habe *ich nicht widersprochen*. Diesen Sachverhalt in die Zukunft zu projezieren, das gibt die Studie nicht her! Würde man statt 4 oder 5 Jahre Nachbeobachtungszeit 15 Jahre nehmen, dann wäre das ganz anders. Verständlich?


nein, Du dachtest maybe aber Du schriebst



> Nun könnte man sich natürlich wieder mal _"...No significant differences in...overall survival..."_ halten und meinen, damit wäre bewiesen, dass das nichts bringt. Unseriös, denn nach 51 Monaten, das sind ja gerade mal 4 Jahre, ist da noch nichts zu erwarten! Das wird sich im Laufe der Zeit mit Sicherheit ändern und die FFF oder BCR wird den Patienten in eine Folgetherapie leiten, was selbst für das IQWiG als Indiz ausreichend wäre! Also das wäre KEIN BEWEIS, sonder bedeutet nur, dass man es (noch) nicht ermitteln kann.


nicht ganz kongruent



> Aber ich habe natürlich noch mehr, bitte sehr:
> 
> Pollack A. & Kollegen, MD Anderson Cancer Center 2010, Randomized, median *follow-up of 9 years*.
> CONCLUSIONS: Moderate dose escalation (78Gy vs. 70Gy) decreases biochemical and clinical failure *as well as prostate cancer death in patients with pretreatment PSA >10 ng/mL or high-risk disease.*
> 
> Alles klar?


nein geht zwar näher an das Thema nur wie willst Du die Ursprungsthematik mit Einschränkungen wie >10 ng/ml oder high risk desease definieren

ich verstehe Deine Mühe nur zu dem Thema liegt m.E. keine voll abdeckende Studie vor

----------


## RuStra

Auf der Seite der Deutschen Krebshilfe kann man dieses nachlesen - wie es geht, dass Tumorzellen 


> immun gegen die Strahlen


 werden.

Nun schiesst die Krebshilfe 325.000 Euronen in das Projekt der Uni Heidelberg, herauszufinden, wie man diese spezifische Abwehr der Tumorzellen gg. Bestrahlung überwinden kann.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Lieber Lowroad, ich verstehe Sie wirklich nicht...




> Es gibt keine randomisierte klinische Studie, die jemals gezeigt hat,  dass 80 Gy mit IMRT weniger Rezidive als 74 Gy mit 3D produziert


Es gibt keine Studie!
Die randomisierten Studien zum Vergleich 80 Gy vs. niedriger Strahlendosen haben alle 80 Gy mit niedrigeren Dosen als 74 Gy verglichen (meistens 68-70 Gy).





> *Doch:* MRC-RT01, RTOG-0126, GETUG, Mount Vernon, UK (1997-2005),  Dutch CKVO96-10, PROG 95-09, MD Anderson (1993-1998) alles randomisierte  Studien!


1. Die Hälfte dieser Studien ist nicht abgeschlossen und nicht publiziert.
2. Die andere Hälfte hatte ich bereits im Beitrag #34 etwähnt.
Sie haben erst danach mit Beitrag #36 darauf geantwortet und zusätzliche retrospektive Studien gezeigt...





> *Interessant auch:* "...There was no difference in late genitourinary toxicity..." wurde bisher bestritten.


Ich habe auch nicht über "late genitourinary toxicity" sondern über gastrointestinale Toxizität berichtet!

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Würde man statt 4 oder 5 Jahre Nachbeobachtungszeit 15 Jahre nehmen, dann wäre das ganz anders.


Das ist eine VERMUTUNG.
Wenn man wissenschaftlich arbeiten möchte, muss man diese 15 Jahren abwarten und erst dann wieder die Studie auswerten.
Jetzt schon das Ergebnis der Studie 10 Jahre später vorauszusagen ist unseriös.
Dann brauchen wir gar keine Studien zu machen. Jeder von uns stellt eine These aus und vermutet mal ihre Aussage.

Der andere relevante Punkt ist, inwiefern ein Überlebensvorteil nach 15 Jahren noch interessant/relevant ist.
Sie verpassen heute einem 70-Jährigen 80 Gy vermutend, dass er deswegen höhere Chancen hat, 15 Jahre später noch zu leben als mit 74 Gy: Wie wichtig ist das für den "normalen" 70-Jährigen?
Nach der Sterbetafel Deutschlands
http://www.destatis.de/jetspeed/port...perty=file.xls
ist es so, dass ein 70-Jähriger im Schnitt 13 Jahre noch zu leben hat.
Also ist es für mehr als die Häfte aller 70-Jähriger egal ob sie wegen der 80 Gy das Alter von 85 erreichen, die sind nämlich vorher schon tot (auch aufgrund anderer Ursachen).

----------


## knut.krueger

> Doch, es gibt eine.
> http://www.thelancet.com/journals/la...143-2/abstract
> Kein Überlebensvorteil, nur Senkung des Rezidivrisikos.


Es trifft zwar bei dieser Studie zu, dass die hohe Strahlendosis 74 Gy aber die Vergleichsdosis nur 64 Gy war (Diskussionsausgangsbasis war 70 Gy). Damit ist die Senkung des Rezidivrisikos nur bedingt bewertbar während die Nebenwirkungstoxizität natürlich als absolute Größe voll beurteilbar ist.
Zur Begründung der 3D mit 74 Gy verwenden Sie auch Begriffe wie Kompromiss und Erkenntnis also weit weg von Evidenz. Die insgesamt vorgestellte Datenbasis für die von Ihnen favorisierte 3D mit 74 Gy, um es einmal salopp zu sagen, Haut einem auch nicht vom Hocker und rechtfertigt nicht das rigide Niederbügeln der neuen Verfahren wie IMRT, Protonentherapie, HDR (Bernhard A) wegen fehlender Evidenz aufgrund fehlender randomisierter Studien.
Wie Sie weiter ausgeführt haben, ist mit neuen randomisierten Studien auf dem Gebiet der Strahlentherapie für das PCa kaum zu rechnen. Wir alle wollen den Fortschritt, und deshalb sollten die Diskussionen weniger fundamentalistisch geführt werden, und Begriffe wie Kompromiss und Erkenntnis auch benutzt werden dürfen bzw. auch beachtet werden. Herr Zelefsky zeigt _hier_ eine mögliche Vorgehensweise, vielleicht einen Ausweg aus dem bestehenden Dilemma.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Die zitierte Studie von Zelefsky ist mir auch bekannt.
Jedoch ist das Follow Up lediglich bei 24 Monaten. Da kann man noch recht wenig über Nebenwirkungsraten sagen.

Ich stimme Ihnen jedoch zu. Wir sollen weniger dogmatisch sein.
Allerdings darf man auch die Qualität der Bestrahlung nicht vergessen.

In einem grossen Kongress vor ein paar Jahren, hat ein Kollegen Daten aus seiner Klinik zur IMRT bei ProstataCa mit 80 Gy dargestellt. Die Toxizitätsdaten waren sehr gut, wenig Spätnebenwirkungen.
Ich war positiv überrascht, dass jemand aus einer relativ kleinen Klinik so hoch mit der Dosis geht und die Daten so schön sammelt und auswertet.
Dann kamen jedoch die Fragen aus dem Publikum:

F: Was haben Sie als Zielvolumen definiert?
(Zielvolumen ist in der Strahlentherapie der Tumor + ein Sicherheitssaum der wegen der Lagerungsungenauigkeit und Organbewegung mitkalkuliert werden muss)
A: Die Prostata
F: Die Prostata alleine?
A: Ja und teilweise die Samenblasen, je nach Tumorstadium dazu.
F: Und was für einen Sicherheitssaum haben Sie genommen?
A: Gar keinen!
F: Gar keinen? Und wie haben Sie Ihre Patienten gelagert?
A: Mit Hautmarkierungen
F: Haben Sie auch IGRT angewendet? Gold Seeds? Rektumballon?
A: Nein.

Danach herrschte eine wunderbare Ruhe im Publikum.
Der nette Herr hatte die Dosis in der Tat erhöht, aber gleichzeitig das Zielvolumen drastisch vermindert. Kontrolliert, ob er täglich getroffen hat, hat er nicht.

Also, man muss schon vorsichtig sein, was man da liest und hört und bei den U.S. Kollegen ist schon mal aufgefallen, dass sie mit der Dosis manchmal anders als die Europäer umgehen. Sie definieren auch die 80 Gy nicht als 100% sondern oft als 95%, haben also eine Unterdosierung um ein paar Gray.
Darüber hinaus wird in den USA standardmässig mit 1,8 Gy meistens bestrahlt.
Ich habe schon mal hier die Gleichungen zur BED-Berechnung aufgestellt und gezeigt, dass je nach angewendet alpha/beta-Wert für PC-Zellen, eine Bestrahlung mit 1,8 Gy bis 78 Gy die gleiche BED wie eine Bestrahlung mit 2 Gy bis 74 Gy bedeutet.

Soviel dazu.

----------


## hartmuth

Ich habe mal recherchiert, bin fündig geworden und muß meine Sichtweise zum Thema Strahlenresistenz von NE-Zellen revidieren. Eine beliebige Zitatauswahl:



> Obwohl die Strahlentherapie per se selten eine Therapieoption in neuroendokrinen gastroenteropankreatischen Tumoren darstellt, kann in Einzelfällen bei lokaler ansonsten nicht zu therapierbaren Tumorausbreitung bei Pankeastumoren zur Tumorreduktion eine Bestrahlungstherapie erwogen werden (unpublizierte Beobachtungen). (Untersuchungen zur Chemo- und Radiosensitivität und deren Auswirkungen auf Zellzyklus, Apoptoseinduktion und Genexpression in neuroendokrinen Pankreastumorzellen, Forschungsarbeit an der Universität Marburg)





> Bei alleiniger Radiatio ist eine Adenokarzinom-Histologie aufgrund der Strahlenresistenz als prognostisch ungünstiger zu bewerten. Unabhängig von der Art der Primärtherapie, dem Lymphknotenstatus, der Tumorgröße und dem Tumorstadium weisen alle neuroendokrin entdifferenzierten Karzinome eine ungünstige Prognose auf. Dies gilt auch für Tumore, die nur eine fokale neuroendokrine Komponente aufweisen. (aus: Diagnostik und Therapie des Zervixkarzinoms, Deutsche Gesellschaft für Gynäkologie und Geburtshilfe e.V.)





> Wir benutzen die gastroenteropankreatischen neuroendokrinen Zelllinien BON, QGP-1 und MIP101 und prüfen die funktionelle Bedeutung von Surivivin für Apoptose, Zellzyklus- und Wachstumsregulation sowie für die Chemo- und Strahlenresistenz von Tumoren. (aus: Charite, Berlin Immunology Day 2010, AG-Berichte)





> Da Surivivin für die Chemo- und Strahlenresistenz von Tumoren verantwortlich sein soll, planen wir auch Kombinationsversuche mit siRNA-surivivin und etablierten Chemotherapeutika bei den GEP-NET Zelllinien. (aus: Charite RCIS Syposium 2007, Berichte)





> Bereits heute wird die Somatostatin-Rezeptor-gerichtete Radiopeptidtherapie neuroendokriner Tumoren zur effektiven Therapie dieser relativ strahlenresistenten, soliden Tumoren genutzt. ( aus: Forschungsarbeit an der Universität Marburg)





> In prostatic adenocarcinoma, the proliferation compartment is composed of modulated exocrine cell types while fully differentiated NE tumor cells remain in a quiescent state. It is likely that nonproliferating NE cells are more resistant to chemotherapies and radiation therapy than cycling exocrine cells. (aus: Indian Journal of Urology, 2010, M. Tarján, Prognostic significance of focal neuroendocrine differentiation in prostate cancer: Cases with autopsy-verified cause of death)


Nach dem Gelesenen muß ich annehmen: Neuroendokrine Tumore (NET) sind überwiegend strahlenresistent. Dies scheint Stand der Wissenschaft. Häufig nicht explizit angesprochen, ist doch auffällig, wenn Bestrahlung als Therapievariante bei NETs gar nicht erwähnt wird, wie z.B. auch in der Broschüre zu den GEP-Tumoren. 

Wie wir in obigen Zitaten ersehen können, ist die Wissenschaft teilweise schon viel weiter. Die Forschung und Versuche gehen dahin, strahlenresistente Zellen wie z.B. die von NET durch Chemotherapeutika oder andere Maßnahmen so beeinflussen, dass sie wieder strahlensensibel werden. Rudolf hatte dies bereits berichtet. Und doch gibt es noch genug offene Fragen.

Ich war auf dem Holzweg, als ich Daniel Schmidts lapidarer Aussage, NET seien sehr wohl strahlensensitiv und durch Bestrahlung heilbar, Glauben schenkte. Auch von Samy ließ ich mich in die Irre führen, bis ich merkte, dass er operiert wurde und sein Fall als Beweis die Behauptung des Strahlentherapeuten gar nicht taugte.

In seinem einleitenden Beitrag hatte Rudolf gehofft:



> Da wir zum Glück einen Strahlentherapeuten im Forum haben, dürfte die Aufklärung dieses Themas eigentlich relativ leicht möglich sein.


Leider ist dem nicht so. Mit der NE-Problematik konfrontiert, bekommen wir zu hören: 



> Mir persönlich ist diese Information neu. Sie kommt auch von einem Pathologen. Persönlich kenne ich viele Patienten mit neuroendokrinen Tumoren, die von Strahlentherapie profitiert haben / geheilt wurden.


Der Strahlentherapeut zeigt sich uninformiert, was nicht schlimm ist und keineswegs als Schelte gedacht ist, denn  wie ihm Bonkhoff erklären würde:



> Dieser Befund entgeht der pathologischen und klinischen Routinediagnostik. Die NE-Tumorzellen sind im Tumorgewebe erst mit CGA nachweisbar. Sie prodizieren kein PSA und werden durch die klinische PSA-Diagnostik nicht erkannt.


Daniel Schmidt ist hier mit seiner Unwissenheit auch nicht allein, wie man dem Journal Onkologie vom 30.9.2010 entnehmen konnte: 



> Oft fehldiagnostiziert, jahrelang unentdeckt und erst im fortgeschrittenen Stadium festgestellt  Neuroendokrine Tumoren (NET) sind eine Herausforderung für Ärzte und Patienten. Um mehr Bewusstsein für NET zu schaffen und Ärzte, Patienten sowie die Öffentlichkeit über diese noch relativ unbekannte Tumorentität aufzuklären, wurde der jährliche Weltweite Neuroendokrine Tumortag ins Leben gerufen.


Offensichtlich auf bloßen Glauben und Vertrauen des Lesers bauend behauptet er dennoch unbeeindruckt, _neuroendokrine Tumoren lassen sich prinzipiell mit Strahlentherapie behandeln_. Einen Beweis blieb er bislang schuldig. Mich macht das ärgerlich, denn mir reicht Glaube und Vertrauen nicht. 
Zum Glück erweist er sich in vielen anderen Fragen sehr aussagestark.

Gruß Hartmut

PS: Ich war zugegebenermaßen ein bißchen provokant und giftig, aber das mußte sein. Sorry. Ich hoffe, so kann ich eine Klärung herauskitzeln.

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo alle Miteinander,

da eine Atempause eingetreten ist, wurde für "Strahlenresistenz" durch die lebhafte Diskussion ein Teilergebis sichtbar geworden. 
Für diese Spezies von Tumorzellen ist dann festzustellen, dass die "derzeitig" gemachten Aussagen durch randomisierte Studien nachgewiesen können.

Festzustellen ist dann weiterhin, dass bei höheren Dosierungen zwar auf puplizierte Beobachtungen und Erfahrungen zurückgegriffen, aber nicht durch beendete Studien.
Hierzu haben besonders Knut Krüger, LowRoad, Daniel Schmidt u.a. sehr lebhaft beigetragen. Dazu möchte ich "Danke" sagen.

Damit kann man doch festhalten, dass der mündige Betroffene nun weiß, bis wo strahlenresistente TZ mit einem Maximum an Strahlendosis und minimum an Toxität und einer hohen Wahrscheinlichkeit einer Rezidivfreiheit zu rechnen hat.

Es liegt an ihm, sich umfassend zu informieren um die bestmögliche Bestrahlungsart zu wählen, damit das Bestrahlungsfeld hoch im Focus und das umliegende Gewebe/Organe bestmöglichst geschützt werden. Dabei spielt der Sicherheitssaum sicherlich eine große Rolle. Spätestens jetzt kommen dann die Vorteile neuerer Bestrahlungsarten voll zur Geltung.




> Es gibt also bei Strahlenresistenz - ausgelöst durch noch zu benennende oder zu vermutende Auslösefaktoren - 
> 
> ----die Erhöhung der Strahlendosis
> ----die Dosiseskalation einschl. Bost
> ----unterschiedliche Bestrahlungsformen/arten


Da nach dem derzeitigen Behandlungsstandard keine Unterscheidungen innerhalb der Strahlenresistenz vorgenommen wird, ist die Wissenschaft in Forschung&Lehre schon weiter und forscht und unterscheidet innerhalb der Strahlenresistenz nicht nur in like and unlike - sondern auch in Neuroendokrin, Resistenzien durch ADT, Chemo und arbeitet daran, den Prozeß zur Strahlenresistenz aufzuhalten und umzukehren.

Dieses Thema ist wirklich spannend, wobei @Hartmuth schon mitten im Thema ist.

Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Ein grundsätzliches Problem ist was man unter "neuroendokrine Tumoren" versteht.
Es gibt langsam wachsende neuroendokrine Tumoren (oft aus dem Magen-Darm-Bereich). Diese metastasieren gerne in der Leber, wachsen aber extrem langsam, so dass Patienten mit Metastasen sogar Jahrzehnte leben können. Aufgrund dieses sehr langsamen Wachstums sind diese Tumoren mit den üblichen Dosen von Bestrahlung, die man im Bauchbereich geben kann, schlecht zu kontrollieren. Solche Tumoren gibt es in der Prostata extremst selten.
Es gibt aber auch die häufigeren, schnell wachsenden neuroendokrinen Tumoren. Dazu zählen z.B. das Merkelzellkarzinom oder das kleinzellige Bronchialkarzinom. Solche schnell wachsende neuroendokrine Tumoren gibt's auch in der Prostata ab und zu. Diese Tumoren sind strahensensibel und mit den üblichen Dosen an Bestrahlung gut zu heilen. Als Beispiel: Radiochemiotherapie bei kleinzelligen Bronchialkarzinomen mit 45 Gy führt zu sehr guter lokaler Kontrolle.
Das Problem bei den schnell wachsenden neuroendokrinen Tumoren ist, dass diese gerne metastasieren und daher schnell zum Tode führen können. Deswegen leben z.B. mit kleinzelligen Bronchialkarzinomen und Metastasen ausserhalb des Brustkorbes im Schnitt weniger als 1 Jahr.

Alles klar?

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo,

uns interessieren - hier im Forum - sehr die NET beim Prostatakrebs, wobei es natürlich auch NET in anderen Bereichen gibt, die sie prima angeführt und die unterschiedliche Bestrahlungsdosen dargelegt haben. Auch als - ganz grob - like/unlike definiert.




> Solche Tumoren gibt es in der Prostata extremst selten.


Ja, die 10% / 1% Anteile sind ja nun bekannt im Anfangsstaging.

Aber was ist mit den noch zu definierenden NET beim PCa verursacht durch ADT, Chemo. Es ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen, dass ein Dedifferezierungsprozeß durch ADT und Chemo stattfindet nach NET. 

Das Beispiel Wil de Jongh ist hinreichend bekannt. Haben denn Untersuchungen stattgefunden, diese unbekannte Dediffernzierungsgröße nach NET statistisch zu erfassen? 
Wenn nicht, ist eine nicht unerhebliche Anzahl in einer Grauzone unter dem allgemeinen Begriff "Strahlenresistent" angesiedelt, die Gefahr laufen, schnell einem Rezidiv zu erliegen.

Vielleicht ist nachfolgender Beitrag zu allen NET's ein Ansatz:

02. Dezember  2010   *Krebs: Radioaktive Trojaner zerstören aggressive Tumore ( Neuroendokrine Tumoren )*
** Eine vergleichsweise neue Methode der Krebsbekämpfung ist augenscheinlich erfolgreicher als gedacht: Einer aktuellen Studie zufolge lassen sich mit radioaktiven trojanischen Pferden auch relativ rasch wachsende Tumore zerstören. Das zeigen Mediziner der Universität Bonn in einer Publikation, die in Kürze im European Journal of Nuclear Medicine and Molecular Imaging erscheint. Die Ergebnisse sind bereits online abrufbar (doi: 10.1007/s00259-010-1610-2). Die so genannte Peptidrezeptor-Radionuklid-Therapie eignen sich allerdings nur im Kampf gegen bestimmte Krebsarten, betonen die Ärzte.
Für die Studie werteten die Ärzte Resultate von insgesamt 81 Patienten mit einem so genannten neuroendokrinen Tumor aus. Seit einigen Jahren gibt es gegen diesen Typ von Karzinomen eine gut verträgliche Behandlungsoption, die Peptidrezeptor-Radionuklid-Therapie (PRRT). Wir erzielen damit verblüffende Erfolge, erklärt der Bonner Nuklearmediziner Professor Dr. Hans-Jürgen Biersack; teilweise sogar in Fällen, die völlig aussichtslos erschienen.
Bislang behandelte man allerdings nur solche Patienten mit einer PRRT, die unter sehr langsam wachsenden neuroendokrinen Tumoren litten. Bei etwas aggressiveren Verläufen wurde dagegen häufig die Chemotherapie bevorzugt. Augenscheinlich zu unrecht, wie die aktuelle Studie nun zeigt: Wir haben die PRRT auch bei Betroffenen eingesetzt, deren Tumore eine höhere Teilungsaktivität zeigten, sagt der Bonner Oberarzt Dr. Samer Ezziddin. Die Erfolgsquote war mit der bei weniger aggressiven Tumortypen vergleichbar. Sie lag zudem deutlich höher als bei einer klassischen Chemotherapie.
PRRT funktioniert nur bei bestimmten Tumoren.
_Die PRRT funktioniert allerdings nur bei so genannten neuroendokrinen Tumoren._ Diese bilden auf ihrer Oberfläche massenhaft bestimmte Rezeptoren. Damit schnappen sie sich spezifische Eiweiße in ihrer Umgebung und schleusen sie in die Krebszellen.
Die Ärzte nutzen das aus, indem sie diese Eiweiße wie ein Trojanisches Pferd mit einem Lutetium-Isotop beladen. Das radioaktive Element gelangt so in die Krebszelle und zerstört diese von innen. Die von Lutetium-177 ausgehende Strahlung hat eine äußerst geringe Reichweite, betont Ezziddin, der die Methode in Bonn etabliert hat. Sie büßt schon nach einem Millimeter 90 Prozent ihrer Kraft ein. Wir können also sehr selektiv Tumorzellen zerstören, ohne das umgebende Gewebe zu schädigen.
Die Therapie umfasst vier Infusionen im Abstand von drei Monaten. Schon wenige Wochen nach dem ersten Durchlauf verbessert sich der Zustand der Betroffenen oft deutlich. Das kann soweit gehen, dass sich die Krankheitssymptome temporär komplett zurückbilden. Selbst Patienten im Endstadium sprechen mitunter so gut auf die Therapie an, dass sie noch einige Jahre leben. Zudem sind die Nebenwirkungen äußerst gering: Bei 40 Prozent aller Kranken verläuft die Behandlung komplett ohne jegliche Begleiterscheinungen wie Übelkeit oder Durchfall. Eine wirkliche Heilung ist allerdings nur in seltenen Fällen möglich.
Die Forscher planen nun eine größere Anschlussstudie. Darin wollen sie unter anderem untersuchen, welche Faktoren den Therapieerfolg beeinflussen. Außerdem wollen sie auch Patienten mit sehr seltenen hochaggressiven neuroendokrinen Tumoren behandeln. Schon jetzt zählt Bonn mit mehr als 250 behandelten Patienten zu den Zentren, die weltweit die meiste Erfahrung mit der Lutetium-PRRT haben.
Kontakt:
Dr. Samer Ezziddin
Leitender Oberarzt der Klinik für Nuklearmedizin, Universitätsklinikum Bonn
Telefon: 0228/287-19174 (Büro) oder -15181 (Sekretariat)
E-Mail: samer.ezziddin@

﻿ Anmerkung: Die angegebenen Telefonnummern wurden geändert.
 

Hans-J.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,
ich möchte mich entschuldigen, dass ich im laufenden Thread nicht geantwortet bzw. weiter aktiv war. Der Grund war nicht der Karneval/Fasching, sondern ich war so fasziniert/beschäftigt von/mit meiner neuen Kamera, Nikon D7000, dass ich die anderen Dinge vernachlässigt habe.



> Ich stimme Ihnen jedoch zu. Wir sollen weniger dogmatisch sein.


In Ihren nachfolgenden Ausführungen setzen Sie dies um, und ich meine, dass dieser Stil das Verständnis fördert, warum nicht Zahlen und modernste Technik alleine die Therapieergebnisse bestimmen. Mit der Anführung der Studie von Zelefsky hatte ich nicht so sehr das Ergebnis dieser Studie im Auge sondern mehr seine Aussage, dass aufgrund dieser Erkenntnisse nun IMRT an seinem Institut als Standard genommen wird, quasi als Anregung, wenn es keine neuen randomisierten Studien mehr gibt, dann statt dessen auf Untersuchungsergebnisse von Fachleuten, die als seriös eingeschätzt werden, stärker zurück zu greifen.

Ich möchte noch einen mir sehr wichtig erscheinenden Punkt ansprechen, und zwar Ihre Unterscheidung zwischen nur Rezidivfreiheit und noch nicht nachgewiesenem Überlebungsvorteil. Wie schon von mir ausgeführt, bin ich bisher davon ausgegangen, dass beides korreliert. Deshalb noch einmal meine Frage, Gibt es Erkenntnisse, dass die Rezidivfreiheit bei entsprechendem Patientenalter keinen Überlebensvorteil bringt?
Gruß Knut.

----------


## RuStra

Ich hatte vor ca. 3 Wochen auf Aussagen in dem Lehrbuch von Prof. Dr. Rolf Sauer hingewiesen:




> Was ich gelesen hatte, zeigt vielleicht die Dimension des Problems: Schon ein Strahlungs-Energie-Eintrag von unter 2 Gy ist in der Lage, eine sich teilende Zelle funktionsunfähig zu machen, für eine sich nicht teilende Zelle sind aber 100 Gy erforderlich.
> 
> Rolf Sauer, Strahlentherapie und Onkologie, S.116:


Parallel hatte ich dann eine mail an Prof. Sauer geschrieben und einleitend bemerkt:




> Beim PCa tritt nicht selten, besonders, wenn therapeutisch mit Androgenentzug gearbeitet wird, eine neuroendokrine Differenzierung  von Prostatakrebs-Zellen auf. Diese NE-Differenzierung kann sich wieder zurückbilden, wenn der Androgenentzug beendet wird. Das Gefährliche an diesen NE-Zellen ist, dass sie sich a) selbst nicht oder nur ganz selten teilen, aber b) Wachstumsfaktoren aussenden, die in der Umgebung für PCa-Wachstum sorgen. Wenn solcherart NE-PCa- 
> Zellen metastasieren (Leber), entwickeln sich PSA-freie PCa-Tumore, die schwer zu kontrollieren sind.
> 
> Auf Seite 116 Ihres Buches sprechen Sie davon, dass für nicht  proliferierende Zellen die lethale Strahlendosis im Allgemeinen 100 Gy beträgt, während proliferierende Zellen mit weniger als 2 Gy 
> funktionsunfähig gemacht werden können.


Die 3 Fragen, die ich abschliessend gestellt hatte, sind jetzt von Prof. Sauer beantwortet worden und ich habe die Erlaubnis, die Antwort hier ins Forum stellen zu dürfen.




> Könnte es sein, dass oft auch nach Radiatio der PCa weiterwächst, weil Krebszellen wie NE-Zellen von der üblicherweise applizierten Dosis nicht beseitigt werden? 
> 
> Ist Ihnen diese Art "Strahlenresistenz" beim PCa bekannt? 
> 
> Wissen Sie, ob auch für sich selten oder nie teilende Krebszellen eine "Strahlensensibilisierung" möglich ist?


Hier die Antwort von Prof. Dr. Rolf Sauer:




> 1.) Es ist anzunehmen, dass auch unter Hormoneinfluss (Entzug oder Addition) eine Re-Differenzierung von hormonabhängigen Karzinomzellen eintritt, die Zellen somit -strahlenbiologisch gesehen- in der weitgehend strahlenresistenten G0-Phase arettiert werden. Hypothese!
> Die Zellen ruhen also, ohne weiter zu proliferieren. Dass dadurch Strahlenresistenz eintritt, wird immer wieder behauptet, ist auch fürs Verständnis der Biologie ein gutes Hilfsmittel, aber keineswegs klinisch lückenlos bewiesen. Beispielsweise gibt es beim Brustkrebs klinisch (!) keine Hinweise darauf, dass Östrogenblockade Strahlenresistenz verursachen könnte. Dies wurde aber nur in klinischen Studien untersucht, wo sich bei einem großen, inhomogenen Patientengut ein solcher Effekt verstecken kann. Aber laborexperimentell ist dieser Effekt eindeutig.
> 
> 2.) Der Mechanismus der NE-PCa-Zellen ist mir selbst nicht geläufig, aber durchaus denkbar. Bei Experimental-Tumoren fand man laborexperimentell ja ganz grundsätzlich, dass Tumorzellen das 
> umgebende Gewebe (Environment) beinflussen und auch von diesem in ihrem Verhalten in gewissem Maße gesteuert werden.
> 
> 3.) Die "100 Gy" darf man für solcherart Prostatakarzinomzellen sicher als Letaldosis annehmen. In der Strahlentherapie sind wir deshalb ja inzwischen mit den neuen Verfahren auch schon bei 86-90 Gy angelangt, bei der Brachytherapie (Spickung)sicher bei > 100 Gy. Eben wegen der bekannten Vielseitigkeit / Inhomogenität der Zusammensetzung des Prostatakarzinoms. Alle Zellen wird man auch so nicht mit absoluter Sicherheit beseitigen können. Wir meinen, wenigstens bei 95% der 
> Fälle.


Grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## silver dollar

Moin zusammen,
ich bin zwar in einer Reihe von Punkten durchaus diskussionsbereit, nachstehende These ist aber leider jenseits von Evidenz



> Aber was ist mit den noch zu definierenden NET beim PCa verursacht durch ADT, Chemo. Es ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen, dass ein Dedifferezierungsprozeß durch ADT und Chemo stattfindet nach NET.


wenn hier ein Rede von einer evidenten Studie kommt dann waere uns sehr geholfen, bis dahin ist vorgenannte These einfach eine Behauptung und erschreckt schlimmstenfalls Betroffene

----------


## LowRoad

> ...Damit kann man doch festhalten, dass der mündige Betroffene nun weiß, bis wo strahlenresistente TZ mit einem Maximum an Strahlendosis und minimum an Toxität und einer hohen Wahrscheinlichkeit einer Rezidivfreiheit zu rechnen hat...


Wer nach Durchsicht der Studien meint eher zu höheren Dosen tendieren zu müssen, sollte sich vielleicht auch mal *Heidelberg* anschauen. Ich durfte gestern einem Vortrag von Prof. Herfarth lauschen, den ich mal direkt gefragt habe, wie sie *High-Risk Fälle* behandeln. Ich habe seine Antwort (extra nochmal nachgefragt) so verstanden: *34*2,25Gy IG-IMRT Technik*, was rechnerisch schon 76,5Gy macht. Durch den Hypofraktionierungs Effekt entspricht dies einer Dosis von etwa 82Gy bei 2Gy/fx bzw. 86Gy bei 1,8Gy/fx. Als Grundlage wurden natürlich auch die Studien von Zelefsky und Pollack präsentiert. Ich finde es nicht dogmatisch sein Handeln an Studien auszurichten. Danke Prof. Herfarth!

----------


## Hans-J.

Lieber guenther&fleißiges Forum,

wahrscheinlich hast du nach zurückblättern nachgelesen, dass wir den Bereich der - offenbar auch von dir geliebten Evidenz verlassen haben - und stillschweigend weitere Forschungs- und Erkenntnisse bei high-risk-Fälle und Dosiserhöhung diskutieren.

Es macht keinen Sinn mehr, mit dem Totschlagsargument "Evidenz" die allzu berechtigten Fragen der Betroffenen wegzuwischen. Im übrigen:

--als Evidenz kann man auch gesicherte Meinungen/Erfahrungen/Reviews unter Ermangelung von langjährigen Daten verstehen.

Aber, ich glaube, dass die Diskutanten kein Interesse daran haben, sich wieder zurück zu begeben. Alle NET's - oder auch strahlenresistente TZ - lassen sich nicht mehr durch mangelnde Evidenz wegdiskutieren. 
Auch nicht, wie die Spezies "strahlensensibel" geworden sind.

Akzeptiere es, du kannst mitmachen aber auch mitlesen, oder müssen wir mündige Betroffene zurückrudern???

Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------


## Samy

> uns interessieren - hier im Forum - sehr die NET beim Prostatakrebs ... "Solche Tumoren gibt es in der Prostata extremst selten."Ja, die 10% / 1% Anteile sind ja nun bekannt im Anfangsstaging.


*Ich darf nochmals in Erinnerung rufen, dass die "fragwürdige Frage"* ("fragwürdig" im Sinne der "Würdigkeit" der Fragestellung)*, ob die NET-Tumoren beim PK in 10 %* (wie Bonkhoff meint)* oder 0,5 % der Fällen* (wie Daniel statistisch anhand medizinischer Literatur festgestellt hat)* vorkommen, entscheidungserheblich ist:* 




> *@Hans-J*
> *Bevor die Frage zu klären, ob NE-Tumoren Hormon- und Strahlenresistent sind, ist die fragwürdige Frage zu stellen, ob die NE-Tumoren tatsächlich mit 10 % die zweithähäufige PK-Tumorart sind. Stellt sich aber statistisch fest, dass die kleinzellige NE-Tumor bei 5 Promil der Fälle vorkommen, dann ist davon auszugehen, dass 19 von 20 Patienten (darunter ich), bei denen Prof. Bonkhoff aufgrund seiner eigenen Forschungen eine NE-Tumor attestiert hat, zu Unrecht verunsichert werden, Hormon- und Strahlenresistent zu sein. Bei diesen 19 von 20 Patienten sind die Bestimmung der Marker CGA, CEA und NSE ebenfalls absurd.*
> *Die Frage, ob bei einem von diesen 20 Pklern tatsächlich ein NE-Tumor vorliegt ... , ist  statistisch im einstelligem Promill-Bereich. Jedenfalls ist es sträflich, diese Promill-Minderheit Hormon- und Strahlen-Resistenz zu bescheinigen, ohne dass diese Behauptung durch evidenzbasierte Studien belegt sind.*


* Entscheidungserheblich ist** die von mir aufgeworfene "fragwürdige Frage", weil es darum geht, ob 100 oder nur 5 von 1000 Pkler* in diesem Forum* tatasächlich ein NET haben. Es geht ferner darum, ob die Diskussion in diesem Tread quantitativ von Relevanz ist - geschweige denn von* * den* *hier qualitativ spekulativ geführten Thesen. 
* 
*Obwohl ich mich* - zugegeben anders als Knut -* zur Sache ("Strahlenresistenz und Strahlensensibilisierung") geäußert habe, hält Hans-J meine Beiträge als nicht sachdienlich und kommentiet sie wie folgt:
* 



> Hallo Samy,
> Ich glaube nicht, dass ich auf dieser Basis mich auf Nebenschauplätze placieren lasse und mich dann mit derart unsachlichen Wortfetzen mit Ihnen in eine weitere Diskussion einlasse. Es war ein Versuch wert, der sich als Trugschluß erwies.
> Das ist das Thema:
> "Da wir uns hier ernsthaft mit dem Sachthema von @RuStr "Strahlenresistenz und Strahlensensibilisierung auseinandersetzen", wären sachdienliche Beiträge sehr willkommen, nicht zu akzeptieren sind jedoch Beiträge die nicht zum Sachthema gehören. Hans-J.


Aus dieser Auseinandersetzung ist zu entnehmen, dass es auch Hans-J nicht um die Sache geht, sondern um meine Person, die eine Meinung zur Sache äußert, die ihm nicht genehm ist. Die Auseindersetzung geht es nicht um die Sache (es geht also nicht um die *"fragwürdige Frage",* ob die NET-Tumoren beim PK in 10 % oder 0,5 % der Fällen vorkommen, die Klärung dieser Frage hält Hans-J offenbar für unwesentlich, siehe die oberste Zitat), sondern um die Person (um meine Fehlbarkeit und Unfehlbarkeit Prof. Bonkhoff, vgl. die nachfolgende Auseinandersetzung Hans-J zur Rechtfertigung Bonkhoffscher Unfehlbarkeit).

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Samy,

mein Zitat unter einer vollkommen anderen Stelle und anderem Sachvorgang zu setzen, empfinde ich nicht nur beschämend, sondern auch sehr unredlich.
Dann noch hinzugehen und mein Zitat für weitere eigene Darlegungen zu nutzen, dürfte nicht vom Erfolg meiner Antwort gekrönt werden. Bei mir stehen sie auf Ignorieren.

@Samy



> Sie berufen sich hier auf eine Dissertation. Würde ich eine These aufstellen, die sonst in der wissenschaftlichen Literatur selten vertreten wird, so wette ich, dass ich in der Fülle der Publikationen bei einigen zum Beleg zitiert werde. Daniel hat sich einmal die Mühe gemacht, die Zitierbarkeit einer Arbeit, die in diesem Forum sehr hochgeschätzt wird, zu recherchieren. Es wäre sachdienlich, wenn Sie darüber entsprchende Recherchen auf der Grundlage der Pubmed aufstellen.


Dann folgte mein Zitat, welches sie oben bei sich im Thread anführen.

Soweit noch:
Die Uni Bonn macht schon 250 Fälle nur in rein Neuroendokrin. ( Siehe mein leider sehr klein geschriebener Beitrag )
Denken Sie einmal nach wie neuroendokrine TZ im Anfangsstaging erfasst wurden und fragen Prof. Bonkhoff, ob er geringe, vereinzelte, nicht signifikante, mäßige, ausgedehnte und stark ausgeprägte NED in den 10% erfasst hat, oder welche nicht.

Es ist auch eine Überlegung wert, die Dedifferenzierung durch ADT nach NET miteinfließen zu lassen, wohlwissend dass hierzu keine Datenlage vorliegt.
Dieser Anteil gehört ebenso dazu und kann durch Prof. Bonkhoff nicht erfasst werden. Wer hat überhaupt ein Interesse daran diese Zahl zu ermitteln?

Wieso macht Prof. Biersack in Bonn 250 Fälle in schweren NET Fällen? Er ist in Deutschland nicht der Einzige.

Nur eines sollten Sie wissen, eine weitere Antwort wird es von mir für sie nicht geben, aber wenn sie mich zitieren, dann bitte seriös an den richtigen Stellen, denn wo kämen wir hin, wenn nur noch durch Plazierungen an genehmen Stellen vorgenommen würden und  Fragmente hinzu oder weggelassen würden. Es ergibt eine vollkommen andere Darstellung. 

Hans-J.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,
in diesem Thread besteht zu einigen Punkten Klärungs/Diskussionsbedarf



> Was ich gelesen hatte, zeigt vielleicht die Dimension des Problems: Schon ein Strahlungs-Energie-Eintrag von unter 2 Gy ist in der Lage, eine sich teilende Zelle funktionsunfähig zu machen, für eine sich nicht teilende Zelle sind aber 100 Gy erforderlich.
> Rolf Sauer, Strahlentherapie und Onkologie, S.116:


Dies hatte ich so verstanden, dass die 100 Gy in einer Dosis verabreicht werden müssen, um durch die hohe Strahlungsintensität ein wahres Feuerwerk an ionisierender Strahlung zu erzeugen, um damit die strahlungsresistenten Zellen zu knacken. Dies ist übrigens auch der Effekt der Schwerionenstrahlung, dass die hohe kinetische Energie im Braggpeak in eine sehr hohe Dichte an Ionisierungsereignissen umgesetzt wird und auch an strahlungsresistenten Zellen DNA-Doppelstrangbrüche erzeugt.
In seinem letzten Beitrag zitiert Rudolf Prof. Sauer wie folgt



> Die "100 Gy" darf man für solcherart Prostatakarzinomzellen sicher als Letaldosis annehmen. In der Strahlentherapie sind wir deshalb ja inzwischen mit den neuen Verfahren auch schon bei 86-90 Gy angelangt, bei der Brachytherapie (Spickung)sicher bei > 100 Gy. Eben wegen der bekannten Vielseitigkeit / Inhomogenität der Zusammensetzung des Prostatakarzinoms. Alle Zellen wird man auch so nicht mit absoluter Sicherheit beseitigen können. Wir meinen, wenigstens bei 95% der Fälle.


Dies hört sich aber wie eine Dosisaufsummierung an, und ich frage mich, wie das Funktionsmodell für die strahlungsresistenten Zellen aussehen soll. Habe ich mir nun vorzustellen, dass mit 50 Einzeldosen von je 2 Gy die strahlungsresistente Zelle langsam weich geklopft wird und mit der 51. Bestrahlung ist es dann soweit, dass nun die Zelle geschädigt wird.
Für mich sind diese Aussagen nicht schlüssig. Entweder reichen die 2 Gy aus, wie es Herr Schmidt vertritt, auch die NE-Zellen zu schädigen und dann erreiche ich mit der höheren Gesamtdosis nur eine Verbesserung der Gesamtzahl der geschädigten NE-Zellen oder die Photonenbestrahlung ist energetisch nicht ausreichend, dann bringt mir auch eine Erhöhung der Gesamtdosis keinen Erfolg.




> Wer nach Durchsicht der Studien meint eher zu höheren Dosen tendieren zu müssen, sollte sich vielleicht auch mal Heidelberg anschauen. Ich durfte gestern einem Vortrag von Prof. Herfarth lauschen, den ich mal direkt gefragt habe, wie sie High-Risk Fälle behandeln. Ich habe seine Antwort (extra nochmal nachgefragt) so verstanden: 34*2,25Gy IG-IMRT Technik, was rechnerisch schon 76,5Gy macht. Durch den Hypofraktionierungs Effekt entspricht dies einer Dosis von etwa 82Gy bei 2Gy/fx bzw. 86Gy bei 1,8Gy/fx. Als Grundlage wurden natürlich auch die Studien von Zelefsky und Pollack präsentiert. Ich finde es nicht dogmatisch sein Handeln an Studien auszurichten. Danke Prof. Herfarth!


Eine erstaunliche Wandlung. Vor 5 Jahren bestand Prof. Herfarth bei Hutschi noch auf 3D mit 68 Gy. Was mich noch interessiert, Gibt es Studienergebnisse über die Hypofraktionierungsbestrahlung?
Von Zelefsky oder Zietmann habe ich noch keine gesehen sondern die höheren Gesamtdosen in deren Studien wurden herkömmlich mit 1,8 Gy Schritten erzeugt.
In diesem Zusammenhang möchte ich noch einmal auf die Vorgehensweise von Rinecker hinweisen, und zwar wird mit 21 Bestrahlungen von je 3 Gy gearbeitet. Dies soll 78  80 Gy entsprechen. Der verantwortliche Arzt kommt übrigens auch aus Heidelberg.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## Samy

Hallo Hans-J.

Sie bemängeln unter anderen meine - zugegeben ungeschickte - Formulierung: 




> Würde *ich* eine These aufstellen, die sonst in der wissenschaftlichen Literatur selten vertreten wird, so wette ich, dass *ich* in der Fülle der Publikationen bei einigen zum Beleg zitiert werde.


Hätte ich es wie folgt formuliert: 




> Würde *ein Wissenschftler* eine These aufstellen, die sonst in der wissenschaftlichen Literatur selten vertreten wird, so wette ich, dass *seine These* in der Fülle der Publikationen bei einigen zum Beleg zitiert wird".


dann hätte kein vernünftiger Mensch diese Aussage in Frage gestellt. Es geht hier also auch um die Sache (Zitierbarkeit) und nicht um die Person (um mich anstatt um "ein Wissenschaftler").

*Zur Erinnerung:* Der in diesem Forum häufig gemachten Empfehlung habe ich 2005 befolgt und ein 2. Gutachten beim Prof. Bonkhoff eingeholt. Sein Gutachten (Gleason Score 10, Neuroendokrine Differenzierung) war für mich ein Todesurteil. Zwar beruht meine erhöhte CGA-Werte nachweislich auf meiner Niereninsuffizienz, doch verdanke ich ihm, dass ich mit meinem Leben abschloss, ein Wohnmobil kaufte, um die Welt reiste und  nachträglich glücklich war, dass seine Thesen falsch sind. 

Aus eigener Erfahrung habe ich daher wiederholt darauf hingewiesen, dass Prof. Bonkhoff (laut seiner "eigenen Forschungen") offenbar bei jedem 10. Gutachten ein NET feststellt und somit zur Unsicherheit der Betroffenen beiträgt. Mir geht es um die Sache (um die Fragwürdigkeit der Gutachten Bonkhoffs) und nicht um die Person Bonkhoff. Es geht hier nicht darum, mit Prof. Bonkhoff abzurechnen, obwohl ich aus mehreren (mir auch von anderen Forummitgliedern mitgeteilten) Beschwerden Gründe hätte,  seine persönlichen Verfehlungen im einzelnen zu benennen. 

Genauso wie es keinen Sinn hat, einen gläubigen Christen zu überzeugen, dass keine Jungfrau (per Fernbedinung: "göttliche Funke") gebären und  jungfräulich (*"Immakulata"*) bleiben kann, hat es hier keinen Sinn, diese Diskussion fortzusetzen, um die Bonkhoff-Gläubigen zu bekehren, dass Prof. Bonkhoff nicht wie der Papst *"unfehlbar"* ist. Daher bitte ich um Verständnis, dass ich hier damit aufhöre.

Samy

----------


## Samy

Hallo Knut,

bitte hiermit um Nachsicht für meine Aussage:




> Obwohl ich mich * - zugegeben anders als Knut -* zur Sache ("Strahlenresistenz und Strahlensensibilisierung") geäußert habe, hält Hans-J meine Beiträge als nicht sachdienlich ... .


Mein Irrtum bestand darin, dass Du Dich zur Strahlendosis und nicht zur Strahlenresistenz (Gegenstand dieses Treades) geäußert hast (was Hans-J. wiederum bei mir bemängelte). Aus Deinen weiteren Stellungnahmen entnehme ich allerdings, dass diese Themen nicht unabhängig von einander zu beurteilen sind. 

Gruß 
Samy

----------


## LowRoad

> Was mich noch interessiert, Gibt es Studienergebnisse über die Hypofraktionierungsbestrahlung?


Hallo Knut,
Studien zu Hypofraktionierung - aber klar, beispielsweise:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16076699
http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/712272

Hier könnten auch bald Ergebnisse kommen:
http://www.cancerhelp.org.uk/trials/...rostate-cancer

Hoffe Du kannst Dir das erschliessen! Hypofraktionierung scheint ein Weg hin zur Dosiseskalation >80Gy zu sein. Wichtig dabei ist natürlich die Lagerung (Image-Guided-RT / IG-RT). Prof. Herfarth prägte folgende "Formel":

*IMRT ohne IG = IGWT* (In God We Trust) - sowas lustiges merke ich mir natürlich!

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Knut



> Eine erstaunliche Wandlung. Vor 5 Jahren bestand Prof. Herfarth bei Hutschi noch auf 3D mit 68 Gy.


Das war mir von Hutschi anders in Erinnerung, deshalb habe ich mit ihm Rücksprache gehalten:



> Prof. Herfarth hat ihm 2007 erklärt, dass 3 D - mit Hutschi unbekannter Bestrahlungsstärke - für ihn ausreichend wäre, weil er kein Hochrisikopatient sei. Das wurde auf Grund seiner schriftlichen Beschwerde beim Chef der Radio-Onkologie, Prof. Debus, sogar von diesem noch schriftlich bestätigt. Der wahre Hintergrund war allerdings, wie später zu erfahren war, dass in Heidelberg damals lediglich im DKFZ eine IMRT-Behandlung möglich war. Dieses Gerät, mit dem auch Helmut Illini und Paul Neuer bestrahlt wurden, war auf Monate ausgebucht. Aus diesem Grunde hat Hutschi dann in Mannheim, welche zusätzlich mit der neuen IGRT-Ausrüstung ausgestattete IMRT arbeiteten, bei Prof. Wenz sich bestrahlen lassen.


So Hutschis telef. Kommentar dazu.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## knut.krueger

Lieber Samy,
seit meinem 70zigsten bin ich gelassener geworden mit einer Ausnahme, nämlich dem Tribunal-Thread vom 11.9.09, und mehr Gelassenheit empfehle ich Dir auch. Wenn Du negative Erfahrungen mit Bonkhoffs Beurteilungen gemacht hast, dann sage diese weiterhin, auch wenn es einigen nicht passen sollte. Es sind Deine Erfahrungen, und Erfahrungen bereichern das Forum.
Am besten hat mir die Passage



> ..doch verdanke ich ihm, dass ich mit meinem Leben abschloss, ein Wohnmobil kaufte, um die Welt reiste und nachträglich glücklich war, dass seine Thesen falsch sind.


gefallen.
 Nur hättest Du nicht drei Monate- so stand es in Deiner ersten Fassung- sondern mindestens ein Jahr auf Reisen gehen sollen, denn diese Erlebnisse, diese Erfahrungen wären eine weitere Bereicherung für Dich gewesen.
Am zweitbesten fand ich Deine Immakulata, denn dies ist auch ein Mädchenname im so christlichen Spanien, und ich habe eine Immakulata als Angestellte in der Recaudacion nicht in allerbester Erinnerung- aber dies verstehen nur in Spanien lebende Ausländer.
Beste Grüße aus dem verregneten Andalusien
Knut.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo LowRoad- wie ist eigentlich Dein Vorname-

Danke für die Links. Der erste Link ist eine theoretische Betrachtung während beim zweiten Link die ersten Resultate zeigen, dass es wohl in die erwartete Richtung gehen wird.
Der dritte Link zeigt eine sehr gut angelegte randomisierte Studie aus UK, deren Ergebnisse dann hoffentlich einmal den gewünschten Aufschluss bringen werden.
Was mich bedrückt, ist dass wir aus Deutschland wieder einmal nicht dabei sind. Das von uns so belächelte marode Gesundheitssystem Englands ist aber in der Lage in diesem Zukunftsgebiet Hypofraktionierung eine erstklassige Studie auf den Weg zu bringen. Ich glaube nicht, dass es nur eine Frage des Geldes sondern wohl mehr eine Frage des Wollens ist.
Und so hoffe ich, dass Herr Prof. Stöckle seine Grundsatzstudie über den Therapievergleich beim Niedrig-Risiko-Prostatakarzinom baldmöglichst auf den Weg bringt, damit wir nicht ganz in die Drittklassigkeit absinken.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo zusammen,
manche verstehen offensichtlich nicht oder wollen nicht verstehen zu unterscheiden zwischen neuroendokrinen Tumoren (NET), und neuroendokriner Differenzierung, also Anhäufungen neuroendokriner Zellen (NED). 
Einzelne neuroendokrine Zellen kommen in allen Adenokarzinomen vor (PMID: 2442732). Eine neuroendokrine Differenzierung läßt sich in 5 – 10 % aller PK-Tumore nachweisen. Das ist nicht Bonkhoffs Erfindung, sondern anerkannte Lehrmeinung. Neuroendokrine PK-Tumore dagegen sind selbstverständlich äußerst selten, lassen wir es deutlich weniger als 1% sein. Auch dies ist Lehrmeinung und auch dies ist nicht Bonkhoff s Erfindung. (PMCID: PMC2776313). In kastrationsresistenten Tumoren ist der Anteil von kleinzelligen Karzinomen (SCC) 10-20% (PMID: 21086505).
Wer solche Basics nicht kennt, das eine mit dem anderen verwechselt, irritiert durch die Welt reist und nachher seinen Irrtum dem Überbringer der Nachricht in die Schuhe schiebt, der sollte endlich zur Besinnung kommen. 

Neuroendokrine Zellen sind per se keine Tumorzellen. Von den Dingern hat auch Samy jede Menge in seinem Körper. Jeder Mann hat sie auch in seiner Prostata (PMID: 20191113).  Die Frage ist, was diese Zellen in der Prostata in tumorösen Milieu anrichten können. Wenn dort welche gefunden werden, hat man noch lange keinen neuroendokrinen Tumor und die Sache muß auch noch lange nicht böse enden. 
Die klinische Relevanz eines NED-Befundes im PK-Gewebe ist so eindeutig nicht, wenn auch zumindest bei bösartigen Tumoren eine ungünstige Prognose bescheinigt wird(PMID: 20535283). Nicht unerheblich scheint es zu beurteilen, ab welcher Größenordnung ein Risiko besteht. Bonkhoff erwähnt einen cut-off bei foci von > 20% positiven Zellen. Also nicht jeder NED-Befund ist ein Alarmzeichen, sollte jedoch durch laufende CGA-Kontrolle im Auge behalten werden (siehe auch: Neuroendokrine Stadien, Forschungsbericht Pathologisches Institut Uni Heidelberg).



> Falls sich mit CGA eine multifokale oder bedeutende neuroendokrine Differenzierung nachweisen läßt, sollte Chromogranin A mit in des Panel der Serumsmarker mit aufgenommen werden, um den Verlauf bzw. Erfolg der Therapie zu objektivieren. (Bonkhoff)


Er warnt in diesem Fall vor Hormontherapie und Bestrahlung.

Es scheint gesicherte Erkenntnis, daß NED auch durch Androgenentzug induziert werden kann, auch wenn es Studien gibt, die zum gegenteiligen Ergebnis kommen (PMID: 17342745). Wenn nicht bei allen so doch bei einigen Zelllinien kann eine ADT eine NED-Entwicklung stimulieren (PMID: 20088946). Es gibt Hinweise, dass auch die 5-alpha-Reduktasehemmer in den Prozeß der NED-Induktion involviert sind (PMID: 21115933, PMID: 19443407). Zumindest die Gefahr besteht, daß NED sich zur Vorstufe einer hormonrefraktären Entwicklung herausbildet. Beobachtungen gehen aber auch dahin, dass eine NED reversibel sein kann, wenn die ADT abgesetzt wird. Studien und Berichte bestätigen diese Beobachtung.( PMID: 12692782, PMID: 21232206)

Nun zum eigentlichen Thema Strahlenresistenz. Unser Strahlentherapeut hat sich zwar geäußert, will jedoch nicht so richtig ran. Stattdessen erklärt er uns die Existenz langsam- und schnellwachsender NE-Tumore, was man auch in Wikipedia oder bei Bonkhoff nachlesen kann. Natürlich gibt es hier eine große Bandbreite unterschiedlicher Zelllinien, vieles noch im Unklaren, besonders was die Pathogenese anbetrifft. Erfreulich zumindest, wenn unser Strahlentherapeut für die gering proliferierenden Tumore bestätigt, dass sie mit den _„üblichen Dosen von Bestrahlung, die man im Bauchbereich geben kann, schlecht zu kontrollieren“_ seien. Das hört sich schon anders an als seine jüngst geäußersten vollmundigen Behauptungen. Aber eigentlich wollten wir seine Beweisführung kennenlernen, wie er NED-Verbände in der Prostata durch Bestrahlung eliminiert hat, wie dies vorher und nachher diagnostiziert wurde.

Nahe genug am Geschehen und bei gezielter Analyse kann man offensichtlich auch zu solchen Ergebnissen kommen: 



> „Ionizing radiation induces prostate cancer neuroendocrine differentiation through interplay of CREB and ATF2“. (PMID: 19047143)


D.h. Bestrahlung kann NED-Zellen möglicherweise nicht nur nicht vernichten, sondern diese u. U. sogar induzieren. 
Der Literatur nach scheinen mir die NETs mit niedriger Proliferation von allen NETs am häufigsten. Zahlen kenne ich nicht. Von den GEP-NETs heißt es:



> Die meisten neuroendokrinen GEP-Tumore sprechen auf die konventionelle Chemotherapie oder Radiotherapie nicht an, so dass die Therapieerfolge bescheiden sind und neue Therapiestrategien gesucht werden müssen.(aus: Forschungsbericht Uni Marburg)


Zellen, die in der S-Phase hängen, sind am resistentesten. Mit Hyperthermie oder chemische Substanzen versucht man die Strahlensensibilität des Tumors zu erhöhen. Andere Chemotherapeutika wie Paclitaxel sollen direkt helfen, die NE-Zellen in der M-Phase aufzuhalten und so die Strahlenwirkung zu begünstigen. 
Nicht umsonst gilt auch die Brachy-Therapie in vielen Fällen als eine Option, weil die konventionelle Bestrahlung ungenügend ist. Hier laufen dann die beiden Themen dieses threads zusammen: Dosiseskaltion, um potentielle Bestrahlungsresistenzen zu überwinden.

Es dies ein weites Feld der Forschung  und ich habe nur Andeutungen gemacht über kurz Angelesenes, um wenigstens eine ansatzweise Vorstellung zu ermöglichen, dass es nicht damit getan ist, salopp einfach die Strahlenresistenz zu leugnen und Bonkhoff und seine Kollegen in aller Welt als irrende Exoten hinzustellen. 
Gruß
Hartmut

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Samy,
bevor Du Dich in weitere Detaildiskussionen verstrickst, schlage ich vor, dass Du den exakten Wortlaut Deines Zweitgutachtens- erstellt von Prof. Bonkhoff- in diesen Thread einstellst. Dies wird dann zeigen, ob Deine persönliche Kritik berechtigt ist oder nicht.
Gruß Knut

----------


## LowRoad

Hallo Hartmut & Kollegen,
danke für Deine ausführliche Auflistung verschiedener Aspekte der Neuro-Endokrinen-Differenzierung (NED). Sicher hast Du recht, dass _"...Focal neuroendocrine differentiation is present in virtually all prostate cancers but is prominent in only 5-10%..."_ und das hat erst mal nichts mit Small-Cell-Cancer-of-the-Prostate (SCCP) zu tun. SCCP tritt bei Erstdiagnose sehr sehr selten auf, Scholz schätzt 0,1%, also einer von 1000. Verschiedene Therapieverfahren, wie vor allem ADT können SCCP aus NED induzieren. Das sollte man im Auge behalten, Du hast da schöne Basics geschaffen, danke! Weitere sehr gute und umfassende Infos zum Thema NED/SCCP auch hier:

http://www.urmc.rochester.edu/pathol...ate/cancer.cfm

Womit ich nicht ganz einverstanden bin, ist Deine Hypothese:



> Nahe genug am Geschehen und bei gezielter Analyse kann man offensichtlich auch zu solchen Ergebnissen kommen: 
> "Ionizing radiation induces prostate cancer neuroendocrine differentiation through interplay of CREB and ATF2"
> D.h. *Bestrahlung kann NED-Zellen möglicherweise nicht nur nicht vernichten, sondern diese u. U. sogar induzieren*.


Im Abstract kann man lesen, dass die Strahlentherapie in 10% bis 60% versagt (low-risk / high-risk). Diesen Zahlen kann ich schon mal nicht zustimmen. Weiter oben habe ich, gegen erheblichen Widerstand, versucht, die Bedeutung der Dosiseskalation >80Gy für die Rezidivfreiheit deutlich zu machen. Auch wird seit ca. 10 Jahren verstärkt Hormonblockade zur Strahlentherapie eingesetzt, die eine Entwicklung NED -> SCCP verstärken sollte. Das ist alles nicht der Fall, die Rezidivfreiheitsraten sind durchaus überzeugend. Ich fürchte, man kann diesen Versuch mit Zelllinien in der Petri Schale nicht direkt übertragen. 

Interessant, dass Keller & Kollegen auch auf die Bedeutung des "cyclic AMP" verweisen. Ich hatte in meinen Beitrag Nr.54 auch schon so gesehen.

*Thema Bonkhoff Marker.* 
Bonkhoff erfasst doch nicht nur NED, er untersucht viel mehr. Will man Therapieverfahren durch Individualisierung optimieren, wird man Markerbestimmung in sein Therapiekonzept einarbeiten müssen. Interessant dazu ein Beitrag von Craig Pynn aus der Malecare Mailinglist. Er fasst die Ergebnisse der "Innovative Minds in Prostate Cancer Today (IMPaCT) Conference" (Orlando, Florida) wie folgt zusammen:

* Unlike most other cancers, PCa is about gene fusions, not mutations 
** Biomarkers are the future key to distinguishing indolent from aggressive--and a bunch of other stuff* 
* High risk, high gain drug development, especially for CRPC 
* Circulating tumor cells (CTC) and disseminated tumor cells (DTC) 
* The goal is delivering targeted therapies right to the PCa cell 
* Nano particles as drug transport mechanisms 
* A marine sponge and a Mediterranean weed may offer great therapeutic promise down the road 
* The desperate need for better imaging 
* There's a Cholesterol-->Testosterone pathway. Think statins 
* Heterogeneity! Among each man's cancer and within each tumor. 
* PCCTC = more PCa drugs to market sooner 
* There are a lot of cool African American and Caucasian American volunteers in North Carolina and Louisiana 
* We're in a rich period of therapeutic development: Abiraterone, "ipi", MVD 3100, XL184 
* ...and more in the pipeline 
* The androgen receptor is pretty much at the center of the action 
* CRPC cells don't manufacture T or DHT, but they're sure darn good at finding it. 
* One scientist's love-hate relationship with the androgen receptor 
* Be prepared to hear a lot more about prostate specific membrane antigen (PSMA) 
* Get thee to a clinical trial!!!

Der Vollständigkeit halber, hat mit dem Thema "Strahlen-Resistenz bzw. Strahlen-Sensibilisierung " nix zu tun, vielleicht trotzdem interessant.

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo LowRoad,
danke für deine Stellungsnahme zu meinem Beitrag. Die Absicht meiner Ausführungen war eigentlich nicht, meine Meinung zu dokumentieren, sondern Studien und Beiträge anzuführen, die zum Thema Strahlenresistenz Aussagen treffen. Allerdings scheint mir erwiesen, dass es relativ strahlenresistente NED- bzw. NET-Zellpopulationen gibt.
Dass ionisierende Strahlen NED induzieren könnten, dazu ist für eine Bestätigung die Beweislage zu dünn. Allerdings, wenn man in einen Parallelthread schaut, so berichtet dort Bernd D. von einem CGA-Anstieg während der Bestrahlung!? Was soll man davon halten?
Bei PeterP war es genau umgekehrt. Daran kann man erkennen, wieviel Klärungsbedarf noch besteht.
Gruß
Hartmut

PS: Angesichts der aktuellen Geschehnisse in Japan, kann einem beim Gebrauch des Wortes Bestrahlung ganz mulmig werden. Furchtbar, was dort geschah und möglicherweise noch kommen wird. Das will einem nicht aus dem Kopf.

----------


## meni.li.

Hallo Rudolf,
erstmal Danke für Deinen Beitrag über die Wirkung von Tocotrienolen,
kannst Du  mir die Bezugsquelle von Delta Tocotrenol nennen ?
Welche Dosis nimmst Du ?
Ich möchte das in meine aktuelle Therapie als zusätzlichen Cox 2 Hemmer mit einbauen und werde nach 1, 2 Monaten berichten.
Danke aus Franken,
Gruß Klausii

----------


## HorstK

> ...Angesichts der aktuellen Geschehnisse in Japan, kann einem beim Gebrauch des Wortes Bestrahlung ganz mulmig werden. Furchtbar, was dort geschah und möglicherweise noch kommen wird. Das will einem nicht aus dem Kopf.


Hallo Hartmut,
ja, in dieser Zeit schwirrt einem bei dem Wort Bestrahlung so einiges durch den Kopf.
Gruß Horst

Betr.:Strahlenkrankheit
Auch eine mittlere oder leichte Strahlenbelastung kann der Gesundheit schaden.
*Strahlenmediziner* geben als groben Richtwert an, dass der Mensch eine Dosis von 0,2 Sievert  also der Strahlendosis, die man bei zehn gleichzeitigen Computertomografien des Bauchraumes abbekäme  nicht mehr kompensieren kann. Dann ist das Erbgut so stark geschädigt, dass früher oder später Krebs entsteht.
*http://www.welt.de/wissenschaft/article12825837/So-gefaehrlich-ist-radioaktive-Strahlung-fuer-Menschen.html*

----------


## Samy

> Hallo Samy,
> bevor Du Dich in weitere Detaildiskussionen verstrickst, schlage ich vor, dass Du den exakten Wortlaut Deines Zweitgutachtens- erstellt von Prof. Bonkhoff- in diesen Thread einstellst. Dies wird dann zeigen, ob Deine persönliche Kritik berechtigt ist oder nicht.


Hallo Knut, 
mir geht es nicht nur um eine persönliche Abrechnung, sondern um die für alle Betroffenen entscheidende Feststellung, ob die aufgrund "eigener Forschungen" verbreiteten Thesen Prof. Bonkhoffs, wonach NET die zweithäufigste PK-Tumor sei, komme in 10 % der Fällen vor und sei Horrmon- und Strahlungsresistenz, zutrifft. Obwohl diese Thesen sich in der Praxis als absurd erwiesen haben, bilden sie in diesem Forum für die Hobby-Experten eine Niesche außerhalb der evidenzbasierten Medizin. Ich habe ofters in Frage gestellt, ob es Sinn hat, die Illusionen zu zerstören, die wie der Placebo-Effekt eine genesende Wirkung haben könnten. Diese Frage habe ich im Fall Bonkhoff bejeht, denn wenn die Anzahl der NET beim PK tatsächlich im einstelliger Promillbereich liegt, wie aus der überwiegenden medizinischer Literatur zu entnehmen ist, dann würde Bonkhoff mit 10 % 20fach mehr NET attestieren als es mit 0,5 % (so Daniel) tatsächlich der Fall wäre. Hierzu habe ich seit 4 Jahren immer wieder Stellung genommen und sehe keinen Sinn mehr darin, künftig es zu wiederholen. Daher bitte ich um Verständnis, dass ich mich künftig von dieser Auseindersetzung raushalten werde  

Deinem Rat folgend, gebe ich im folgenden den Befund Prof. Bonkhoff vom 3.03.2005 in meinem Fall ungekürzt wieder:




> *Material:*
> 28 Schnittpräparate, 17 Parafinsblöcke aus einer Prostatastanzbiopsie, Prostataektonmie und Lymphhadenektomie
> 
> *Diagnose:* 
> Prostatastanzbiopsien mit Infiltration eines glandulären Prostatakarzinoms. In
> 1. 2x0,5 mm Gleason 5+5=10
> 2. 40% Gleason 5+5=10
> 3. 60% Gleason 4+5 (5 %) = 9
> 4. 80% Gleason 5 (50 %) + 4  = 9
> ...


Übrigens nur am Rande: 
1. Für diese Diagnose habe ich nicht wie Du knapp 1000  (wie Du einst berichtet hast) und ein anderer Mitglied 1200  (wie man mir mitteilte) bezahlt, sondern Prof. Bonkhoff, der sich für ein höheres Honorar fernmündlichh an mich wandte, an seinen Vortrag im PK-SHG München erinnert, in dem er nach wiederholten Anfragen widerwillig erklärte, für ein 2. Gutachten genüge nur eine Überweisung. 
2. Ich habe Dir einmal zu Unrecht *Autoritätshörigkeit* vorgeworfen (daher bitte ich um Nachsicht). Für Dich als ein fundiert denkender Ingenieur wäre überflüssig, wohl aber für manche wäre sachdienlich (um der Autoritätsverblendung entgegenzuwirken) zu erläutern, dass Ingenieure im Schnitt nach 6 Jahren Studium Diplom- und nach 10 Jahren Dissertation Dr.-Titel erringen, während die Mediziner im gleichen Zeitraum Dr.- und Prof.-Titel erreichen können.

Aus dem folgenden Befund vom 1.03.2007 vom "Institut für Klinische Chemie am Klinikum der Uni München - Großhadern ist zu entnehmen, dass meine erhöhte ProGRP und Chromogranin A-Werte nicht auf NET, sondern auf meine Niereninsuffizienz (damals 2007 lag meine Kreatinin 3fach und 2010 vor der Transplantation 10fach über den Normbereich) zurückzuführen ist.  




> Lieber Hartmut, zu Deiner Frage teile ich mit, dass ich (wie wiederholt dargelegt) die Ausführungen Prof. Bonkhoff von Anfang an kritisch in Zweifel gezogen habe. Daher habe ich die auf sein 2. Gutachten gemessenen CGA, CEA und NSE-Werte sowie ProGRP-Wert (der aufgrund einer von Urologe fs veröffentlichen Urologenansicht als Tumormarker bei neuroendokrinen Tumoren ebenfalls zu bestimmen ist) nicht in meinem Profil angeführt, weil sie (wie im folgenden dargelegt wird) für meinen Krankheitsverlauf nicht relevant waren. ...
> In der Tat lautet der Befund vom 1.03.2007 vom "Institut für Klinische Chemie am Klinikum der Uni München - Großhadern, das damals als erstes Labor in Deutschhland auch ProGRP bestimmte, wie folgt: "Gemessen Werte am 5.02.2007: CEA S (Elecsys): 1.80 ng/ml; NSE S (Elecsys): 10.50 ng/ml; CGA A (CisBio): 189 ng/ml; ProGRP S(ALSI): 55.00 pg/nl.
> *Insgesamt gesehen unauffällige NSE und CEA. ProGRP und Chromogranin A liegen leicht oberhalb des Referenzbereichs. Da bei dem Patienten eine Einschränkung der Nirenfunktion vorliegt, kann es zu einer verminderten Ausscheidung dieser Proteine kommen.*"*Du siehst, dass meine Kritik an Thesen Prof. Bonkhoffs nicht nur anhand meines PSA-Verlaufs, sondern auch anhand klinisches Befund und* *fachliche Auslegung* *belegbar ist.*


Ich freu mich, Dich mit meinem schwarzen Humor wie folgt erheitert zu haben: 




> Zwar beruht meine erhöhte CGA-Werte nachweislich auf meiner Niereninsuffizienz, doch verdanke ich ihm (Bonkhoff), dass ich mit meinem Leben abschloss, ein Wohnmobil kaufte, um die Welt reiste und nachträglich glücklich war, dass seine Thesen falsch sind.


Um meinen Humor zu verdeut(sch)lichen, erlaube mir Dir zum Schluss, ein (schmutziger) Witz aus meiner Heimat Iran zu erzählen: 




> Einer schlug immer wieder auf seine Hoden und schrie vor Schmerz. Als man ihn fragte, warum er das sich antue, antwortete er: Ihr könnt ja gar nicht das Glück nachempfinden, denn ich genieße, wenn der Schmerz nachläßt.


Melde Dich, wenn Du in München bist.
Gruß Samy

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,
Japan erlebt zurzeit die Vorstufe zur Apokalypse, und man kann nur hoffen und beten, dass den Menschen das Allerschlimmste erspart bleibt. Diese Ereignisse nun mit der helfenden Radioaktivität, mit der heilenden Strahlung der Medizin unterschwellig zu verknüpfen, ist schon fast pervers. Ich finde es reicht, was wir in diesen Tagen in den Medien aus Sensationsgier, aus Rechthaberei, aus Oberflächlichkeit vorgesetzt bekommen und zu verarbeiten haben, und uns als Krebskranke sollte der Segen eines PET-Cholins, einer Bestrahlung als mögliche kurative Ersttherapie oder eines Rezidivs oder zur Schmerzlinderung von Metastasen immer bewusst sein.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## RalfDm

> Ich finde es reicht, was wir in diesen Tagen in den Medien aus Sensationsgier, aus Rechthaberei, aus Oberflächlichkeit vorgesetzt bekommen


Hallo Knut,

ich glaube, das Problem ist hier mangelnde Information. Daraus resultiert, dass alles was "Strahlen" bzw. "Bestrahlung", "Verstrahlung" heißt, undifferenziert in einen Topf geworfen wird nach dem Motto "Strahlen = Strahlen".

Wir werden ggf. mit Photonen (elektromagnetischer Strahlung) oder Protonen (= positiv geladenen Atomteilchen) bestrahlt. Radioaktive Strahlung setzt sich dagegen zusammen aus Alpha-, Beta- und Gamma-Strahlung, wobei die ersten beiden keine elektromagnetische Strahlung sind, sondern energiereiche Atomteilchen, und die Gamma-Strahlung eine härtere und zerstörerische Strahlung ist, als sie in der Medizin eingesetzt wird. Wer's genauer wissen will, der kann's hier nachlesen.
Die eigentlich gefährliche "radioaktive Strahlung" geht von zerfallenden ("radioaktiven") Atomen (Isotopen) aus, die mit der Atemluft oder der Nahrung aufgenommen werden, sich im Körper (Schilddrüse, Knochen usw.) anreichern und dann unkontrolliert zerstörerisch wirken können.

Ralf

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo alle Miteinander,

Es ist sehr positiv festzustellen, dass sehr fleißig recherchiert wurde und eine Fülle von Informationen zusammengetragen wurden. Dieses ist aber erst möglich geworden, wenn man die Fesseln der evidenzbasierten Fesseln abstreift und seinen Horizont weiter bewegt und öffnet.

Dies mag auch in vieler Hinsicht nicht immer den Kern getroffen haben, aber im Selektionprozeß soll es doch jedem gestattet sein, aus der Fülle der Informationen in Form von Publikationen, Reviews, Studien für sich die relevanten Informationen zu entnehmen.

@Hartmuth
deine persönlichen Ausführungen haben eine große Nähe zu meinem derzeitigen Wissensstand, wohlwissend das diese nur Bewegungsdaten und immer wieder neu angepasst werden müssen. Aber Anpassen heißt auch sich bewegen, dran bleiben, sich zu öffnen und über den Tellerrand zu schauen. Ich glaube, in diesem Thread wurde der Versuch gestartet, sich einmal jenseits der evidenzbasierten Medizin zu bewegen. 

Die Formulierung von Zielen und Erkenntnissen zwar auch gewagt - aber vor dem Hintergrund der - für mich - immer als Barriere empfundenen Schranke - des Blockers "Evidenz" 
ein gelungenes Wagnis, wohlwissend dass Behandlungen nur auf Evidenz basieren. 

In wieweit dieses jedoch noch bei fortgeschrittenen Betroffenen zutrifft und bis wie weit der Betroffe dann der E.M. alleine, oder bis wo hin folgen kann, muß der mündige B. dann selber entscheiden.

Zur Sache:
Auf NET wurde wahrscheinlich zu sehr herumgeritten.
NED wurde ebenfalles sehr gut von @ Hartmuth noch einmal dargelegt.

Die Zusamenhänge von NED ---------> nach kleinzellig --------> Transformation nach Neuroendokrin -----------> Rückführung haben wir zwar kurz angedeutet, hierzu aber keine durchgreifenden Publikationen, Reviews erhalten die Befriedigen könnten.

Prof. Bonkhoff et al. haben ja 5-10% an NED konstatiert.
Aber was ist die Größe in % welche durch die systemisch Behandelten z.B. mehrfache IADT, wo durch Dedifferenzierung ebenfalls NED entsteht und keiner Biopsie zugeführt wurden.
Diese Größe ist nicht erfasst und stellt evtl. nach ADT, second Line Hormonbehandlung, Chemo, ein Strahlenresistentes unbekanntes Potential dar und ist eine unbekannte Größe.
Wie wichtig da die bekannten Marker sind wird jedem klar sein.

Bei der Strahlentherapie sind durch technische Neuerungen - IMRT, Rapid Arc, Schwerionen, Protonen usw. Fortschritte festzustellen, die auch hartnäckige TZ erfolgreich bestrahlen können. Findige Bestrahlungsdosen haben uns prima @Knut, LowRoad und andere, auch Daniel Schmidt als Prakmatiker dargelegt. Die Barriere der Dosis sind evidentgestützt klar geworden, wie auch weiterführende Dosen außerhalb.

Es wäre zu wünschen, dass einige mündige Betroffene, diese Art von Diskussionen öfter führen können, ohne andere verunsichern zu müssen, dafür sind wir doch hier in der Rubrik für Fortgeschrittene. Hierzu wäre eine Unterstützung des BPS sehr willkommen. Besonderen Dank gilt dem Haudegen @Rustra, der sicherlich vom Erfolg seines Threads auch überrascht ist.

Für ein gutes/schlechtes Beispiel bei Strahlenresistenz ein aktueller Istfall: Es ist mein Fall.

01/2010 2 Knochenmetasten im Schulterblatt 
beide werden bestrahlt mit 20x2gy 3 D konformal. Das Bestrahlungsfeld umfaßt beide M. nach Überprüfung.
Eine Metastase leuchtet noch mit 4,8 SUW nach PET/Colin F18 CT vom 10.03.2011

Da diese Spezi sowohl eine ADT als auch 40gy erhielt, wird es jetzt schwieriger.
Ein hausgemachtes Problem läßt sich nicht ausschließen, aber auch eine M. die von vorne herein als höher Malign anzusehen ist, ebenso nicht.
Die Strahlentherapeuten ordnen diese einem höheren Gleasen zu. Die Freunde der DNA- Zytometrie X- ploid oder multiploid.

Natürlich ist diese wegzustrahlen, aber die Scapula ist ein sehr sensibles Körperteil, mit Muskel, Nerven für Bewegung und Motorik. Obwohl keine Organe in der Nähe.
Steriotaktisch geführte Bestrahlungen sind eher kontraproduktiv. Also wieder 3 D konformal tangentiale Richtung.
Wen es interessert werde ich den weiteren Verlauf einstellen.

Freundliche Grüsse
Hans-J

----------


## Samy

Hallo Hartmut,
Du führst unter anderen aus: 



> manche verstehen offensichtlich nicht oder wollen nicht verstehen zu unterscheiden zwischen neuroendokrinen Tumoren (NET), und neuroendokriner Differenzierung . (NED).  *Eine neuroendokrine Differenzierung läßt sich in 5  10 % aller PK-Tumore nachweisen.* Das ist nicht Bonkhoffs Erfindung, sondern anerkannte Lehrmeinung. *Neuroendokrine PK-Tumore dagegen sind selbstverständlich äußerst selten,* lassen wir es deutlich weniger als 1% sein. Auch dies ist Lehrmeinung und auch dies ist nicht Bonkhoffs Erfindung. (PMCID: PMC2776313).  
> *Neuroendokrine Zellen sind per se keine Tumorzellen. Von den Dingern hat auch Samy jede Menge in seinem Körper.* Jeder Mann hat sie auch in seiner Prostata (PMID: 20191113). *Die Frage ist, was diese Zellen in der Prostata in tumorösen Milieu anrichten können.* Wenn dort welche gefunden werden, hat man noch lange keinen neuroendokrinen Tumor   *Nicht unerheblich scheint es zu beurteilen, ab welcher Größenordnung ein Risiko besteht. Bonkhoff erwähnt einen cut-off bei foci von > 20% positiven Zellen.* Also nicht jeder NED-Befund ist ein Alarmzeichen


*Bonkhoff dagegen führt aus* (aufseiner WebSite, unter Rubrik *Eigene Forschung*)*:*



> http://www.prostapath.org/deutsch/d-ef-NeDifferenzierung.html][/url]
> 
> *Die NE-Differenzierung* findet ausschließlich in der Go-Phase des Zellzyklus satt und* ist somit resistent gegenüber der konventionelle Bestrahlung.* Nur ein Bruchteil der NE Tumorzellen (0.1%) geht in den programmierten Zelltod.* Die Hauptmasse der ChrA- positiven Tumorzellen im PCa ist potentiell unsterblich und somit therapierefraktär.*


*Im Widerspruch zu Deiner Auslegung spricht Bonkhoff demnach auch von der Bestrahlungsresistenz der NED* *(und nicht wie Du zu relativieren versuchst, nur von der Bestrahlungsresistenz der NET).*

Bonkhoff hat bei seinem Befund in meinem Fall, wie bereits berichtet, unter anderen folgendes festgestellt:



> *In der Metastase mit Chromogranin A ausgedehnte neuroendokrine Differenzierung*.


*In meinem Fall ist also von einer ausgedehnten" NED die Rede, die über die vom Bonkhoff gesetzten "cut-off bei foci von > 20% positiven Zellen" liegen und demnach* (aufgrund seiner Eigenen Forschung, ohne Belge auf andere Quellen) *potentiell unsterblich und somit therapierefraktär seien dürfte.*

Leider muss ich feststellen, dass es auch Dir nicht um die Fakten, sondern lediglich um Rechtfertigung unbewiesener Thesen geht. *Deine frühere Ausführung, dass meine "ausgedehnte" NED nicht durch die im Zeitraum 6-7/2009 durchgeführte Bestrahlung, sondern bereits 3/2004 durch die RPE beseitigt worden sei, stellt einen weiteren Versuch dar, Argumente zugunsten der Thesen des Pathologen Bonkhoffs  vorzutragen, nur um die evident-basierten Aussagen des Strahlentherapeuten Daniel Schmidt zu widerlegen.  * 

Gruß, Samy

----------


## hartmuth

Sorry, Samy, es ist nur peinlich, was du hier veranstaltest.
Der Roßtäuscher und Verdreher von Fakten oder Aussagen von Diskutanten bist du, um deine Behauptungen zu verifizieren.
So was habe ich noch nicht erlebt.
Vielleicht kann Knut, mit dem du gerne auf Schmusekurs gehen möchtest, dir den Kopf gerade rücken.
Auch der Strahlentherapeut sollte sich mal äußern zu meinen Fragen. Dass er hierzu was Evidenzbasiertes von sich gegeben haben soll, ist schlicht lächerlich. Zu dem Thema, über das wir hier diskutieren gibt es gar nichts Evidenzbasiertes.
Du wolltest dich schon zweimal nicht mehr äußern. Tue es endlich.
Hartmut

----------


## knut.krueger

Lieber Hartmut,

die Beziehung von Samy und mir ist schon alt, und zwar besteht diese seit seinem ersten Beitrag im Forum. Das Thema war dasselbe wie heute, und Samy wurde frontal von Günter Feick attackiert- Entschuldigung Günter, aber ich habe dies damals so gesehen und empfunden. 
Auch ich war recht neu im Forum und hatte diese Art der Diskussion noch nicht erlebt. Vom Thema habe ich überhaupt nichts verstanden, aber ich habe Samy verbal unterstützt und versucht, ihm moralisch den Rücken zu stärken. Damals gab es zwei Goldene Kälber im Forum, nämlich Leibowitz und Bonkhoff.
Samy hat seine Bonkhoff Diagnose in diesen Thread eingestellt, und ich habe noch nichts Niederschmetterndes als diese Diagnose hier im Forum gelesen. Seinen Thread Ich lebe noch ist, so finde ich, eine nachzuempfindende menschliche Reaktion wie auch seine Kritik an Bonkhoffs Thesen aufgrund seiner persönlichen Erfahrungen.
Die Situation lässt sich auf einen einfachen Nenner bringen, entweder ist Samy ein kleines medizinisches Wunder oder die Thesen von Bonkhoff sind doch nicht so unangreifbar. Man muss ja nicht gleich wie Moses verfahren aber zumindest sollte man sich mit der Kritik, mit den Argumenten von Samy auseinandersetzen, auch wenn sie einem nicht gefallen und das eigene Bild stören. Es spricht nicht für die Qualität des eigenen Standpunktes nur zu versuchen, den unbequemen Kritiker mundtot zu machen. Ihr seid in diesem Thread zu viert mit etwa der gleichen Ansicht und so sollte es doch möglich sein, sich mit Samy- ich weiß, sein Diskussionsstil ist gewöhnungsbedürftig- argumentativ auseinander zu setzen.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Samy

Hallo Knut,

mir geht es, wie ich wiederholt betont habe, nicht um mich, sondern um die 10 % Forumteilnehmer, die durch Bonkhoffs Gutachten verunsichert werden. 

Ob NED oder NET, *es ist unverantwortlich, den Begriff "neuroendokrin" in den Mund zu nehmen, wenn die CGA-Progression auch auf andere Ursachen zurückzuführen ist, wie etwa bei mir auf Niereninsuffizienz.* 
CGA ist ein komplexes Protein. Ist die Niere schwach, dann kann sie CGA (wie auch andere Proteine) nicht vollständig ausscheiden. Niereninsuffizienz führt nicht notwendig zur Dialyse. (Bei mir dürfte für die Dialyset der seit langem bestehende, bei mir aber zu spät erkannte hohe Bluthochdruck ursächlich sein). Da PK in der Regel ein Alterskrebs ist, ist davon auszugehen, dass CGA bei einem großen Teil derjenigen, denen NED oder NET diagnostiert wurden, auf die im Alter auftretende Niereninsuffizienz zurückzuführen ist. 

Das "Todesurteil" Bonkhoffs lautet unter anderen: 
                  "In der Metastase mit Chromogranin A ausgedehnte neuroendokrine Differenzierung". 
Es ist fraglich, ob man in meinem Fall nicht auch von NET sprechen soll, nachdem  ferner ausgedehnter Chromogranin A "in der Metastase" diagnostiziert wurde. 

Was Hartmut betrifft, erinnere ich Dich ferner an seine Polemik gegen Daniel: Obwohl Daniel sich Zeit gelassen und sich ausführlich mit seinen Behauptungen auseinandergesetzt hat, hat Hartmut seine Dankbarkeit darin zum Ausdruck gebracht, dass er als Arbeitgeber Daniel rauswerfen würde, weil er seine Pflicht als Arbeitsnehmer vernachlässigt, in dem er sich viel Zeit nimmt, um das Forum zu belehren. Insoweit halte ich Deine Kritik gegen Hartmuts Polemik treffend, nicht weil Du für mich Partei ergriffen hast, sondern weil Du damit zum Ausdruck gebracht hast, es sei unfair, Kritik an Person statt an Sache zu üben. 

Gruß
Samy

----------


## hartmuth

Wie ich schon sagte:




> Sorry, Samy, es ist nur peinlich, was du hier veranstaltest.
> Der Roßtäuscher und Verdreher von Fakten oder Aussagen von Diskutanten bist du, um deine Behauptungen zu verifizieren. So was habe ich noch nicht erlebt.


Unser Samy schreibt nun, nachdem er endlich gemerkt hat, dass man vielleicht doch zwischen NED und NET unterscheiden sollte:



> Ob NED oder NET, es ist unverantwortlich, den Begriff "neuroendokrin" in den Mund zu nehmen, wenn die CGA-Progression auch auf andere Ursachen zurückzuführen ist, wie etwa bei mir auf Niereninsuffizienz...
> Es ist fraglich, ob man in meinem Fall nicht auch von NET sprechen soll, nachdem ferner ausgedehnter Chromogranin A "in der Metastase" diagnostiziert wurde.


Tatsache ist:
Unser Samy hält sich für schlauer als sein Pathologe. Weil er Niereninsuffizienz hatte, hält er Bonkhoffs Diagnose NED für unverantwortlich. Man muß wissen: Bonkhoff hat nicht im Serum, sondern im Ektomiegewebe NED festgestellt. Dass Niereninsuffizienz im Prostatagewebe NED erzeugt, davon habe ich noch nicht gehört. Uns im Forum täuscht er vor, ein Folgegutachten aus dem Jahre 2007  lange nach seiner Ektomie  würde ihm recht geben und Bonkhoff widerlegen. Das Gutachten erfolgte über 2007 entnommenes Blut, also über Serumswerte. Ist das nicht großartig!? Obwohl Ektomie bei NED die erste Therapie ist, scheut er sich nicht einmal vor solchen Aussagen, damals an Günter Feick gerichtet:



> ... Du weichst von eigentlichen Problemen aus: Prof. Bonkhoff hat bei mir aufgrund "ausgedehnter CGA-Verteilung" "neuroendokrine Differenzierung" festgestellt, die in meinem Fall nachweislich auf Niereninsuffizienz zurück zu führen ist. Hätte ich die Therapie dagegen (Platinpräparate, die wegen tödlicher Wirkung inzwischen aus dem Markt genomen sind) in Erwägung gezogen, wäre ich schon längst im Jenseits (und Du hättest keinen Grund, Dich erneut über mich aufzuregen).


Und wieder unser Samy:
Obwohl er Bonkhoff unterstellt, NED falsch diagnostiziert zu haben, behauptet er dreist und unbekümmert, er habe einen Neuroendikrinen Tumor gehabt und sei durch Bestrahlung geheilt worden:



> Zitat von Daniel Schmidt 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Persönlich kenne ich viele Patienten mit neuroendokrinen Tumoren, die von Strahlentherapie profitiert haben / geheilt wurden.
> 			
> 		
> ...


Ich war anfangs auch dauf reingefallen, bis ich feststellte, dass Samy 2004 eine RPE mit Lymphknotenentfernung durchführen ließ und seine NED so offensichtlich erfolgreich entfernt wurde. Gegenüber den Forumsmitgliedern ist diese seine obige unwahre Darstellung schlicht unverschämt.

Man kann noch mehr anführen:



> Bevor die Frage zu klären, ob NE-Tumoren Hormon- und Strahlenresistent sind, ist die fragwürdige Frage zu stellen, ob die NE-Tumoren tatsächlich mit 10 % die zweithäufige PK-Tumorart sind. Stellt sich aber statistisch fest, dass die kleinzellige NE-Tumor bei 5 Promil der Fälle vorkommen, dann ist davon auszugehen, dass 19 von 20 Patienten (darunter ich), bei denen Prof. Bonkhoff aufgrund seiner eigenen Forschungen eine NE-Tumor attestiert hat, zu Unrecht verunsichert werden, Hormon- und Strahlenresistent zu sein. Bei diesen 19 von 20 Patienten sind die Bestimmung der Marker CGA, CEA und NSE ebenfalls absurd.


Alte Masche: Bonkhoff einfach Aussagen und Prozentangaben zu unterstellen, die er so nie gemacht hatte, um dann eine Patientenverunsicherung durch falsche Attestierung behaupten zu können. Auch dies ganz gezielte Diffamierungsabsicht und keineswegs ein Versehen.

Nur noch dieses, weils es unseren lieben Samy so sehr chrakterisiert:



> Obwohl Daniel sich Zeit gelassen und sich ausführlich mit seinen Behauptungen auseinandergesetzt hat, hat Hartmut seine Dankbarkeit darin zum Ausdruck gebracht, dass er als Arbeitgeber Daniel rauswerfen würde, weil er seine Pflicht als Arbeitsnehmer vernachlässigt, in dem er sich viel Zeit nimmt, um das Forum zu belehren. Insoweit halte ich Deine Kritik gegen Hartmuts Polemik treffend, nicht weil Du für mich Partei ergriffen hast, sondern weil Du damit zum Ausdruck gebracht hast, es sei unfair, Kritik an Person statt an Sache zu üben.


Ich schrieb tatsächlich, jeder möge selbst vergleichen und beurteilen:



> Sagen wirs so: Es ist schon erstaunlich, wenn ein Klinik-Angestellter ohne Risiko scheinbar den gesamten Arbeitstag über Zeit hat, im Forum zu lesen und zu schreiben, mittlerweile bereits 1188 Beiträge. Andere hätten bei so ausgedehnter privater Tätigkeit während der Arbeitszeit längst schon eine Abmahnung erhalten und wären gefeuert. Die viele Freizeit während der Arbeitszeit läßt die Vermutung zu, dass entweder die Klinik erstaunlicherweise nicht ausgelastet ist oder unser Strahlentherapeut für besondere Zwecke freigestellt wurde. Es mag jeder davon halten was er will.
> Aber seis drum. Für das Forum sind seine Beiträge wertvoll, solange sie sich auf das beschränkt, wovon er was versteht. Und wertvoll sind seine Beiträge überwiegend.
> Leider büxt er ab und zu aus, wenn es nicht nach seinem Evidenz-Lehrbuch geht.


Mit anderen Diskutanten (Hans-J. oder Schorschel) hat Samy es ähnlich versucht. Hans-J., ein moderater, ruhiger Diskutant hier im Forum, hat ihm dann zu verstehen gegeben, dass er kein Interesse an einer weiteren Diskussion mit ihm hat. Recht hat er.

Knut, ist dies tatsächlich deine Quintessenz (?):



> Die Situation lässt sich auf einen einfachen Nenner bringen, entweder ist Samy ein kleines medizinisches Wunder oder die Thesen von Bonkhoff sind doch nicht so unangreifbar. Man muss ja nicht gleich wie Moses verfahren aber zumindest sollte man sich mit der Kritik, mit den Argumenten von Samy auseinandersetzen, auch wenn sie einem nicht gefallen und das eigene Bild stören. Es spricht nicht für die Qualität des eigenen Standpunktes nur zu versuchen, den unbequemen Kritiker mundtot zu machen. Ihr seid in diesem Thread zu viert mit etwa der gleichen Ansicht und so sollte es doch möglich sein, sich mit Samy- ich weiß, sein Diskussionsstil ist gewöhnungsbedürftig- argumentativ auseinander zu setzen.


Wenn du, Kunt, angesichts der geführten Diskussion und den vorliegenden Fakten nicht mehr dazu zu sagen hast und eine sachliche Bezugnahme und Interpretation zu seinem Fall geschickt umschiffst, so frage ich dich, wo bleibt die Qualität deines Standpunktes.
Eigentlich kann der Samy einem leid tun. Ich habe ihn hart angefaßt. Aber das mußte sein, weil man so etwas nicht durchgehen lassen kann.
Guten Abend
Hartmut

----------


## Helmut.2

Männer, Männer, Männer,

habt Ihr nichts anderes zu tun als das Gegeneinander anzugiften? Hartmut und Samy Ihr seit doch gestandene Mannsbilder mit einem IQ bestimmt höher als meinen und keiner möchte nachgeben! Bitte seit vernünftig und hört damit auf!

Herzliche Grüsse und ein schönes, angenehmes Wochenende

Helmut

----------


## RuStra

> Wenn du, Knut, angesichts der geführten Diskussion und den vorliegenden Fakten nicht mehr dazu zu sagen hast und eine sachliche Bezugnahme und Interpretation zu seinem „Fall“ geschickt umschiffst, so frage ich dich, wo bleibt die Qualität deines Standpunktes.


Vor allem muss Schluss sein in diesem Forum mit dem unqualifizierten Gerede über Prof. Bonkhoff, was er angeblich alles gesagt/ behauptet hätte und was für eine in den Himmel gehobene Autorität er für manche Forums-Mitglieder angeblich sei - nur um sich dann in falscher Attitüde davon abzugrenzen. 
Es geht um positives Wissen. Selbst da, wo es allgemein anerkannt vorhanden zu sein scheint, ist es gleichwohl zu hinterfragen. Und da, wo es nicht allgemein anerkannt vorhanden ist, ja, wo noch nicht einmal plausible Hypothesen vorliegen, ist mit wissenschaftlichen Methoden bzw. mit einer nachvollziehbaren, rationalen Rede- und Argumentationsweise der Versuch zu unternehmen, zu positivem Wissen zu gelangen.
Das ist aber ein manchmal oder auch oft vergebliches Bemühen irrender Menschen. Denn niemand ist der liebe Gott ("Ich bin nicht der liebe Gott", Bonkhoff, Planegg Oktb.2010). 

Ansonsten danke ich allen hier in diesem Diskussionsfaden insbesondere, alldieweil das Thema Strahlenresistenz -denke ich- jetzt klarer geworden ist bzw. die Fragen, die in der Zukunft zu beantworten sind, klarer auf dem Tisch liegen.

Und jetzt arbeite ich den Arte-Film "Unser täglich Gift" durch, ich habe die DVD bekommen und der Film ist voller toller Recherche-Ergebnisse und vieler Anregungen. Allein das Thema "Endokrine Disruptoren" sollte in diesem Prostatakrebs-Forum gut sein für einen neuerlichen spannenden Diskussionsfaden.

Grüsse + schön heute Nacht in den Himmel schauen, der Mond ist so hell wie selten, denn er ist auf seiner nicht kreisrunden Umlaufbahn mal wieder ziemlich nah dran, zuletzt vor 18 Jahren. Angeblich ist die Strahlkraft deshalb 30% mehr!
Rudolf

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Helmut,
hast recht. War dumm von mir, mich durch die Beiträge von Samy und Knut nocheinmal zu einer Attacke hinreissen zu lassen. Gelobe Besserung.
Gruß an den Tegernsee

Hallo Rudolf,
so wie du es einforderst, ist es normalerweise auch meine Art zu diskutieren. Ich hätte es besser wie Hans-J. machen sollen.
Der Mond war auch bei uns im Süden leuchtend hell. Wenn der Abstand zur Erde kürzer ist, sind dann auch Ebbe und Flut ausgeprägter?
Gruß nach Hamburg

----------


## Samy

*@hartmuth:*



> Man muß wissen: Bonkhoff hat nicht im Serum, sondern im Ektomiegewebe NED festgestellt.


  Wie aus der folgenden Ausführung zu entnehmen ist, differenziert Bonkhoff selbst anders als Hartmut (wie zuvor Günter Feig, vgl. meine frühere Auseinandersetzung in dieser Sache) nicht zwischen dem "pathologischen oder klinischen Befund (zur Bestimmung der Marker):  
  "Aufgrund der vorliegenden Daten hat ChrA die Qualität eines prognostischen und prädiktiven Markers, der immer dann bestimmt werden sollte, wenn sich* aus dem pathologischen oder klinischen Befund* eine Indikation für die Antiandrogen- und Strahlentherapie abgeleitet (sic!)" (Zitat aus http://www.prostapath.org/deutsch/d-...enzierung.html). 
  Daher hat er in meinem Befund vermerkt:
  "In der Metastase mit Chromogranin A ausgedehnte neuroendokrine Differenzierung. *Chromogranin A und NSE sollten deshlab im Markerpanel mit aufgenommen werden und deren Verlauf unter und nach der Therapie bestimmt werden.* Prof. Dr. med H. Bonkhoff". 
*Würde es einen Unterschied zwischen dem "pathologischen oder klinischen Befund geben, dann wäre es absurd, anzuordnen, die Marker im Blutserum unter und nach der Therapie zu bestimmen. 
* 



> Dass Niereninsuffizienz im Prostatagewebe NED erzeugt, davon habe ich noch nicht gehört.


  Hätte Hartmut die Stellungnahmen von (in diesem Forum ebenfalls hochgeschätzten) *Strum* beachtet, dann hätte er entnommen, dass das erhöhte Chromogranin A (CGA), worauf sich die NED-These Bonkhoffs stützt, auf Niereninsuffizienz beruhen kann. *Bonkhoff schließt vom erhöhten CGA eindeutig auf NED, während dafür andere Gründe ursächlich seien können.* 




> Tatsache ist: Unser Samy hält sich für schlauer als sein Pathologe.


 *Ein weiterer Beleg gegen die Autoritätsverblendung:*
   2008 habe ich gegen Deutschland vor dem Europäischen Gerichtshof für Menschenrechte Recht bekommen. Dabei habe ich mich (wegen Unvermögen meiner Anwälte) überwiegend selbstvertreten. Demnach hat sich meine Rechtsmeinung als richtig, die Entscheidungen der Richter bei Bayerischen Gerichten, beim Bundesgerichtshof und Bundesverfassungsgericht (die für Zulassung der Menschenbeschwerde anzurufen waren, "Rechtswegerschöpfung") haben sich dagegen als falsch erwiesen. Die Bedeutung meiner Rechtsauffassung erkennt man daran, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit beim Europäischen Gerichtshof für Menschenrechte (wie beim Bundesverfassungsgericht) Recht zu bekommen, bei 1 % liegt.  

*@Helmut.2:*



> Männer, Männer, Männer, habt Ihr nichts anderes zu tun als das Gegeneinander anzugiften? Hartmut und Samy, Ihr seit doch gestandene Mannsbilder ...


  Lieber Helmut, würdest Du meine Beiträge genauer unter die Lupe nehmen, dann wirst Du feststellen, dass es mir (fast) immer um die Sache ging: Meine Kritik richtet sich nicht gegen Bonkhoff persönlich, sondern gegen seine Thesen, die zur Verunsicherung (nicht bei nur mir, sondern auch bei anderen Betroffenen) beigetragen haben. Aus Stellungnahmen der Bonkhoff-Gläubigen wirst Du hingegen entnehmen, dass sie immer dann unter der Gürtellinie ablaufen, sobald sie keine Argumente mehr zur Sache vorbringen können.

Seit langem habe ich vor, in der Sache Zurückhaltung zu üben. Meinen Vorsatz könnte ich aber nicht einhalten, nachdem Hartmut und Knut mich anforderten, mein CGA mitzuteilen und bzw. Bonkhoffs Gutachten zu veröffentlichen. Die Vorwürfe von Hans-J. und Hartmut (wie einst die Vorwürfe Günter Feig und Rudolf), wonach ich zur Irreführung im Forum beitrage, könnte ich ebenfalls nicht untätig hinnehmen.
Gruß, Samy

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo alle Miteinander,

@lieber hartmuth
schaue nicht dem Scharmützel hinterher, was aus meiner Sicht auch moderat angemessen war zu Samy's Ausführungen.
Wenn du deinen Fleiß - hier Informationen - zu selektieren dagegen stellst, muß dir zugestanden sein, den Thread nicht abgleiten zu lassen. Das war auch mein Bestreben. Es geht einfach nicht, dass Diskutanten mit sehr viel Input zum Thema etwas beisteuern und andere dazu nur Eigeninteresse verfolgen. Wie oft wurden dann solche - auch wertvolle Informationen - entwertet, auch schon gelöscht.

@LowRoad hat sich dann auch zurückgezogen, auch er hat viel positives beigesteuert. 

Entweder liegt es an den aktiven Diskutanten oder dem Moderator - hier rechtzeitig einzugreifen - damit es nicht höher eskaliert.
In jedem Falle brauchst du dir keine Vorwürfe zu machen, wenn du die Fakten klar benennst. Das habe ich nicht anders gemacht. 

Ich finde, wir können etwas Stolz sein, bis zu einem Wissenschaftsstand vorgedrungen zu sein, wo auch Wissenschaftler forschen, wohlwissend das wir Laien sind, aber die Zusammenhänge haben wir uns mit unserem Verständnis so weit erschlossen was mich persönlich befriedigt. Es ist auch festzustellen, dass wir in der Diskussion bis zu einem Punkt angelangt scheinen, an dem Forschungsbedarf besteht.




> Wenn der Abstand zur Erde kürzer ist, sind dann auch Ebbe und Flut ausgeprägter?


Ja, hartmuth, wenn der Mond auf der gegenüberliegenden Erdseite steht, hat die andere jetzt eine verstärkte Ebbe, die der Anziehung des Mondes gestundet ist.
Umgekehrt kommt es zu einer verstärkten Flut.

Da kein Wind im Spiel war, ging es doch überall sehr moderat zu.
Ich schließe mich @Rudolf an und sage allen produktiv Tätigen am Thread - wie hieß er?

_"Strahlenresistenz bzw. Strahlensensibilisierung"_ 
Danke.

Hans-J.

----------


## hartmuth

> Ich finde, wir können etwas Stolz sein, bis zu einem Wissenschaftsstand vorgedrungen zu sein, wo auch Wissenschaftler forschen, wohlwissend das wir Laien sind, aber die Zusammenhänge haben wir uns mit unserem Verständnis so weit erschlossen was mich persönlich befriedigt. Es ist auch festzustellen, dass wir in der Diskussion bis zu einem Punkt angelangt scheinen, an dem Forschungsbedarf besteht.


So sehe ich es auch.
Danke für deine Zeilen und Gruß
Hartmut

----------


## Samy

*Nachtrag:*
*Hartnut stellt mich in seinem Beitrag als ein Lügner, der nur auf Irreführung aus ist. Daher sehe ich mich erneut genötigt, seine weitere Verdächtigungen zu entkräften,* * ohne auf seine fehlende Höflichkeit, Redlichkeit und Rechtschaffenheit polemisch zu reagieren**: 
* 
Hartmut kritisiert mich des weiteren wie folgt



> Und wieder unser Samy: Obwohl er Bonkhoff unterstellt, NED falsch diagnostiziert zu haben, behauptet er dreist und unbekümmert, er habe einen Neuroendikrinen Tumor gehabt und sei durch Bestrahlung geheilt worden.


  Fakt ist (und dies ist aus meinen Stellungnahmen zu entnehmen), dass ich das Gutachten Bonkhoffs von Anfang an in Frage gestellt habe und bin überzeugt, dass ich niemals NED oder NET hatte. Zwar habe ich die Aussage Daniel Schmidt:


> "Persönlich kenne ich viele Patienten mit neuroendokrinen Tumoren, die von Strahlentherapie profitiert haben / geheilt wurden"


wie folgt bestätigt:


> "Unter anderen auch ich (vgl. meine Kritik gegen die Bonkhoffs Thesen in diesem Forum seit 2007)."


Meine Aussage  wollte ich wie folgt zu verstehen wissen: *Wenn ihr Bonkhoffs Diagnose für unfehlbar erachtet, dann würde mein NET 2009 durch Bestrahlung beseitigt. Daher ist diese Aussage mit dem Vermerk vgl. meine Kritik gegen die Bonkhoffs Thesen versehen worden. Hartmuts Behauptung, mein NET sei bereits 2004 durch RPE beseitigt worden, kommt aus dem Bauche. Denn hätte ich NET, dann wäre er beim Rezidiv wiederaufgetreten und wäre dann erneut durch die Bestrahlung beseitigt worden.* 

  Meine Aussage: 



> Bevor die Frage zu klären, ob NE-Tumoren Hormon- und Strahlenresistent sind, ist die fragwürdige Frage zu stellen, ob die NE-Tumoren tatsächlich mit 10 % die zweithäufige PK-Tumorart sind. Stellt sich aber statistisch fest, dass die kleinzellige NE-Tumor bei 5 Promil der Fälle vorkommen, dann ist davon auszugehen, dass 19 von 20 Patienten (darunter ich), bei denen Prof. Bonkhoff aufgrund seiner eigenen Forschungen eine NE-Tumor attestiert hat, zu Unrecht verunsichert werden, Hormon- und Strahlenresistent zu sein. Bei diesen 19 von 20 Patienten sind die Bestimmung der Marker CGA, CEA und NSE ebenfalls absurd.


  kommentiert Hartmut wie folgt:



> Alte Masche: Bonkhoff einfach Aussagen und Prozentangaben zu unterstellen, die er so nie gemacht hatte, um dann eine Patientenverunsicherung durch falsche Attestierung behaupten zu können.


 *
Zur Widerlegung und Klärung:* *Die Aussage, dass NET die zweithäufigste PK-Tumorart ist und in über 10 % der Fälle vorkommt, stammt aus der* (mir bis 2008 bekannten)* alten Version der Bonkhoffs Website. Darin sprach er von NET in über 10 % der Fälle (und nicht wie in der neuen Version von NED in nur 10 % der Fälle).* *In beiden Website-Versionen ist von der Strahlungsresistenz der NED (und nicht NET, wie Hartmut zu relativieren versucht) die Rede. Diese unhaltbare These ist gerade der Gegenstand dieses Treads,* insoweit ist die Kritik Hans-J., ich werde nicht zur Sache reden, ebenfalls unzutreffend.  
Samy

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,




> Wenn du, Kunt, angesichts der geführten Diskussion und den vorliegenden Fakten nicht mehr dazu zu sagen hast und eine sachliche Bezugnahme und Interpretation zu seinem Fall geschickt umschiffst, so frage ich dich, wo bleibt die Qualität deines Standpunktes.


Hartmut, ich umschiffe hier nichts, denn zu NED/NET&Co habe ich nichts zu sagen, und ich hoffe, dass dieser Kelch an mir vorüber geht, und ich mich mit dieser Thematik nicht auseinander setzen muss. Deshalb habe ich parallel zur DHB eine kurative Strahlentherapie gemacht, und übrigens auch auf besonderem Anraten von Prof. Bonkhoff hin, der mir sagte, und wofür ich ihm auch heute noch sehr dankbar bin,  Die DHB wird Ihnen in Ihrem Alter nicht reichen. Ich rate Ihnen zur Ektomie oder einer Strahlentherapie. Dies ist doch auch eine interessante Nutzungseinstufung der DHB.
Ansonsten scheine ich zu der Ausnahme zu gehören, bei der Prof. Bonkhoff in seinem Gutachten keine neuroendokrine Entartung, kein Chromogranin A, kein HER2/neu, kein Bcl2, kein P53, kein . sondern ein ganz normaler Gleason Score 4 + 3 ohne Verdacht auf Kapsel- oder sonstigen Infiltrationen diagnostiziert hat.
Vielleicht lag es am Honorar.
Was mich stört, sehr stört, ist die hier vertretene Klassifizierung in genehme und nicht genehme Diskutanten. Ich gehöre nun zum Samy Block- nicht genehme Diskutanten, weil ich mich erdreistet habe, es menschlich verständlich zu finden, dass er aufgrund seiner Diagnose Zweifel an Bonkhoffs Thesen äußert.




> Eigentlich kann der Samy einem leid tun. Ich habe ihn hart angefaßt. Aber das mußte sein, weil man so etwas nicht durchgehen lassen kann.





> @lieber hartmuth
> schaue nicht dem Scharmützel hinterher, was aus meiner Sicht auch moderat angemessen war zu Samy's Ausführungen.
> Wenn du deinen Fleiß - hier Informationen - zu selektieren dagegen stellst, muß dir zugestanden sein, den Thread nicht abgleiten zu lassen. Das war auch mein Bestreben. Es geht einfach nicht, dass Diskutanten mit sehr viel Input zum Thema etwas beisteuern und andere dazu nur Eigeninteresse verfolgen.


Wie bekannt, bin ich äußerst empfindlich, wenn es in die Richtung Zensur geht. Jetzt legt mir bitte einmal dar, was es auch nur annähernd rechtfertigen soll, diese Geschütze gegen Samy aufzufahren. Ich habe mir daraufhin seine beiden letzten Beiträge genauer durchgelesen. Der vorletzte ist ordentlich strukturiert, und ich verstehe seine Argumente. Beim letzten Beitrag geht es schon etwas mehr hin und her, aber ich verstehe auch hier seine Argumentation. Ich kann nicht beurteilen, ob seine Argumentationen richtig sind, aber dies sollte doch Euch, die Ihr in dieser Materie zuhause seid, leicht fallen. Dies habe ich erwartet, und dies vermisse ich. Stattdessen gibt es die Totschlagargumente, und dies stimmt einen Beobachter nachdenklich.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## Hans-J.

Lieber Knut,




> Wie bekannt, bin ich äußerst empfindlich, wenn es in die Richtung Zensur geht. Jetzt legt mir bitte einmal dar, was es auch nur annähernd rechtfertigen soll, diese Geschütze gegen Samy aufzufahren. Ich habe mir daraufhin seine beiden letzten Beiträge genauer durchgelesen. Der vorletzte ist ordentlich strukturiert, und ich verstehe seine Argumente. Beim letzten Beitrag geht es schon etwas mehr hin und her, aber ich verstehe auch hier seine Argumentation. Ich kann nicht beurteilen, ob seine Argumentationen richtig sind, aber dies sollte doch Euch, die Ihr in dieser Materie zuhause seid, leicht fallen. Dies habe ich erwartet, und dies vermisse ich. Stattdessen gibt es die Totschlagargumente, und dies stimmt einen Beobachter nachdenklich.


Zuerst einmal - du redest bewußt im plural - 




> Jetzt legt mir bitte einmal dar, was es auch nur annähernd rechtfertigen soll, diese Geschütze gegen Samy aufzufahren.


Darlegungspflichtig bin ich nicht, aber aufgrund deiner sehr sinnvollen Beiträge nehme ich kurz Stellung.

Meine Einstellung hast du im Kontext - von Beginn an - mit Beitrag #25, 26, 46, besonders #47, 48 50, #55 u.58 zu sehen.




> Wie bekannt, bin ich äußerst empfindlich, wenn es in die Richtung Zensur geht.


Hier stimme ich dir zu, denn ich bin es auch, besonders dann, wenn Threadteilnehmer Stellungnahmen aus einem vorherigendem Beitrag in vollkommen andere Beiträge anfügen um eine subjektive Wichtung vorzunehmen. 
Wenn deine Schere im Kopf sich dann nur noch auf die letzten Beiträge deines Freundes beziehen um hier eine sachliche Basis zu begründen, kommt dies sehr spät, zu spät um meine Einstellung zu revidieren.

Dafür ist der Beitrag #47 zu eindeutig. Dein Freund mit seine Angaben zu seinem persönlichen Fall zu wenig nachprüfbar, um hier eine Stellungnahme abzugeben.
Dieses hätte sicherlich ein Nephrologe - bei Niereninsuffienz - besser gekonnt und diese Erkenntnisse hätten miteinfließen müssen zur Bewertung bei Prof. Bonkhoff. Er ist bekanntlich Pathologe und kein Nephrologe.

Nach nochmaligem Rücksehen auf den gesamten Ablauf kann ich außer der eigenen Schilderung deines Freundes und dem alten Aufguss aus 2008 jedoch weiter nichts Erkennen, was den Thread hätte beflügeln können.
Das Thema wurde doch mehrmals wiederholt.
Ich hatte es ehrlich versucht in Beitrag #55 und dann die Notbremse gezogen. Dafür habe ich in diesem Forum schon zu viele gute Beiträge kaputtgehen sehen. Warum, wieso, weshalb wurde dargelegt.

Das war es von mir.
Hans-J

----------


## Samy

*2. Nachtrag** 

Mein Versäumnis, nicht aus dem Original zum Beleg zitiert zu haben, hole ich hiermit nach:
*


> *Zitat aus dem offiziellen Website Prof. Dr. Bonkhoff: http://www.prostapath.org/deutsch/d-...enzierung.html
>  Eigene Forschung - Neuroendokrine Differenzierung und Strahlen- bzw. Androgenresistenz*
> * Etwa 10% aller gewöhnlichen PCa zeigen eine ausgedehnte und multifokale NE- Differenzierung.  Die NE-Differenzierung findet ausschließlich in der Go-Phase (sic) des Zellzyklus satt und ist somit resistent gegenüber der konventionelle Bestrahlung. Nur ein Bruchteil der NE Tumorzellen (0.1%) geht in den programmierten Zelltod. Die Hauptmasse der ChrA- positiven Tumorzellen im PCa ist potentiell unsterblich und somit therapierefraktär.*  Aufgrund der vorliegenden Daten hat ChrA die Qualität eines prognostischen und prädiktiven (sic) Markers, der immer dann bestimmt werden sollte, wenn sich aus dem pathologischen oder klinischen Befund eine Indikation für die Antiandrogen- und Strahlentherapie abgeleitet (sic). 


*Demnach lautet die* *kuzgefasste* *Hiobsbotschaft**: Etwa 10% aller PCa sind neuroendokrin, strahlenresistent,* *potentiell unsterblich und somit therapierefraktär.** 

Angesichts der Tatsache, dass diese Hiobsbotschaft** für etwa 10 % der Schicksalsgenossen* *einem Todesurteil gleichkommt**, wird man hoffentlich endlich einsehen, warum ich dieser (aus eigener Forschung gewonnen) Erkenntnis Prof. Bonkhoff große Bedeutung beimesse und warum es Wert wäre, sich damit näher zu befassen.* 





> So sehe ich es auch.
> Danke für deine Zeilen und Gruß
> Hartmut

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Rudolf,



> Vor allem muss Schluss sein in diesem Forum mit dem unqualifizierten Gerede über Prof. Bonkhoff, was er angeblich alles gesagt/ behauptet hätte und was für eine in den Himmel gehobene Autorität er für manche Forums-Mitglieder angeblich sei - nur um sich dann in falscher Attitüde davon abzugrenzen.


Dieser Schuh ist wohl für mich bestimmt. Meine Aussage bezog sich auf 2007. Wenn Du nun in einem früheren Beitrag in diesem Thread schreibst, man soll aufhören Bonkhoff, Bonkhoff und sich nur auf Bonkhoff zu beziehen, dann scheint dies immer noch hochaktuell für einige Forumsmitglieder zu sein.




> Denn niemand ist der liebe Gott ("Ich bin nicht der liebe Gott", Bonkhoff, Planegg Oktb.2010).


Hier setzt Du die falsche Attitüde, denn das Götzenbild machen die anbetenden Menschen und in unserem Fall, die Forumsmitglieder. 
Da man in diesem Forum schnell etwas unterstellt bekommt und noch schneller negativ klassifiziert wird, möchte ich meine Ansicht über Leibowitz und Bonkhoff wieder einmal in Erinnerung bringen.
Dr. Leibowitz halte ich für einen guten, fähigen Onkologen auf dem Gebiet des PCas. Nichts halte ich von der DHB als PCa-Bluthochdrucktherapie (jeden Tag ein Pillchen).
Professor Bonkhoff bin ich dankbar für seine Beratung, die mich entscheidend beeinflusst hat, eine kurative Therapie durchzuführen. Und hier erlaube ich mir anzumerken, dass ich schon mehr als einmal Unterstellungen gegen ihn im Forum zurückgewiesen habe.




> Es geht um positives Wissen. Selbst da, wo es allgemein anerkannt vorhanden zu sein scheint, ist es gleichwohl zu hinterfragen. Und da, wo es nicht allgemein anerkannt vorhanden ist, ja, wo noch nicht einmal plausible Hypothesen vorliegen, ist mit wissenschaftlichen Methoden bzw. mit einer nachvollziehbaren, rationalen Rede- und Argumentationsweise der Versuch zu unternehmen, zu positivem Wissen zu gelangen.


Dem stimme ich zu, und deshalb meine ich, dass der Thread jetzt nicht einfach beendet werden kann/soll, denn es sind mehr Fragen offen als beantwortet. Es entsteht sonst der Eindruck der Flucht.

Offen ist noch der umfangreiche Fragen/Gedankenkatalog von Hartmut an Herrn Schmidt.

Offen ist noch meine Frage an Herrn Schmidt, "Gibt es Erkenntnisse, dass die Rezidivfreiheit bei entsprechendem Patientenalter keinen Überlebensvorteil bringt?

Offen ist noch wie die 100 Gy des Prof. Sauers für strahlungsresistente Zellen zu verstehen sind.

Wie nicht anders bei dieser Threadthematik zu erwarten, sind dies alles strahlungsspezifische Fragen und so möchte ich Sie, *Herr Schmidt, herzlich bitten*, uns Ihre Sicht zu diesen Punkten mitzuteilen. Es sind keine 08/15 Fragen, und ich erwarte auch nicht, dass Sie uns alle beantworten. Aber ich bin sicher, dass Ihre Stellungnahmen wesentlich dazu beitragen würden, die Zusammenhänge besser zu verstehen und die Diskussion zu beleben.

Und offen ist auch noch das Projekt Samy.
Lieber Samy,
Die Sachlage ist mehr als verfahren, und ich glaube nicht, dass es noch viel Sinn macht, im Stil Deines letzten Beitrages fortzufahren. Dies wird ein Monolog bleiben. Mein Vorschlag ist, dass Du Deine Kritikpunkte im Zusammenhang mit der Diagnose von Prof. Bonkhoff auflistest und in diesen Thread einstellst. Aber bitte ohne Dr. Wu, ohne was Daniel oder andere geschrieben oder gesagt haben, sondern nur die Punkte, die Deine Diagnose betreffen und bitte kurz und prägnant. Vielleicht entwickelt sich dann daraus eine gehaltvolle Diskussion.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## HorstK

> Nichts halte ich von der DHB als PCa-Bluthochdrucktherapie (jeden Tag ein Pillchen).


 Für *mich -* z.B.* -* war die Leibowitz-DHB als *Erst*-Therapie eine Fehlentscheidung - sogar verlorene (vertrödelte) Zeit...

Mehr im Profil - auch zum Prof. B. aus Berlin. 

Freundliche Grüße 
Horst

----------


## Samy

> Und offen ist auch noch das Projekt Samy.
> Lieber Samy,
> Die Sachlage ist mehr als verfahren, und ich glaube nicht, dass es noch viel Sinn macht, im Stil Deines letzten Beitrages fortzufahren. Dies wird ein Monolog bleiben. Mein Vorschlag ist, dass Du Deine Kritikpunkte im Zusammenhang mit der Diagnose von Prof. Bonkhoff auflistest und in diesen Thread einstellst.


*Lieber Knut, 
ich stelle leider immer noch fest, dass Du mich falsch verstanden hast, obwohl ich mein Anliegen  zumindest im letzten Nachtrag unmissverständlich - wie folgt dargelegt habe: 
*


> *Demnach lautet die kuzgefasste* *Hiobsbotschaft**: Etwa 10% aller PCa sind neuroendokrin, strahlenresistent,* *potentiell unsterblich und somit therapierefraktär.** 
> Angesichts der Tatsache, dass diese Hiobsbotschaft** für etwa 10 % der Schicksalsgenossen* *einem Todesurteil gleichkommt**, wird man hoffentlich endlich einsehen, warum ich dieser (aus eigener Forschung gewonnen) Erkenntnis Prof. Bonkhoff große Bedeutung beimesse und warum es Wert wäre, sich damit näher zu befassen.*


*Es geht also nicht nur um mich, sondern auch um die 10% Betroffenen, die durch solche Hiobsbotschaften verunsichert werden. Unverantwortlich finde ich, wenn solche Hiobsbotschaften aufgestellt und verbreitet werden, die* (wenn überhaupt)* aus Bestrahlung und Hormonentzug der Zellkulturen (tote Gewebe) hergeleitet wurden. Fakt ist, dass eine Aussage* *statistisch* *nur dann von wissenschaftlicher Relevanz ist, wenn sie sich bei Studien über* (noch lebendige)* Patienten bewähren lässt. 

Mein Fall ist als Einzellfall nur insoweit von Relevanz, weil ich (noch) der lebendige Beweis bin, dass solche Hiobsbotschaften keine Allgemeingültigkeit besitzen, zumal Krebs bei jedem individuell anders verläuft und komplizierter ist, als er sich kategorisieren lässt:**There are more things in heaven and earth, Than are dreamt of in our philosophy (William Shakespeare: Hamlet, Erster Akt, Szene 5). 
*Frei ins Deutsche übersetzt: *Es gibt mehr Dinge zwischen Himmel und Erde, als sich unsere Schulweisheit träumen lässt**Deinem Rat folgend werde ich zu diesem Thread  garantiert  nicht mehr Stellung nehmen* und bitte auch andere um Verständnis, dass ich für weitere Anfragen  Bonkhoffs Thesen betreffend - nicht mehr zur Verfügung stehe.* Denn ich habe aufrichtig und vehement ausgesprochen, was ich als meiner sittlichen Pflicht empfand, aussprechen zu müssen.* (Amen).

Gruß
Samy

*PS:* Um nicht in Verruf zu geraten, habe ich ein Bedürfnis, hinzu zu fügen, dass bei meinem erwähnten Rechtsstreit  vor dem Europäischen Gerichtshof für Menschenrechte nicht um ein Straf-, sondern um ein Zivilverfahren ging. Bitte hierzu auch keine Anfragen, weil es sich um ein diesem Forum fremdes Thema (Zivilrechts-Angelegenheit) ging. Den Hinweis darauf hielt ich aber trotzdem für geboten, wenn man bedenkt, wie häufig Rechtsgutachter (infolge ihrer verfehlten Thesen) falsche Gutachten stellen und Richter infolge ihrer Autoritätsverblendung die Rechtssuchende um ihr Recht berauben.

----------


## Samy

*2. PS: 
Dieses 2. PS ist kein neuer Beitrag. Es gehört zu meinem vorausgegangenen Beitrag, das dort leider nicht zu unterbringen war, weil die eine Stunde Bearbeitungszeit abgelaufen war (daher keine Verletzung meines Vorsatzes, nicht mehr hier Stellung zu nehmen).* 
Gerade vor 5 Minuten erhielt ich (per Post) den Befund über meine Blutwerte und Marker vom Institut der Klinischen Chemie am Klinikum der Uni München mit dem handschriftlichen Vermerk: *
"Alle Ergbenisse vom 25.02.11 sind jetzt unauffällig"*. Hier die Auflistung der für PCa relevante Marker: 
"*Endokrinologie, Spezialanalytik:* Chromogranin A (CISbio) 87,3 ng/ml (Richtwerte < 98,0); *Immunologie, Proteinchemie:* PSA S < 0,003 ng/ml;  CEA S 0,8 ng/ml (Richtwerte < 3,4); ProGRP S 35,1 pg/ml (Richtwerte < 38); NSE S 9,7 ng/ml  (Richtwerte 0,0 - 16,3)". 
Diese Werte sind gegenüber der zuletzt (vor der Bestrahlung 7/2009 und Nierentransplantation 6/2010) am 31.03.2008 gemessene Laborwerte signifikant gesunken (CGA z.B. betrug damals: 248; jetzt 87,3). Die Normalisierung ist mit der an Sicherheit grenzenden Wahrscheinlichkeit auf relativ gute Funktion meiner transplantierten Niere zurückzuführen.
*Ein Trost für alle Betroffenen und speziell für Hartmut: "Totgesagte leben länger", um nicht zu sagen: "Unkraut vergeht nicht".
*

----------


## LowRoad

Hallo Samy,

Bonkhoff: _"...Die NE-Differenzierung findet ausschließlich in der Go-Phase des Zellzyklus statt und ist somit resistent gegenüber der konventionelle Bestrahlung. Nur ein Bruchteil der NE Tumorzellen (0.1%) geht in den programmierten Zelltod..." _ Das ist Deine Kritik, kann ich nachvollziehen. Aber anders als Du das an Deinem Einzelfall festmachen willst, was grundsätzlich ungeeignet ist, versuche ich mal das etwas wissenschaftlicher aufzuarbeiten.

Erst mal hat Neuroendocrine-Differenzierung (NED) NICHTS mit Small-Cell-Cancer-Of-The-Prostate (SCCP) zu tun! Auch hat NED nicht mit neuroendocrinen Tumoren (NET) zu tun. Kann sich aber daraus entwickeln, das ist das Problem, wovor jeder Angst hat, auch ich! Interpretiert man Bonkhoffs Aussage so, dass die in 5-25% der Fälle vorhandene NED in Prostatakrebsbiopsien bestrahlungsresistent sind, dann kann man dafür keine Belege finden. Ich habe zumindest nichts auf Lager. Was hat das denn für Folgen, wenn einige NE Zellen in der Toten Prostata verbleiben? 

Es gibt einige Studien, die beschreiben, dass *NED bei Erstdiagnose die Prognose NICHT beeinflusst*, allerdings nur nach RPE:

Ahlegren G et al. [38], Fand heraus, dass NED bei lokalem PCA alleine KEIN prognostischer Faktor für Therapieversagen nach Prostatektomie ist. 
Revelos K et al. [39], Untersuchte 130 Patienten mit lokalem PCA, die mit Prostatektomie therapiert wurden. Es konnte eine Übereinstimmung der NED mit pathologischen Stadien gefunden werden. Die NED wurde aber nicht als unabhängiger prognostischer Faktor für ein biochemisches Rezidiv gesehen.
Autorino R et al. [40], NED sagt kein biochemisches Rezidiv voraus. In fortgeschrittenen Erkrankungen, wo organübergreifendes Wachstum vorhanden war, konnte eine starke Korrelation zwischen Gleason Grad und NED gefunden werden. [41] [42]. Somit zwar prognostisch aber keine Zusatzinfo, die über Staging & Gleason hinausgeht.

*Aber es gibt auch gegenteilige Untersuchungen:
*Weinstein MH et al. [33], untersuchte 104 Patienten mit lokalem PCA die mit radikaler Prostatektomie behandelt wurden.
Endpunkt war biochemisches Rizidiv (BCR). ...mehr als 70 CGA positive Zellen je Sektion [?] bei Gleason kleiner oder gleich 6 stratifizierte diese Patienten in eine High-Risk und Low-Risk Gruppe BCR betreffend.
Theodorescu D et al. [35], untersuchte 71 Patienten mit lokalem PCA die mit radikaler Prostatektomie behandelt wurden.
Der CGA positive Zellen in der Pathologie waren ein unabhängiger Prädiktor für das krankheitsspezifische Überleben, unabhängig von Gleason, Organüberschreitung, usw.

Zur Strahlenresistens sagen diese Untersuchungen nichts aus. Da habe ich, ausser Bonkhoff, nichts gefunden. Das beweist natürlich nicht, dass die Aussagen falsch wären, aber auch nicht dass sie in dieser von Samy interpretierten Tragweite, richtig sind. Geht man davon aus, dass in etwa 5-25% der Patienten bei Erstdiagnose NED vorhanden ist, ist bei Totalremissionen von >90%, wie sie bei RT, mit entspr. Dosen möglich sind, nicht erkennbar, dass NED dieses Ergebnis negativ beeinflusst. Da sich aber NED zu NET entwickeln kann, die dann ziemlich strahlenresistent sind, wäre ich grundsätzlich vorsichtig -* ggf. Prostatektomie vor Strahlentherapie.*

Eine bildliche Darstellung der NED / NET bei Prostatkrebs:




_"proposed lineage map for epithelial/neuroendocrine prostate cell differentiation based upon the amplification of  intermediate cell populations in human and mouse models of prostate cancer. Regulatory mutations (loss of PTEN or Rb/p53) that result in increased intermediate populations are indicated. TAC: transit amplifying cells, NE: neuroendocrine, AR: androgen receptor, Syn: synaptophysin."_

Interessant, dass gerade PTEN als Auslöser gesehen wird, denn gelegentlich wird PTEN Mutation mit Strahlenresistens in Verbindung gebracht. _"...The 4 most common genetic abnormalities reported in the literature, p53, Bcl-2, COX and Akt/PTEN..."_ [43], und  _"Researchers investigate radiation resistance in PTEN-deficient tumor cells"_ [44]. Vielleicht ergibt sich hiermit eine indirekte Strahlenresistens. Die wäre genauso Folge von Gen Mutationen wie NED.

Bonkhoff untersucht diese Marker: COX-2, VEGF, BCL2, ect. Das sind wirklich wichtige Sachen Strahlenresistens  betreffend (hatte ich weiter oben schon ausgeführt). Vor Strahlentherapie ist halt die exakte Diagnose das Problem. Je mehr Infos man hat, umso genauer kann man die Wirksamkeit einschätzen. Sehr erfahrene Therapeuten mögen darauf evt. auch verzichten können.


*Samy*, was Deine Beiträge so kontrovers gestaltet, und damit die eigentliche Aussage verdeckt, ist die "Lobhudelei" Herrn Schmidt betreffend. Er ist ein kontroverser Therapeut, ich habe mich auch oft mit ihm gestritten. Das weckt natürlich einige Beissreflexe und bringt hier nix. Mach dafür ggf. einen eigenen Thread auf.

Auch das _"habe es immer schon gewusst"_ - ja, Samy, auch wenn das so ist, im Sozialisationsprozess der Menschheit hat sich gezeigt, dass Zusammenleben am besten funktioniert, wenn man das auch mal für sich behält. Würde ich das immer wieder rausholen, wäre ich schon 5 mal geschieden und die Kollegen hätten mir sicher irgendwann mal Gift in den Kaffee, äh Grüntee getan!

*Samy - cool down.*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[33] WEINSTEIN MH, PARTIN AW, VELTRI RW, EPSTEIN JI, Neuroendocrine differentiation in prostate cancer: enhanced prediction of progression after radical prostatectomy, Hum Pathol, 1996, 27(7):683687
[35] THEODORESCU D, BRODER SR, BOYD JC, MILLS SE, FRIERSON HF JR, Cathepsin D and chromogranin A as predictors of long term disease specific survival after radical prostatectomy for localized carcinoma of the prostate, Cancer, 1997, 80(11):21092119.
[38] AHLEGREN G, PEDERSEN K, LUNDBERG S, AUS G, HUGOSSON J, ABRAHAMSSON PA, Neuroendocrine differentiation is not prognostic of failure after radical prostatectomy but correlates with tumor volume, Urology, 2000, 56(6):10111015.
[39] REVELOS K, PETRAKI C, SCORILAS A, STEFANAKIS S, MALOVROUVAS D, ALEVIZOPOULOS N, KANELLIS G, HALAPAS A, KOUTSILIERIS M, Correlation of androgen receptor status, neuroendocrine differentiation and angiogenesis with time-to-biochemical failure after radical prostatectomy in clinically localized prostate cancer, Anticancer Res, 2007, 27 (5B):36513660.
[40] AUTORINO R, LAMENDOLA MG, DE LUCA G, DE SIO M, GIULIANO F, DARMIENTO M, DE PLACIDO S, CONTI P, DI LORENZO G, Neuroendocrine immunophenotype as predictor of clinical recurrence in 110 patients with prostate cancer, Int J Immunopathol Pharmacol, 2007, 20(4):765770.
[41] TAPLIN ME, GEORGE DJ, HALABI S, SANFORD B, FEBBO PG, HENNESSY KT, MIHOS CG, VOGELZANG NJ, SMALL EJ,
KANTOFF PW, Prognostic significance of plasma chromogranin A levels in patients with hormone-refractory prostate cancer treated in Cancer and Leukemia Group B 9480 study, Urology, 2005, 66(2):386391.
[42] GROBHOLZ R, GRIEBE M, SAUER CG, MICHEL MS, TROJAN L, BLEYL U, Influence of neuroendocrine tumor cells on
proliferation in prostatic carcinoma, Hum Pathol, 2005, 36(5):562570.
[43] http://www.biomedcentral.com/1471-2407/9/225
[44] http://www.rt-image.com/Tough_Tumors...201457685428FE

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo Samy,



> Gerade vor 5 Minuten erhielt ich (per Post) den Befund über meine Blutwerte und Marker vom Institut der Klinischen Chemie am Klinikum der Uni München mit dem handschriftlichen Vermerk: 
> "Alle Ergenisse vom 25.02.11 sind jetzt unauffällig". Hier die Auflistung der für PCa relevante Marker: 
> "*Endokrinologie, Spezialanalytik: Chromogranin A (CISbio) 87,3 ng/ml (Richtwerte < 98,0); Immunologie, Proteinchemie:* PSA S < 0,003 ng/ml;  CEA S 0,8 ng/ml (Richtwerte < 3,4); ProGRP S 35,1 pg/ml (Richtwerte < 38); NSE S 9,7 ng/ml  (Richtwerte 0,0 - 16,3)". 
> Diese Werte sind gegenüber der zuletzt (vor der Bestrahlung 7/2009 und Nierentransplantation 6/2010) am 31.03.2008 gemessene Laborwerte signifikant gesunken (CGA z.B. betrug damals: 248; jetzt 87,3). Die Normalisierung ist mit der an Sicherheit grenzenden Wahrscheinlichkeit auf relativ gute Funktion meiner transplantierten Niere zurückzuführen.


Wünsche Dir weiterhin so passable Werte!

Gruß, Helmut

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,

@LowRoad
da bin ich aber froh, dass ich nicht alleine mit meiner Einschätzung bin, und danke für die Erläuterung und schöne bildliche Darstellung von NED/NET & Co.

Nachdem nun Samy sich aus dem Thread verabschiedet hat, sollte es doch möglich sein, die ursprüngliche Diskussion Was für Möglichkeiten bestehen gegen strahlungsresistente Zellen? fortzusetzen, denn als Erfolgsstory lassen sich die bis jetzt vorliegenden Erkenntnisse wohl kaum verkaufen.

@Samy
Man darf nicht jedes Wort, jede Formulierung auf die Goldwaage legen. Meine früheren Ausführungen haben schon gezeigt, dass es um Samy s Projekt geht, und so ist meine etwas flapsige Formulierung in meinem letzten Beitrag auch gemeint.
Auch wenn Du heute enttäuscht, vielleicht auch verbittert bist über den Diskussionsverlauf, so bin ich sicher, dass nach einer Abstandszeit sich doch wieder das Bedürfnis entwickelt, Deine Erfahrungen, Deine Ansichten kund zu tun, und dann denke bitte an meinen Rat, diesen Einstieg gut vor zu bereiten.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Hans-J.

Aber Hallo,

Was hier im Forum alles möglich ist und dass in einem Thread der von @Rustra mit viel Hirn eingestellt wurde, kann nicht nur mit Kopfschütteln und Erstaunen zur Kenntnis genommen werden.

Dieses gehört von verantwortlicher Stelle unterbunden.

@Samy 


> *PS:* Um nicht in Verruf zu geraten, habe ich ein Bedürfnis, hinzu zu fügen, dass bei meinem erwähnten Rechtsstreit vor dem Europäischen Gerichtshof für Menschenrechte nicht um ein Straf-, sondern um ein Zivilverfahren ging. Bitte hierzu auch keine Anfragen, weil es sich um ein diesem Forum fremdes Thema (Zivilrechts-Angelegenheit) ging. _Den Hinweis darauf hielt ich aber trotzdem für geboten, wenn man bedenkt, wie häufig Rechtsgutachter (infolge ihrer verfehlten Thesen) falsche Gutachten stellen und Richter infolge ihrer Autoritätsverblendung die Rechtssuchende um ihr Recht berauben._

----------


## jürgvw

Hallo Samy

komischerweise habe ich auch schon Gutachten von Naturwissenschaftern, darunter auch vereinzelten Physikern, zu sehen bekommen, die ganz oder zum Teil nichts wert waren. Physiker sind nämlich auch nur Menschen und können sich ganz ohne böse Absicht einmal vergaloppieren. Und schliesslich habe ich, als ich einmal die Schweiz in Strassburg vertreten musste, zumindest im damals aktuellen Fall nicht den Eindruck gewonnen, die Richter (die unter sich nicht vollends einig waren) hätte auf grund einer Autoritätsverblendung gehandelt.

Etwas mehr Vorsicht in der Wortwahl wäre Dir wohl angezeigt - oder bist Du verbittert?

Mit *Daniel Schmidt* habe ich auch schon die Klingen gekreuzt. Das hindert mich aber keineswegs, ihn hier *in Schutz zu nehmen* und festzustellen, dass die weitaus überwiegende Zahl seiner Beiträge manchem Patienten wertvolle Erkenntnisse gebracht hat.

In der Hoffnung, es gehe Dir weiterhin gut, aber Du werdeset im Forum nicht mehr anzutreffen sein grüsst Dich

Jürg

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Jürg,



> Mit Daniel Schmidt habe ich auch schon die Klingen gekreuzt. *Das hindert mich aber keineswegs,* *ihn hier in Schutz zu nehmen* und festzustellen, dass die weitaus überwiegende Zahl seiner Beiträge manchem Patienten wertvolle Erkenntnisse gebracht hat.


Was soll das hier? Bist Du von Samys Ausführungen so beeindruckt? Wie ich schon in diesem Thread an anderer Stelle ausführte, produzieren die Anbetenden das Götzenbild.

Wenn Forumsmitglieder um Rat allgemein oder direkt bei Herrn Schmidt fragen, dann bedankt sich die große Mehrheit artig bei ihm, was auch richtig ist, denn er gibt diesen Rat in seiner Freizeit unentgeltlich, und viele empfinden dies als das i-Tüpfelchen, die Beruhigung für die eigene Entscheidung.

Dann gibt es die zweite Gruppe, die wissenschaftlich diskutieren möchte, an neuen Erkenntnissen interessiert ist und oft, wie in diesem Thread auch, durchaus mit realem Hintergrund, nämlich die eigene fortgeschrittene Erkrankung zu versuchen, besser/länger im Zaum zu halten. Der Stil dieser Diskussionen ist etwas rustikaler, aber war bisher vertretbar, zumindest in der Zeit seit dem ich wieder aktiv im Forum bin. Und dann ist Herr Schmidt Manns genug, einen über die Anstandsgrenze gehenden Diskutanten in die Schranken zu verweisen.
Wie gesagt, sehe ich zurzeit keinen Grund für so einen Appell in diesem Thread und empfinde diesen hier eher unpassend.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## Samy

*Sag niemals nie, mit Bedauern stelle ich fest, dass ich meinen Entschluss, mit meinen Stellungnahmen nicht mehr zur Verärgerung  in diesem Tread beitragen zu wollen, zu früh (gestern um 11: 18) getroffen habe. Der anderthalb Stunden später (gestern um 12: 45) in diesem Trad gesetzte Beitrag LowRoad,* den im folgenden Auszugsweise wiedergeben wird,* ist Wert, mit meinen Vorsatz zu brechen, um der Wahrheitsfindung zu dienen.   

@LowRoad*



> Hallo Samy,
> ... anders als Du das an Deinem Einzelfall festmachen willst, was grundsätzlich ungeeignet ist, versuche ich mal das etwas wissenschaftlicher aufzuarbeiten. ... 
> *Interpretiert man Bonkhoffs Aussage so, dass die in 5-25% der Fälle vorhandene NED in Prostatakrebsbiopsien bestrahlungsresistent sind, dann kann man dafür keine Belege finden. ... 
> Zur Strahlenresistens sagen diese Untersuchungen nichts aus. Da habe ich, ausser Bonkhoff, nichts gefunden. Das beweist natürlich nicht, dass die Aussagen falsch wären, aber auch nicht dass sie ... richtig sind. Geht man davon aus, dass in etwa 5-25% der Patienten bei Erstdiagnose NED vorhanden ist, ist bei Totalremissionen von > 90%, wie sie bei RT, mit entspr. Dosen möglich sind, nicht erkennbar, dass NED dieses Ergebnis negativ beeinflusst.*


*
Damit wird bestätigt, dass die Benkhoffs Thesen zu Recht zu hinterfragen sind.*

*@Knut*
Lieber Knut, ich danke Dir für Deine unparteiische und moderate Einwirkung auf meine kontravers geführte Auseindersetzung in diesem Tread. *Aus der Unterstellung Lowroad, ich würde die Kritik an Bonkhoffs Thesen an meinem Einzelfall festmachen, was grundsätzlich ungeeignet ist (siehe oben), wirst Du entnehmen, warum ich Deinen Vorschlag, Bonkhoffs Thesen in einem anderen Tread an meinem Fall zur Diskussion zu stellen, nicht Folge geleistet habe. Denn dann hätte man behauptet, eine Schwalbe macht noch keinen sommer. Ferner würde man mir erneut unterstellen, mit Bonkhoff deshalb abrechnen zu wollen, weil er mir eine niederschmetternde Diagnose gestellt hat. Die bisher nicht umfassend hinterfragene Behauptung Bonkhoffs, wonach Etwa 10% aller PCa neuroendokrin, strahlenresistent, potentiell unsterblich und somit therapierefraktär sind, würde dann erneut umgangen, weil hier oft zu Unrecht die Auseindersetzung in der Sache mit einer  Polemik gegen die Person verwechselt.* 
  Ferner unterstellt man mir zu Unrecht, Bonkhofs Thesen deshalb zu beanstanden, um die Stellungnahmen Daniel zu rechtfertigen. Denn zum einen stelle ich bereits seit 2007 die Thesen Bonkhoffs in Frage (also ein paar Jahre bevor Daniel mit seinen Beiträgen das Forum bereicherte). Zum anderen hat Daniel meine Unterstützung nicht nötig. Seine Stellungnahmen sprechen für sich und sprechen Bände: Das Werk lobt den Meister. 
  Gruß Samy

*@jürgvw*
Hallo Jürg, es lag nicht in meiner Absicht, Richter generell Autoritätshörigkeit zu unterstellen. Wohl aber wirst Du berufsbedingt nicht bestreiten, dass leider nicht selten sich Richter unkritisch der Meinung der Gutachter anschliessen, weil sie davon ausgehen, dass Gutachter sich fachlich selten irren. Mit den Urologen ist es auch nicht anders. Sie haben in der Regel keinen Anlaß, das 2. Gutachten eines Pathologen (der in der Regel nicht durch ein 3. Gutachten überprüft wird) in Frage zu stellen, vor allem dann nicht, wenn der Gutachter  Professoren-Titel trägt. Bonkhoff soll gesagt haben, er sei kein Gott. D.h. auch er ist nicht unfehlbar. Generell irren sich die Menschen, auch Physiker wie ich. Allerdings geht es hier nicht um meine, sondern um die Gutachters Thesen.   
Gruß Samy

----------


## LowRoad

Möchte euch eine sehr beachtliche Studie der Rochester Universität vorstellen, die auf dem AUA Meeting 2011 vorgestellt wird. Untersucht wird das Langzeitüberleben von Prostatakrebspatienten, die primär mit Operation(RP) oder
Strahlentherapie(RT) + Hormontherapie(ADT) behandelt wurden.

_"...Estimated 10-year cancer-specific-survival (CSS) following RP and RT+ADT was equivalent (92%), and was modestly better than RT alone (88%)....RP and RT+ADT provide similar long-term cancer control for patients with high-risk disease..."_

Leider werden keine weiteren Angaben zur Strahlendosis ect. gemacht. Bedenkt man aber, dass die Behandlung in den Jahren 1988-2004 stattgefunden hat, wird wohl 3D-CRT zur Anwendung gekommen sein. Das schliesst Dosen, die man heute für sinnvoll hält (>80Gy) aus. Alle diesbezüglichen Studien weisen einen Vorteil von entspr. Dosiseskalation aus, so dass dieses Ergebnis (92%) heute noch besser aussehen sollte!

Eine weitere interessante Studie betreffend Einsatz von Statinen parallel zur RT:

_"...The 5- and 8-year PSA relapse-free survival (PRFS) rates for statin patients were 89% and 80%, compared with 83% and 74% for those not taking statins..."_

Wenn man jetzt noch ein Markerprofil durchführen lässt, um Strahlensensibilisierung einschätzen zu können (PTEN, BCL2, P53, COX2)  dann werden sich die Ergebnisse weiter verbessern.

*Die Zeit arbeitet für die Strahlentherapie!*

----------


## Samy

Hallo LowRoad (ich kann Dich leider nicht mit dem Vornamen ansprechen, da er mir nicht bekannt ist),

Dir gebührt mein Dank dafür, mit Deiner (von mir Auszugsweise zitierten) Stellungnahme eine Wendung in der von mir angezetelten Auseinandersetzung gebracht zu haben. Es hat mich veranlasst, meinen Vorsatz (mich nicht mehr zur Sache zu äußern) nicht länger einzuhalten. Wäre Deine Stellungnahme früher erschienen, dann hätten sich hier viele kontraverse Diskussionen  und gegenseitige Verdächtigungen erübrigt.

*Im Grunde bedürfte es aber keiner Recherchen, dass außer Prof. Bonkhoff keiner die These, NED sei Strahlungsresistenz, vertritt. Denn Prof. Bonkhoff war aufrichtig, sich zum Beleg seiner Behauptungen auf "Eigene Forschung" und 14 (1991-2004 veröffentlichte) Publikationen zu berufen, in denen er als Autor oder Co-Autor mitwirkte. Wäre Prof. Bonkhoff andere Quellen bekannt gewesen, dann hätte er sie auch mit erwähnt. 

Über das Thema, ob Prof. Bonkhoff bei seinen Gutachten von richtigen Prämissen ausgeht, lässt sich streiten. Die eigene Forschung taugt aber nicht, um Richtigkeit der eigenen Thesen zu belegen: Gutachten der Gutachter in eigener Sache verstoßt gegen das Unparteilichkeitsgebot. 

*Gruß Samy

----------


## Samy

*Ich habe übersehen, dass in disem Tread zuvor auch Hartmut (wie später LowRoad) berichtete:* 



> *meinem Kenntnisstand nach beruht Bonkhoffs These von der Strahlenresistenz von NE-Tumoren auf seiner Beobachtung  In der Literatur fand ich nicht eine Forschungsarbeit, die diese These bestätigen würde. Soweit die Strahlenresistenz bei NE-Zellen angeführt wird, erfolgt ein Verweis auf Bonkhoff.*


*
Es ist daher für mich weder verständlich, dass Hartmut hysterisch auf meine Bonkhoffs Kritik reagiert, noch ist nachvollziehbar, dass Hans-J. meine folgende Aussage beanstandet:  
*


> *Würde ich eine These aufstellen, die sonst in der wissenschaftlichen Literatur selten vertreten wird, so wette ich, dass ich in der Fülle der Publikationen bei einigen zum Beleg zitiert werde.*


 *obwohl sie inhaltlich nicht anders besagt als Hartmut festgestellt hat.*

----------


## LowRoad

*Molecular Markers and Death From Prostate Cancer* */ Molekulare Marker und Tod durch Prostatakrebs
*
*Hintergrund:
*Die aktuellen Methoden zur Bewertung der Prognose von Prostatakrebs zum Zeitpunkt der Diagnose sind begrenzt.

*Studienziel:*
Um festzustellen, ob regulierende molekulare Marker des Zellzyklusses wie Bcl-2, p53, Angiogenese (beta-3 integrin, VEGF Vascular-Endothelial-Growth-Factor), und Gefäßdichte mit einem erhöhten langfristigen Risiko für Tod bei Männern mit Prostatakrebs verbunden sind. Als Beobachtunsstudie angelegt, wurden 1313 Männer mit Prostatakrebs von 1991 bis 2006 untersucht. 1172 Datensätze konnten ausgewertet werden.

Bei Diagnose waren die Männer im Durchschnitt 72 Jahre alt, hatten einen aPSA Wert von 10ng/ml und hatten durchschnittliche Gleason Werte. Nach 11 bis 16 Jahren Nachbeobachtungszeit verstarben knapp 72% der Männer, aber nur 21,5% krankheitsspezifisch. Dies wurde entsprechend weiter untersucht, indem die noch vorhandenen Stanzen aus den Erstbiopsien verwendet wurden, um die Markerexpression zu bestimmen.

*Studienergebnis:
*Immunhistochemische Nachweise von Bcl-2, p53, oder hohe Gefäßdichte bei Prostatakrebs Biopsien bei Diagnose ist mit einem erhöhten langfristigen Risiko für  krankheitsspezifisches Versterben verbunden. BCL-2 ist der wichtigste Faktor, gefolgt von Gefäßdichte (verbunden mit VEGF) und P53:



Empfehlenswert wäre also für Hochrisikopatienten, die Marker z.B. bei Prof. Bonkhoff bestimmen zu lassen, um eine individualisierte Therapie zu ermöglichen. Schön, dass wir solch einen Pathologen im Lande haben!

----------


## LowRoad

Eine Ergänzung zum Thema *Neuroendokrine Tumore, ihre Häufigkeit und die entspr. Aussichten.* 
Laut einer *Studie von Krauss & Kollegen* (2011) wurden 143 Patienten mit Gleason 8-10 untersucht, die EBRT, EBRT+BT oder BT als Ersttherapie gewählt hatten. Untersucht wurde der Anteil der CGA positiven Zellen in den Stanzen der Biopsie. 

*  <1% = 21 Patienten = 15%
1-10% = 11 Patienten =  8%
 >10% =  8 Patienten =  6%*

Signifikant war, dass Patienten mit <1% NE Zellanteil ein erheblich geringeres Risiko für Fernmetastasen nach 10 Jahren Nachbeobachtungszeit hatte,  13.4% vs. 55.3%. Ebenso war das krankheitsspezifische Überleben (CSS) 91.7% vs. 58.9% signifikant. Leider wird nicht ausgeführt, ob durch die RT eine lokale Kontrolle erreicht werden konnte, auch wenn ich davon ausgehe. Zusammenfassend kann man sagen, dass doch ein nicht ganz kleiner Teil der Patienten mit Gleason 8-10 (19 von 143 etwa *13%*) ein erheblich grösseres Risiko für Fernmetasen bedingt durch den NE Anteil ihrer Erkrankung haben. 

Eine Beurteilung der Stanzen eines Gleason 8-10 Tumor hinsichtlich der Anzahl der CGA positiven NE-Tumorzellen scheint sinnvoll.

----------


## VolkerCz

Gibt es hier im Quasi-Wissenschaftsforum neue Erfahrungen und Erkenntnisse hinsichtlich der
Mutation der hormonsensiblen Zellen in neuroendokrine Zellen?
Ich nehme seit 15.September 2011 Zytiga (Abirateronacetat) + Prednison und obwohl die Zytiga vertreibende
Firma Jansen&Jansen ja von Messungen des PSA's zu Beginn der Behandlung abrät, haben wir trotzdem
meinen PSA gemessen. Er hat sich eingependelt zwischen 40 und 50. Eigentlich erfreulich.
Es ist aber ein anderes Phänomen aufgetreten, nämlich ein rasanter Anstieg der Alkalischen Phosphatase
bis auf 1650. Jansen&Jansen hat keine Erklärung dafür. Meine Deutung dieses Anstiegs und das ist auch die
Vermutung von Frau Dr.Jutta Hübner( Expertin in komplementärer Onkologie) ist die Entartung in die
neuroendokrine Phase. Diese Zellen sind ja fast unangreifbar. Also was tun.
Beim nächsten Bluttest werde ich CGA messen lassen.
Vorschlag von Rudolf Tocotrienol (gamma und delta) zu nehmen, nur, wer garantiert mir, daß in den 
Kapseln auch wirklich Tocotrienol enthalten ist. Meine Apothekerin kennt die Lieferfirmen nicht. 
Und mit dem Geheimtip Horvi-Therapie (Schlangengift) habe ich schon mal sehr schlechte Erfahrungen
gemacht. Teuer und ineffektiv bis schädlich. 
Das Medikament PX-478 habe ich noch in keiner Phasenstudie gesehen. 
Im Gegensatz zu Alpharadin, das ja Mitte bis Ende 2012 auf den Markt kommen soll und ein Hoffnungsschimmer
für geplagte PCAler mit Knochenmetastasen wäre.

Gruß Volker

----------


## RuStra

> Gibt es hier im Quasi-Wissenschaftsforum neue Erfahrungen und Erkenntnisse hinsichtlich der
> Mutation der hormonsensiblen Zellen in neuroendokrine Zellen?


hallo Volker,
das sind keine Mutationen, sondern Differenzierungen = die eine Zellform kann in die andere übergehen und, in diesem Falle zum Glück, auch unter Androgeneinfluss wieder zurück  -so jedenfalls mein Kenntnisstand.




> Ich nehme seit 15.September 2011 Zytiga (Abirateronacetat) + Prednison und obwohl die Zytiga vertreibende
> Firma Jansen&Jansen ja von Messungen des PSA's zu Beginn der Behandlung abrät, haben wir trotzdem
> meinen PSA gemessen. Er hat sich eingependelt zwischen 40 und 50. Eigentlich erfreulich.
> Es ist aber ein anderes Phänomen aufgetreten, nämlich ein rasanter Anstieg der Alkalischen Phosphatase
> bis auf 1650. Jansen&Jansen hat keine Erklärung dafür.


Wenns die Knochen-Ap ist, dann gibts vermehrten Knochenstoffwechsel-Umsatz. Wen haste denn bei Janssen-Cilag gefragt, in der Zulassungs-Studie war das doch auch ein Parameter!




> Meine Deutung dieses Anstiegs und das ist auch die
> Vermutung von Frau Dr.Jutta Hübner( Expertin in komplementärer Onkologie) ist die Entartung in die
> neuroendokrine Phase. Diese Zellen sind ja fast unangreifbar. Also was tun.
> Beim nächsten Bluttest werde ich CGA messen lassen.


Kann sein, muss aber nicht. Allein die verstärkte Knochemetasierung von nicht mehr mittels Androgenmaschinerie arbeitenden Krebszellen kann ja passiert sein. Die neuroendokrinen Zellen selbst teilen sich ja nicht, aber sie geben Wachstumsignale für andere Krebszellen ab.
Unangreifbar sind die auch nicht. Wenn sie wieder Androgene zu sehen bekommen, redifferenzieren sie mit Glück zurück - aber ich weiss nicht, ob solch eine Therapie-Option für dich in Frage kommt, dein Profil ist nicht das aktuellste, die AP-Steigerung lässt auf einen Progress schliessen.





> Vorschlag von Rudolf Tocotrienol (gamma und delta) zu nehmen, nur, wer garantiert mir, daß in den 
> Kapseln auch wirklich Tocotrienol enthalten ist. Meine Apothekerin kennt die Lieferfirmen nicht.


Es gibt zwar Tocotrienol-Bezugsquellen (energia-vital-shop.de und auch bei tavarlin), aber die Höhe der Dosis ist noch, gemessen an den veröffentlichten Papieren, zu niedrig.





> Und mit dem Geheimtip Horvi-Therapie (Schlangengift) habe ich schon mal sehr schlechte Erfahrungen
> gemacht. Teuer und ineffektiv bis schädlich. 
> Das Medikament PX-478 habe ich noch in keiner Phasenstudie gesehen. 
> Im Gegensatz zu Alpharadin, das ja Mitte bis Ende 2012 auf den Markt kommen soll und ein Hoffnungsschimmer
> für geplagte PCAler mit Knochenmetastasen wäre.


Ja, Alpharadin schon, und danach kommen weiter Hoffnungsschimmer.
Aber sowie es aussieht, lösen die unser Problem nicht: Die Pathologie von (Knochen-)Metastasierung aufklären und ursächlich eingreifen!
Ich würde deine aktuelle Situation mal genauer unter die Lupe nehmen: Was genau geht gerade vor?? In der Zulassungsstudie zum Zytiga waren auch die CTCs ein Parameter, DeBono hat die Jahre davor einige Papiere veröffentlicht, wie toll dieser neue Marker ist. Hast du das mal messen lassen?
Und dann würde ich evtl. von allen Formen von HB die Finger lassen und auf andere Behandlungs-Schemata umschwenken. Nichts ist schlimmer als linear bei einer Behandlungsschiene zu bleiben, die sich ausgelutscht hat.




> Gruß Volker


Gruss zurück,
Rudolf

----------


## hans.z

Hallo Volker & Rudolf,




> Vorschlag von Rudolf Tocotrienol (gamma und delta) zu nehmen, nur, wer garantiert mir, daß in den 
> Kapseln auch wirklich Tocotrienol enthalten ist. Meine Apothekerin kennt die Lieferfirmen nicht. 
> 
> Gruß Volker


ich beziehe Gamma-Delta-Tocotrienol über den Apotheker meines Vertrauens, da mir die Importformalitäten lästig sind und ich keine Zeit dafür habe.
Es kommt aus den USA, kann aber möglicherweise auch über die Schweiz importiert werden. Die Beschaffung dauert ca. 10-14 Tage.

http://www.allergyresearchgroup.com/...els-p-293.html

Der/die Apotheker/in benötigt dafür ein Privatrezept für die Importunterlagen als Nachweis.

Vielleicht wäre es sinnvoll, auch einen onkologisch versierten Immunologen *zur Beratung* zu konsultieren.

Herzliche Grüße
hans

----------


## VolkerCz

Hi Hans, Rudolf,

Ich selbst hatte keinen Kontakt zu Jansen-Cilag aufgenommen. Die Agenten (Vertreter) umschwärmen vielmehr meinen
Onkologen, besuchen ihn häufig, weil er jetzt schon den vierten Abirateronacetatpatienten hat. Mit mir hat die
Geschichte angefangen, so daß schon seit 15. September 2011 Blutwerte vorhanden sind. Und diese Leute hat
mein Onkologe gefragt, allerdings ohne befriegende Antwort auf den enormen AP-Anstieg. Ich hatte auch im
Studienzentrum an der Charite in Berlin angerufen und die hatten wohl ähnliche Fälle registriert. Ihre Empfehlung:
3 statt 4 Tabletten. On verra.
Meine Profilweiterführung hätte für Aussenstehende nicht viel gebracht, da ich neben Abiraterone auch noch
Bestrahlungen erhalte und da sagen die Werte nicht allzuviel aus. Hoffentlich Apoptosen ohne Ende, meinetwegen
auch mit steigendem PSA.

Totale HB-Unterbrechung habe ich während meiner Reichle-Studie praktiziert. Casodex und Avodart nehme ich ja
schon seit Nov 2008 nicht mehr. Nur noch das Analogon Trenantone. Trenantone habe ich als Selbstversuch
ohne Abstimmung mit dem Studienzentrum im Mai 2010 abgesetzt mit folgendem Ergebnis:


Letzte Trenantone 26.Febr.2010


25.5.2010 PSA 0,43 , AP 55, Testo 0,03
01.7.2010 PSA 0,56 , AP 55 Testo <0,03
29.7.2010 PSA 4,20 AP 80 Testo 0,03 
26.8.2010 PSA 19,6 AP 70 Testo 0,32  (also 6 Monate nach der Letzten Trenantonespritze)

Am 26.8.2010 dann wieder Trenantonespritze nach heftigen Diskussionen und Androhung Rausschmiss aus
der Studie. Trotzdem Weiterführung der Studie.

30.9.2010 PSA 3,58 AP 104 Testo 0,03.

Quintessenz: Ich hätte jetzt Bedenken auf Trenantone zu verzichten, auch wenn dadurch vielleicht eine
Rückdifferenzierung der neuroendokrinen Zellen (falls ich sie habe) möglich wäre.

Den CTC (Circulating Tumor Cells) Marker finde ich nur in Verbindung mit Brustkrebs.

CTC might often display tumor stem cell characteristics highlighting their role in metastasis formation.
EMT (Epitheliale mesenchymate Transition) are detectable in CTC analysed in metastatic breast cancer
samples, giving a hint for the negative prognostic impact of such cells due to the EMT switch that leads
to decreased apoptosis and the development of chemo-resistance.

Ich glaube, daß selbst ein Medizinstudium nicht ausreicht, um diese komplexen Stoffwechselvorgänge beim
Krebsgeschehen zu durchschauen. Wer hat den Krebszellen nur diese Überlebenskraft und Anpassungsintelligenz
eingeimpft. 

Beim Tocotrienol weiß ich nicht, was ich machen soll.

Gruß Volker

----------


## LowRoad

> ...Meine Deutung dieses Anstiegs und das ist auch die Vermutung von Frau Dr.Jutta Hübner ... ist die Entartung in die neuroendokrine Phase. Diese Zellen sind ja fast unangreifbar. Also was tun.


Hallo Volker,
warum meinst Du von neuroendokriner Entwicklung betroffen zu sein? Das ist zwar nach langer Androgen-Therapie nicht völlig abwegig, aber es fehlen belastbare Serummarker. AP (alkaline phosphatase) ist dies nicht. Neuroendokrine Entartung steht im Zusammenhang mit der Stammzell geführten Regeneration der Prostata nach Hormontherapie. Ein normales Verhalten, was durch Absetzen der Hormontherapie ggf. auch wieder zurückzuführen ist. Vielleicht solltest Du Dich doch noch bisschen in die Grundlagen  einlesen!?

Einen Tip habe ich aber auch noch für Dich, d.h. wenn sich NED (Neuroendocrine Differentiation) bestätigen sollte:
_"...Somatostatin analog used in combination with other agents lead to PSA and symptomatic responses in several studies..."_

----------


## paul007

Hallo,

bin bei der Suche wegen Bestrahlung von paraaortalen Lymphknoten auf etwas gestossen, das ich hier noch anhängen möchte.

Seinerzeit am Anfang des Threads schrieb Daniel Schmidt:




> Mir persönlich ist diese Information neu.
> Sie kommt auch von einem  Pathologen. Persönlich kenne ich viele Patienten mit neuroendokrinen  Tumoren, die von Strahlentherapie profitiert haben / geheilt wurden.


Es ging in dem Faden um Strahlenresistenz.

In folgendem Bild wird in einem Kurs für Strahlentherapie nun aber sogar noch auf solche Areale verwiesen:




Darin steht:
"Erkennung strahlenresistenter Subareale innerhalb des Tumors"

Wie verhält es sich mit dieser Aussage ?

Gruss - Ulla

----------


## paul007

Bild ---- läd sich leider nicht !
Versuche es später nochmals.
Ulla

----------


## paul007

[IMG][/IMG]

... ein kläglicher Versuch !
Bitte vergrössern!

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Es geht hier um hypoxische Areale bei einem Kopf-Hals-Tumor. Was das mit einen neuroendokrinen Prostatakarzinom zu tun hat, weiss ich nicht.

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Ulla,
danke für den Hinweis. Offensichtlich darf man annehmen, dass hypoxische Tumorareale Strahlenresistenzen aufweisen.
Das interessante ist nun, auch beim Prostatakarzinom finden sich hypoxische Zellkolonien und diese können u.U. auch zu einem Versagen der Bestrahlungstherapie beitragen. Solche Areale gelten generell als therapieresistent. Es gibt von daher Versuche, mit der Zugabe von TH-302 bei einer Taxotere-Therapie beim HRPC wieder Wirksamkeit zu erreichen. (C.P. Hart, A.J. Armstrong et al., Bench to Bedside Experience with TH-302: A Tumor-Selektive Hypoxia-Activated Prodrug as a Promising Treatment for Prostate Cancer)

----------


## paul007

Hallo Hartmut,

ja, so habe ich das auch verstanden. Aber nicht nur Strahlen- sondern auch Chemoresistenzen gibt es bei hypoxischen Zellen.

Ein Link von einer Studie, in der man dies auch feststellte:
http://www.biomedcentral.com/content...407-11-363.pdf

Frage an Daniel Schmidt:
Und  wie kann man solche hypoxischen Areale bei Metastasensuche denn nun  finden bzw. die Unterscheidung zu oxygenen sehen - mit welcher  Bildgebung / Tracer ..... mit dem Verweis auf das eingestellte Bild # 139 von  mir ?
Über die Pathologie Aufschlüsse an einer Biopsie zu erhalten  zeigt ja noch nicht auf, wo das Areal genau liegt und wie gross es ist.

Auch wenn das Bild nicht von einem PCA ist - es ging mir vielmehr darum, zu zeigen, dass es DOCH Strahlenresistenzen gibt.
Dies wurde bislang immer nur verneint, wenn man einen Radiologen dazu befragt hat.

Gruß - Ulla

----------


## paul007

Und das liest man - wenn jemand über das Serum eine Antwort auf Resistenzen haben möchte:

 "Mit Hilfe der EDIM-Technologie ist eine nichtinvasive Biopsie ohne die chirurgische Entnahme des Tumors möglich. 
Dies bietet den großen Vorteil, dass auch vor oder während einer Therapie ein Tumor auf eine mögliche Resistenz gegen radikal- und apoptoseauslösende Therapien untersucht werden kann.

   Durch den Nachweis des Markers TKTL1 in den Makrophagen als Indikatorprotein der Vergärung ist es möglich festzustellen, ob Tumorzellen vorhanden sind, die trotz der Anwesenheit von Sauerstoff ihre Energie über die Vergärung von Glukose zu Milchsäure gewinnen.

   Die damit korrelierende reduzierte Aktivität der Mitochondrien (Abschalten des Verbrennungsstoffwechsels) führt zu einer Hemmung der Radikalbildung; gleichzeitig werden Metabolite über die Vergärung gebildet, die Radikale neutralisieren. 

Beides führt dazu, dass die Wirkung einer Strahlentherapie reduziert wird. 
Zudem werden apoptoseauslösende Mechanismen wie z.B. durch Chemotherapien mittels der Abschaltung der Mitochondrien (z.B. infolge der Reduktion von Cytochrom c) unterdrückt.


Der Vergärungsstoffwechsel spielt damit eine wesentliche Rolle bei der Resistenz gegenüber Strahlen- und Chemotherapien. 

Der Verdacht auf eine mögliche Therapieresistenz *kann gezielt* untersucht werden. (.... ahhaaa - lesen Sie nur weiter ! )
Dies sollte vor dem Beginn einer Strahlen- oder Chemotherapie durchgeführt werden, insofern kein vollständiger Tumorstatus erhoben wird.


Als Hinweis zu diesem Test:
Im Befund steht dann (..... ohne auf die einzelnen Werte des "Apo10-Score" oder "TKTL1-Score" näher einzugehen)

"Befund-Interpretation / Zusammenfassung:
Ein  intaktes Immunsystem ist Voraussetzung dafür, dass Makrophagen  Tumorfragmente phagozytieren und somit notwendig für ein aussagefähiges  Testergebnis.
Hinweis auf invasives Wachstum und eine Resistenz gegenüber radikal- und apoptoseauslösenden Therapien, _die  nachgewiesene aerobe Glykolyse kann aber auch auf andere Ursachen wie  z.B. mitochondriale Störungen (Mitochondropathien), zellulärer Stress,  Entzündungs- und Wundheilungsprozesse beruhen._
Eine Wiederholung der Testung in 3 Monaten ......."

Was soll man mit so einer Interpretaion überhaupt anfangen ?
Und  wenn es sodann auch noch "Störungen" geben kann durch  Entzündungs- und  Wundheilungsprozesse etc. !
Man fragt sich nach der Sinnhaftigkeit, wenn nicht eindeutig Aussagen gemacht werden können.

*Es  bleibt dennoch die Frage an Daniel Schmidt offen, wie es zu der  bildlichen Darstellung solcher resistenten Areale wie auf Bild 
von  Eintrag # 142 kommt !
*
Ulla

----------


## LowRoad

*Ulla,
*hypoxische Areale in soliden Tumoren sind, wen wundert's, ungünstig, denn: _"Prostate Cancer Cell Lines under Hypoxia Exhibit Greater Stem-Like Properties"_  was wiederum die Strahlentherapie ungünstig erscheinen lässt: _"Radiation Resistance of Cancer Stem Cells"_ Was tun gegen Stem Cells in Prostate Cancer? 

Höhere Strahlendosis ist sicher ein gangbarer Weg. Gamma-Tocotrienol wird als weiterer/alternativer Weg beschrieben, wenn man Docetaxel nicht einsetzen will. Wenn doch, gebe es noch die Kombination aus Docetaxel&Genistein oder Docetaxel&Octreotide (Somatostatin analogue). Sicher gibt es noch etliche weitere Ansätze, alles höchst experimentell, versteht sich!

----------


## Harald_1933

Auweia, Hartmut, Ulla, Andi, ist das alles kompliziert. Hoffentlich werde ich nie erfahren, ob ich von hypoxischen Arealen in soliden Tumoren betroffen bin. Sei es drum; zunaechst einmal geniesse ich noch das Leben mit allem Drum und Dran. Gruss aus Saigon.

"*Der Langsamste, der sein Ziel nicht aus den Augen verliert, geht noch immer geschwinder, als jener, der ohne Ziel umherirrt"*
*(*Gotthold Ephraim Lessing)

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo alle Miteinander,

@Harald, wage es nur nicht, mit Schlitzaugen wieder zu kommen, natürlich sind diese immer noch besser als Schlitzohren. Ein Schelm, wer böses nach Karneval damit verbindet.

Aber zu der Entwicklung nun, wie stark und wie weit Hypoxie im Tumor oder Tumorgewebe zu Resistenzen führen, kann ich nur sagen, dass alle Diskutanten auf einem guten Weg sind. Diese Dinge sind zunächst einmal ganz neu und die Betrachtungsweise eine völlig Neue.

Wir haben uns zu lange mit der Durchbrechung der Resistenzen - bei Bestrahlung - mit der Erhöhung von Gy befasst, im Wettstreit der Studienlage uns in höchstmögliche Dosen gewagt, aber eine intelligente Anwendung verschlafen.

Die Wissenschaft hat uns doch schon Wege aufgezeigt, wie wir durch Oxygenierung der Tumore die Sensibilität z.B. zur Bestrahlung wiederherstellen können. Also von G0 wieder nach G1/G2 kommen um die RT zu einem Erfolg werden zu lassen.
Intelligent ist doch, Gray zu vermindern, umliegedes, gesundes Gewebe zu schonen, die Wissenschaft erklärt es, die Studienlage ist noch sehr dünn hierzu, aber der Weg wurde klar gezeigt.

Das die derzeitige Bestrahlungspraxis offenbar hieran noch kein Interesse hat, zeigt klar auf, dass sowohl Gerätschaften, als auch die Anwendung dieser Erkenntnisse - hier eher ein Totschweigen - der wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnisse zunächst einmal festzustellen ist.

Obwohl doch anzunehmen ist, dass durch die höhere Erfolgsrate durch die RT bei oxygenierten Tumoren auch die RT davon profitieren würde.

Aber auch wir Schwerbetroffene sind daran nicht ganz unschuldig. Wir haben zu lange über Durchbrechung der Resistenz mithilfe von Gray, Fraktionierung und alle derzeitigen Bestrahlungsmöglichkeiten diskutiert und die wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnisse nicht genügend berücksichtigt.
Wenn wir nun - hier - im Thread oder in meinem dieses weiterdiskutieren, ist das sehr gut und in welchem Thread  für mich ohne Belang. 

Wichtig ist, dass wir den neuen Blickwinkel der Sensibilisierung schärfen, wobei wir die Chemosensibilisierung und ihre Erfolgsrate separat diskutieren sollten.
Jedenfalls freue ich mich, dass die Botschaft angekommen ist.

Freundliche Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Also, geht es jetzt um hypoxische Tumorareale, richtig? Die Frage nach der neuroendokrinen Differenzierung ist abgeschlossen.

Hypoxische Tumorareale sind in der Strahlentherapie vor allem für Kopf-Hals-Tumoren interessant, da es dort viele solche Areale gibt. Dort hat sich auch das FAZA-PET etabliert.

----------


## hartmuth

> Also, geht es jetzt um hypoxische Tumorareale, richtig? Die Frage nach der neuroendokrinen Differenzierung ist abgeschlossen.
> Hypoxische Tumorareale sind in der Strahlentherapie vor allem für Kopf-Hals-Tumoren interessant, da es dort viele solche Areale gibt. Dort hat sich auch das FAZA-PET etabliert.


Wir reden von Strahlenresistenz beim Prostatakrebs. Leider ist hierzu von Ihnen, Herr Schmidt, noch nichts Substantielles beigetragen worden.
Auf klare Fragen weichen Sie aus. Gibt es nun aus Ihrer Sicht Strahlenresistenzen beim PK oder nicht?

----------


## paul007

Hallo Hartmut,

.... ein neues Jahr - ein neuer Versuch !
Ich hoffe sehr, dass wir nach mehrfachem Anlauf nun doch noch mal eine eindeutige, differenzierte Aussage ( mit Quellennachweis ) von Daniel Schmidt bekommen.

Ulla

----------


## paul007

Herr Schmidt, hierzu bitte klare Aussagen Ihrerseits ( mit den entsprechend Quellenverweisen ):




> Die Wissenschaft hat uns doch schon Wege aufgezeigt, wie wir durch  Oxygenierung der Tumore die Sensibilität z.B. zur Bestrahlung  wiederherstellen können. Also von G0 wieder nach G1/G2 kommen um die RT  zu einem Erfolg werden zu lassen.
> Intelligent ist doch, Gray zu  vermindern, umliegedes, gesundes Gewebe zu schonen, die Wissenschaft  erklärt es, die Studienlage ist noch sehr dünn hierzu, aber der Weg  wurde klar gezeigt.


Antwort DS: ?




> Das die derzeitige Bestrahlungspraxis  offenbar hieran noch kein Interesse hat, zeigt klar auf, dass sowohl  Gerätschaften, als auch die Anwendung dieser Erkenntnisse - hier eher  ein Totschweigen - der wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnisse zunächst einmal  festzustellen ist.


Antwort DS: ?




> Obwohl doch anzunehmen ist, dass durch die  höhere Erfolgsrate durch die RT bei oxygenierten Tumoren auch die RT  davon profitieren würde.


Antwort DS: ?

Hans, sind wir gespannt auf den Bericht von Daniel Schmidt !

Ulla

----------


## paul007

Hallo Herr Schmidt,

Sie hatten in Ihrer Antwort #147 leider meine Frage vergessen:




> Und wie kann man solche hypoxischen Areale bei  Metastasensuche denn nun finden bzw. die Unterscheidung zu oxygenen  sehen - mit welcher Bildgebung / Tracer ..... mit dem Verweis auf das  eingestellte Bild # 139 von mir ?
> Über die Pathologie Aufschlüsse an  einer Biopsie zu erhalten zeigt ja noch nicht auf, wo das Areal genau  liegt und wie gross es ist.


Ulla

----------


## LowRoad

Kollegen,
was hackt ihr denn so auf dem armen DS rum? Er kann nicht anders. In der klinischen Praxis sind hypoxische Tumorareale bei PCa ohne Bedeutung - was soll er darüber berichten? Aber auch ich sehe nicht, dass dies ein erhebliches Problem bei der Primärtherapie darstellt. Bei entsprechenden Dosen von >80Gy kann man bei lokalen Erkrankungen mit ca. 90% Dauerremissionen rechnen. Bei Versagern sind Lokalrezidive extrem selten, weshalb Salvage-RPE/Cryo/HiFu meist unnötig ist. Das Problem liegt dann wahrscheinlich woanders.

Hypoxische Tumorareale können, meiner Meinung nach, bei Primärdiagnostik leicht und sicher mit dem 08/15 CD-TRUS oder dem DW-MRI erkannt werden. Sind solche vorhanden könnte ein HDR Boost dieser Areale sinnvoll sein, wenn RT als Therapieform gewünscht ist. Hierbei bekommt man leicht Äquivalenzdosen von 100Gy hin. Wegen der geringen Reichweite der HDR Strahler ohne grosse Kollateralschäden. Ergänzende Sensibilisierungsmassnahmen, wie ADT, Statine, COX-2 Blocker ect. können evt. von Nutzen sein - ich würde mich aber nicht darauf verlassen, denn bei RT ist es extrem wichtig, dass es im ersten Versuch richtig gemacht wird.

Hypoxische Tumorareale in Metastasen sind von diesem Ansatz zu differenzieren. Metastasen, die eine Grösse und Proliferation entwickelt haben, wo hypoxische Areale auftreten, sind - schlecht. Man muss dann wohl von palliativer Situation sprechen, mit all seinen Konsequenzen.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> M
> Hallo Herr Schmidt,
> 
> Sie hatten in Ihrer Antwort #147 leider meine Frage vergessen:
> 
> Ulla


Im Beitrag #147 habe ich bereits geantwortet. FAZA-PET (gilt allerdings nur für Kopf-Hals-Tumoren, in Erprobung für andere Tumorarten aktuell).

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Hypoxische Tumorareale in Metastasen sind von diesem Ansatz zu differenzieren. Metastasen, die eine Grösse und Proliferation entwickelt haben, wo hypoxische Areale auftreten, sind - schlecht. Man muss dann wohl von palliativer Situation sprechen, mit all seinen Konsequenzen.


Metastasen (Organmetastasen oder distante LK-Metastasen sind wohl damit gemeint) sind per Definition Stadium IV und damit mit einer palliativen Therapie verbunden.
Ihre Hinweise zu MRI finde ich gut.

----------


## paul007

Andi,




> Hypoxische Tumorareale können, meiner Meinung nach, bei Primärdiagnostik  leicht und sicher mit dem 08/15 CD-TRUS oder dem DW-MRI erkannt werden.


Wo stammen diese Deine Aussagen / Feststellungen denn her ?
Mit welchen Infos etc. kommst Du als Nichtmediziner zu dieser Meinung ?




> Sind solche vorhanden könnte ein HDR Boost dieser Areale sinnvoll sein,  wenn RT als Therapieform gewünscht ist. Hierbei bekommt man leicht  Äquivalenzdosen von 100Gy hin.


So eine Aussage hätte ich von Daniel Schmidt erwartet. Wo hast Du diese Info her ?

Ulla

PS.:
Vielleicht könnest Du neue, ungeläufige Abkürzungen besser ausschreiben, damit die "Dummen" hier auch wissen, von was überhaupt geredet wird.
hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diffusi...sor-Bildgebung

----------


## paul007

Andi, 

wenn es denn so ist, dass




> Hypoxische Tumorareale können, meiner Meinung nach, bei Primärdiagnostik  leicht und sicher mit dem 08/15 CD-TRUS oder dem DW-MRI erkannt werden


dann frage ich mal so ganz dämlich:
Man weiss ja garnicht, ob solche Areale vielleicht doch beim PC vorliegen und wie willst Du dann diese Bildgebung DW-MRI (Diffusionsgewichtete Magnetresonanztomografie) sodann bekommen ? 
Es wird entweder ein MRT, CT oder PET-CT mit Tracer x oder y gemacht.

Ulla

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> "Sind solche vorhanden könnte ein HDR Boost dieser Areale sinnvoll sein, wenn RT als Therapieform gewünscht ist. Hierbei bekommt man leicht Äquivalenzdosen von 100Gy hin." 
> So eine Aussage hätte ich von Daniel Schmidt erwartet. Wo hast Du diese Info her ?


Ein HDR-Brachytherapieboost über die "übliche" Bestrahlungsdosis von 74-78 Gy ist ein experimentelles Verfahren und mit potentiellen Nebenwirkungen verbunden. Bevor jemand mir mit einer STUDIE zeigt, dass ein HDR-Boost von hypoxischen Tumorarealen: a) Sinn macht und b) Ohne gravierende Nebenwirkungen machbar ist, wäre ich sehr vorsichtig mit solchen "Ideen".

----------


## LowRoad

Hallo Herr Schmidt,
also mit 80+Gy befinde ich mich schon noch innerhalb der Leitlinien:

"...For patients with intermediate- or high-risk disease, doses between 78-80+ Gy provide improved PSA-assessed disease control...Image guided radiation therapy (IGRT) is required if dose >=78Gy..."

HDR/EBRT ist eine seit jahrzehnten bewährte Therapieform, die gut belegte Ergebnisse zeigt. Wir hattes das ja schon öfters diskutiert...

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Das sind amerikanische Leitlinien. Die deutschsprachige S3-Leitlinie empfiehlt 73+Gy. Daher auch der angegebene Bereich von mir mit 74-78Gy, was eher den europäischen Verhältnissen entspricht.
Solche Dosen sind üblich bei 90% aller deutscher Kliniken. Alles was darüber hinausgeht, gehört meines Erachtens in eine Studie. 
Langzeitdaten zur Toxizität zeigen einen starken Anstieg von °II Nebenwirkungen bei Dosiseskalation und das alles ohne gesicherten Gesamtüberlebensvorteil für die Patienten. 
Darüber hinaus gibt's noch einen Haken... Unsere amerikanische Kollegen sagen zwar 80 Gy, meinen allerdings oft 80 Gy im Isozentrum damit. In Europa meinen wir damit 80 Gy im Zielvolumen, d.h. mehr als nur auf einem Punkt, wie bei der amerikanischen Definition. Darüber hinaus wird in den USA als Standard mit 1,8 Gy/d bestrahlt, in Europa gibt gerne auch mal 2,0 Gy/d. Bei dem niedrigen alpha/beta-Wert des Prostatakarzinoms, entspricht der 0,2Gy/d-Unterschied etwa 3-4 Gy Gesamtdosis.

----------


## LowRoad

Hui, jetzt wird's spekulativ! Wg. der Amis kann ich Sie beruhigen, die erforderliche Dosis wird im Zielvolumen definiert, incl. Sicherheitsränder. Damit sind nicht irgendwelche Hot-Spots gemeint. Hr. Burger hat mal geschrieben, man sollte die Dosis den Experten überlassen, das denke ich auch, und da bin ich ganz nah an z.B. Debus, Herfarth, Kovacs oder Zelefsky.

Als mündiger Patient muss man sich halt kundig machen, wo man eine für sich optimale Therapie erhält. Nicht immer einfach, aber machbar, wie z.B. in Würzburg:

_"...Auch in der konventionellen perkutanen Strahlentherapie des Prostatakarzinoms konnte durch eine Erhöhung der Bestrahlungsdosis auf etwa 80 Gy die PSA basierte biochemische Kontrolle verbessert werden, gleichzeitig resultierte diese Dosiserhöhung aber in vermehrter rektaler Toxizität (5-7). Die IMRT ermöglicht eine weitgehende Schonung des Rektums, wodurch heute eskalierte Bestrahlungsdosen ohne vermehrte Toxizität appliziert werden..."_

----------


## Hans-J.

@ Ulla, es wäre schön, wenn deine Ausführungen etwas Sachlicher und mit weniger Dampf eingestellt würden.
Natürlich möchtest du ein paar Antworten, die auch von @Andi nicht immer ganz korrekt eingestellt wurden. Denn Hypoxie spielt nicht nur im palliativen Arm eine Rolle, sondern auch in jedem Tumor und zwar von Beginn an.

Wenn die Diskussion sich nun wieder auf die Durchbrechung der Resistenz konzentrieren sollte, war ich im Glauben dieses hinlänglich schon im Vorfeld als ausdiskutiert angesehen. Ich hatte aber auch eine intelligente Ausführung - auch von Herrn Schmidt - über die Reoxygenierung der Tumore und Maßnahmen zur Strahlensensibilisierung mir gewünscht.

Vielleicht helfen die Grundlagen einigen Betroffenen:

*Prinzipien der modernen Strahlentherapie (Radioonkologie)*

**

Es erkranken jährlich in Deutschland etwa 300.000 Menschen an Krebs und etwa jeder fünfte Deutsche stirbt an einer Tumorerkrankung, eine Zahl, die in den nächsten Jahren zweifelsohne zunehmen wird.
Etwa _55%_ aller Patienten werden mit einer noch örtlich begrenzten Tumorerkrankung diagnostiziert und kommen so zur Therapie, *hiervon können ca. zwei Drittel durch die lokalen Therapiemaßnahmen (Chirurgie und Strahlentherapie) geheilt werden.
*Die Strahlentherapie als lokale, resp. lokoregionäre Maßnahme zielt also darauf, die Tumorzellen im Primärtumor und gegebenenfalls in den zugehörigen Lymphbahnen und Lymphknoten abzutöten. Für die Heilung ist die Kontrolle des lokalen bzw. lokoregionären Tumors, d.h. die Verhinderung des Lokalrezidivs eine wesentliche Voraussetzung und von entscheidender Bedeutung.* In diesem Zusammenhang sollte auch erwähnt werden, dass ca. ein Drittel aller Tumorpatienten, die nicht geheilt werden können, nicht an einer Fernmetastasierung, sondern am lokoregional nicht kontrollierten Tumor versterben.
*Die restlichen 45% kommen mit einer fortgeschrittenen, metastasierenden Erkrankung zur Behandlung, eine Heilbehandlung ist meist nicht oder nur für einen kurzen Zeitraum möglich.
Von allen diesen Patienten erhalten etwa _70%_ in ihrem weiteren Krankheitsverlauf eine Strahlenbehandlung. Diese dient dann im wesentlichen der Bekämpfung von Schmerzen und anderen, den Patienten bedrängenden Symptomen, eine längerfristige Ausheilung der Tumorerkrankung ist in diesen fortgeschrittenen Krankheitsstadien nur in wenigen Fällen möglich.
Im Allgemeinen ist bei einer Strahlenbehandlung das Risiko einer schwergradigen und dauerhaften Verletzung gesunder Gewebe gering. Die Schwellendosen (Gesamtdosis einer mit 5 x 2 Gy oder 5 x 1,8 Gy pro Woche fraktionierten Strahlentherapie), die am Normalgewebe nicht überschritten werden dürfen, sind bekannt. Die moderne Radioonkologie wählt die Strahlendosen und die technisch hoch präzisen Applikationsverfahren so, dass das Risiko von bleibenden und stärkeren Beeinträchtigungen in einer akzeptablen Größenordnung bleibt.
Grundsätzlich differiert die Strahlentherapie im Maß ihrer Risikobereitschaft nicht von anderen Disziplinen und Therapieverfahren in der Medizin, insbesondere in der Onkologie, die u.U. sogar ein Letalitätsrisiko in kauf nehmen müssen.
Eine Unterdosierung in der Strahlentherapie ist aber besonders gefährlich, gefährdet sie in hohem Maße das Ziel, alle oder eine möglichst hohe Zahl von Tumorzellen zu vernichten.
Die Radioonkologie ist ein interdisziplinäres Fach, denn sie ist doch in fast alle onkologischen Therapiestrategien maßgeblich eingebunden.
Das frühe interdisziplinäre Konsil, die frühzeitige konsiliarische Einbindung des Radioonkologen in die onkologische Diagnostik und Therapieplanung, sind heute unverzichtbare Bestandteile einer optimierten onkologischen Strategie.
Dabei spielt die Qualitätssicherung eine immer wichtigere Rolle, aus diesem Grunde ist die Erarbeitung von therapeutischen Leitlinien heute eine der wichtigsten Aufgaben, denen sich die einzelnen Fachdisziplinen stellen müssen.
Nicht nur aus klinischen, sondern auch aus forensischen Gründen kann in der Radioonkologie nicht auf die fachgebundene Nachsorge verzichtet werden. Wie alle anderen onkologischen Disziplinen ist die Radioonkologie nicht nur verpflichtet, sich über den klinischen Verlauf der von ihm behandelten Patienten zu informieren, sondern insbesondere auch die möglichen Spättoxizitäten seiner Behandlungsmodalität zu erfassen, um daraus notwendige Konsequenzen im Hinblick auf Therapiemodifikationen zu ziehen.

*Wirkungsmechanismen der Strahlentherapie
*
Hauptziel einer jeden Strahlentherapie bösartiger Tumoren ist die maximale Zerstörung aller Tumorzellen bei möglichst geringer Schädigung der den Tumor umgebenden normalen Gewebe.
Der Angriffsort der Bestrahlung ist die im Zellkern jeder Zelle befindliche DNA (Desoxyribonukleinsäure). Diese ist Träger der Erbinformation, die bei jeder Zellteilung an die Tochterzellen weitergegeben wird.
Eine Bestrahlung führt zu einer Vielzahl an DNA-Schäden, die zum großen Teil von zelleigenen Enzymen repariert werden. Einige Schäden können aber nicht repariert werden bzw. werden falsch repariert. Die Zelle führt dann noch 1-3 Teilungen durch, bevor sie ihre Teilungsfähigkeit irreversibel verliert. In weiteren Schritten werden die geschädigten Zellen aufgelöst und die dabei entstehenden Fragmente vom Immunsystem des Körpers abgebaut.

Ein zweiter Mechanismus der Zellvernichtung besteht in der durch Strahlen induzierten Apoptose. Die Apoptose entspricht einem von der Zelle selbst eingeleiteten und programmiert durchgeführten Zelltod. Sie endet ebenfalls in der Auflösung der Zelle.
Modernste Untersuchungen der experimentellen Strahlentherapie an Zellkulturen, dass bei der Vernichtung von Zellen neben der direkten Wirkung an der DNS auch Strahleneffekte (bei relativ niedrigen Strahlendosen!) auf die intrazelluläre molekulare Übermittlung von Signalen und Informationen ("Signalkaskaden") eine Rolle spielen. Die DNS selber, die ein langstreckiges Molekül darstellt und in die einzelnen Chromosomen gepackt ist, erweist sich in neueren Studien auf unterschiedlichen Abschnitten als variabel in ihrer Empfindlichkeit gegenüber Strahlen. Die Einflüsse einer Bestrahlung und deren selektive molekularen Auswirkungen werden künftig zielgerichtet zur Modulation der Strahlenwirkung (Protektion des Normalgewebes oder Verstärkung der Zellvernichtung im Tumor durch additive Therapieprinzipien wie beispielsweise Biomodulatoren oder Gentherapie) genutzt.

Die Wirkung einer Bestrahlung auf Krebsgewebe und auf normales gesundes Körpergewebe ist im Prinzip gleich. Auch im Reparaturvermögen von Tumor- und Normalzellen lassen sich keine Unterschiede nachweisen.

Die im Vergleich zum gesunden Gewebe oft schlechtere Versorgung der Tumorzellen mit Nährstoffen und vor allem mit Sauerstoff hat aber zur Folge, dass in den dadurch entstehenden hypoxischen Tumorzellen einerseits die Reparatur von DNA-Schäden weniger effizient verläuft, aber andererseits wegen fehlender Sauerstoffsensibilisierung auch weniger Tumorzellen abgetötet werden.
Eine therapeutische Wirkung kann durch Bestrahlung nur dann erzielt werden, wenn die Strahlendosis im Tumor deutlich höher als im Normalgewebe ist. Eine Strahlenbehandlung wird deshalb "zielgerichtet" durchgeführt, sodass der Tumor insgesamt eine relativ hohe Dosis erhält, während große Anteile des gesunden Gewebes keiner nennenswerten Dosis ausgesetzt sind. Das "unbelastete" Gewebe kompensiert eventuelle Schäden, die in kleineren Anteilen gesunder Strukturen entstanden sind. 



*Strahlenbiologie und Fraktionierung*Die Strahlentherapie erfolgt, bis auf ganz wenige spezielle Ausnahmen, nicht in einer einzigen Bestrahlung.
Bei der sog. fraktionierten Strahlentherapie wird nicht die gesamte zur Tumorvernichtung erforderliche Strahlendosis auf einmal appliziert, vielmehr erfolgt die Strahlenbehandlung in Form von vielen kleinen Portionen, den sog. Fraktionen.
Die Dosisangabe erfolgt hierbei in Gy (Gray) (1 Gy entspricht 100 rad).
Üblicherweise wird einmal täglich mit 1,8 - 2,0 Gy bestrahlt, an fünf Werktagen der Woche.
Die zur Bekämpfung einer Tumorerkrankung notwendige Gesamtdosis von 40-70 Gy führt somit in der Regel zu einer Gesamtbehandlungszeit von vier bis sieben Wochen.
Der Umfang der Zellabtötung nach Anwendung ionisierter Strahlen gehorcht mathematischen Regeln. Wesentlich ist, dass bei fraktionierten Strahlentherapie mit jeder Dosisapplikation, wie bei einer zytostatischen Chemotherapie mit jedem Zyklus, jeweils ein in etwa gleichgroßem Prozentsatz von Tumorzellen vernichtet wird. Beispiel: Reduktion der Zellzahl von 100 Mio. auf 10 Mio. (1.Dosis), von 10 Mio. auf 1 Mio. (2. Dosis), von 1 Mio. auf 100 000 (3. Dosis), usw.; im Beispiel reduziert sich mit jeder gleich großen Bestrahlungsfraktion die Zahl lebender Tumorzellen auf 10% des Ausgangswertes.
Die vielen Einzelfraktionen einer fraktionierten, mehrwöchigen Strahlentherapie mit hohen Gesamtdosis können zu einer Abtötung aller Zellen eines makroskopischen Größenordnung von ca. 1-2 cm oder größer besteht aus ca. 10 Mio. Zellen oder mehr. Die komplette und dauerhafte Rückbildung eines makroskopischen soliden Tumors gelingt mit alleiniger zytostatischer Chemotherapie in der Tumortherapie bei Erwachsenen (Ausnahme: Hodentumoren) nicht.
Mit einer zytostatischen Chemotherapie wird die Zahl der Tumorzellen allenfalls von einer makroskopischen auf eine mikroskopische Größenordnung (unter ca. 10 Mio.) reduziert.
In der klinisch häufig durchgeführten Kombinationen von Radio- und zytostatischer Chemotherapie erhöht die zusätzliche und durch Chemotherapie bewirkte Abtötung von Tumorzellen die Chance, alle Zellen des Tumors zu vernichten. Über die lokale Wirkung hinaus hat die systemische zytostatische Chemotherapie in der Kombination den Vorteil, eventuell vorhandene Mikrometastasen zu vernichten.

*Akute und späte Nachwirkungen der Strahlentherapie*Das optimale Schema dieser sog. fraktionierten perkutanen (d.h. von außen durch die Haut durchgeführten) Strahlentherapie ergibt sich aus dem Verhältnis einer möglichst hohen Wahrscheinlichkeit der Tumorvernichtung im Vergleich zur Wahrscheinlichkeit der zu erwartenden Nebenwirkungen.
Letztere können in Form von akuten Nebenwirkungen während der Strahlenbehandlung auftreten und sind dann meist wenige Wochen nach Abschluss der Behandlung reversibel.
In einem sehr geringen Prozentsatz können Monate bis Jahre nach der Strahlenbehandlung sog. chronische Strahlenfolgen auftreten, die in der Regel nur symptomatisch zu behandeln sind.
Allgemein gilt, dass in jedem Körpergewebe sowohl akute als auch chronische Strahlennebenwirkungen auftreten können, wobei je nach Gewebe die eine oder andere Reaktion überwiegt.
Chronische Strahlenfolgen, die u.U. die Lebensqualität von langzeitüberlebenden bzw. geheilten Patienten stark beeinträchtigten, sind insgesamt selten. Das Risiko hierfür ist aber speziell bei Bestrahlung mit hohen Einzeldosen (>2 Gy / die) erhöht.
Das Auftreten dieser Nebenwirkungen wird jedoch ganz erheblich durch die Gesamtstrahlenmenge und die Ausdehnung des Strahlenfeldes bestimmt, da grundsätzlich nur in den direkt bestrahlten Organen und Körperregionen Nebenwirkungen auftreten, in seltenen Fällen treten geringe systemische Nebenwirkungen auf.. Eine Ausnahme hiervon bildet eine sich am Anfang einer Strahlenbehandlung ggf. ausbildende Müdigkeit und Übelkeit, die wahrscheinlich durch die Überschwemmung des Körpers mit Zellabbauprodukten aus dem Tumor bewirkt wird.
Akute Strahlennebenwirkungen bestehen in der Regel zunächst in einer Hyperämie (vermehrten Durchblutung) und einem Ödem (Schwellung) in dem betroffenen Organ bzw. der Körperregion. Da während der Strahlenbehandlung auch die Zellteilung in Normalgeweben behindert wird, kommt es durch den reduzierten Nachschub zu einem Mangel an funktionstüchtigen Zellen eines Organs. Dieses wird daraufhin in seiner Funktion, je nach individueller Strahlenempfindlichkeit und verabreichter Strahlenmenge, mehr oder weniger stark eingeschränkt.
Typische akute Nebenwirkungen sind die feuchte Epitheliolyse (Ablösung) des Epithels der Haut, die akute Schleimhautentzündung (Mukositis), der meist temporäre Funktionsverlust von Speichel- und Schweißdrüsen, der Durchfall (Diarrhoe) durch Zellverlust in Dünn- und Dickdarm, Störungen der Blutbildung im Knochenmark mit Mangel an weißen Blutkörperchen (Leukopenie), akute Harnblasenentzündung (Cystitis) sowie eine Hirnschwellung (Hirnödem).
Die späten, chronischen Nebenwirkungen treten mit einer Häufigkeit von _5-11 %_ in den jeweils bestrahlten Organen auf.
Es kommt relativ einheitlich zu einer Bindegewebsvermehrung (Fibrose), zu einem dauerhaften Verlust von funktionsfähigen Organzellen (Atrophie), zu einer Verödung der versorgenden kapillären Blutgefäße mit Erweiterung der vorangehenden kleinen Arterien und Venen (Teleangiektasien) sowie zu damit verbundenen Funktionseinbußen des Organs.
Typische chronische Nebenwirkungen sind in wenigen Fällen die Strahlenfibrose der Lunge, der strahleninduzierte Darmverschluß (Ileus) sowie Verhärtungen des Unterhautfettgewebes, des Bindegewebes und der Muskulatur.
Die Kunst des Radioonkologen bei de Planung und auch Durchführung der Strahlenbehandlung liegt in der möglichst kompletten Vermeidung von späten irreversiblen Nebenwirkungen bei gleichzeitiger maximaler Tumorvernichtung.
Das Ausmaß der späten Nebenwirkungen wird insbesondere von der Höhe der Gesamtdosis sowie von der Höhe der täglichen Einzeldosis bestimmt. Als Faustregel gilt, je höher die Gesamtdosis und je höher die tägliche Einzeldosis, um so stärker ist eine mögliche späte Nebenwirkung ausgeprägt.
Zusätzlich ist hierfür noch das bestrahlte Volumen des normalen Körpergewebes maßgeblich.
In der Regel bestimmt also das den Tumor umgebende Normalgewebe die maximal tolerable Gesamtdosis in Abhängigkeit von der täglich applizierten Einzeldosis. Diese beträgt in der Regel 1,8-2,0 Gy, bei großen Bestrahlungsfeldern 1,5 Gy, in ausgewählten Fällen, bei sehr kleinen Bestrahlungsfeldern in der Nähe strahlenunempfindlicher Normalgewebe bis zu 3 Gy täglich.

Die Aufteilung der Gesamtdosis in kleine Einzeldosen hat zwei Gründe: Erstens können durch Anwendung kleiner Strahlendosen die meist dosislimitierenden späten Nebenwirkungen deutlich reduziert werden (Schonung des Normalgewebes) und zweitens können die zu Therapiebeginn vorhandenen hypoxischen Tumorzellen im Verlauf der sich über Wochen erstreckenden Strahlenbehandlung wieder in Kontakt mit Sauerstoff kommen und dadurch ihre besonders hohe Strahlenresistenz wieder verlieren (Reoxygenierung).

Dieses gilt speziell für Patienten, die Aussicht auf eine längere Überlebenszeit oder eine Heilung ihrer Erkrankung haben, bei denen also eine kurative Strahlenbehandlung durchgeführt werden sollte.
In der rein palliativen Therapie, wenn also eine längerfristige Heilung aufgrund der erheblichen Ausdehnung der Tumorerkrankung nicht mehr zu erwarten ist, stehen ein rascher Wirkungseintritt und eine kurze Gesamtbehandlungszeit im Vordergrund, so daß hier häufig mit höheren Einzeldosen gearbeitet wird.

Bei diesen Ausführungen habe ich ganz bewußt die unterschiedlichen Bestrahlungsarten außen vorgelassen.
Der Ansatz - bei der Tumorsensibilisierung - ist nicht im Wettstreit von Gy zu sehen, sondern der intelligente Einsatz der RT zur Verbesserung des Ergebnisses - sowohl bei den 55% Betroffenen mit lokalem Tumor, als auch den 45% Schwerbetroffenen.

Hans-J.

----------


## paul007

Hallo Hans,

wie Du mich zwischenzeitlich kennst kann ich das so nicht stehen lassen.
Es gab sachlich vorgetragene Fragen und ich habe auch keinen Dampf gemacht.
Lese doch noch einmal den Thread nacheinander durch.
Da stehen noch Fragen aus, die weder von Daniel Schmidt noch von Andi bislang beantwortet wurden.
In früherer Zeit lief das schon konsequenter.

Good night - Ulla

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Liebe Ulla
Falls ich irgendwelche Fragen zwischen den Zeilen nicht erkannt und beantwortet habe, diese bitte hier nochmals stellen, dann werde ich mein bestes tun, diese zu beantworten. 
Gute Nacht

----------


## LowRoad

*Eine Ergänzung zum Thema hypoxische Areale in soliden Tumoren.*



Tumorhypoxie oder niedriger Sauerstoffkonzentration, ist ein Ergebnis des fehlgeordneten Gefäßsystem welches in praktisch allen soliden Tumoren gefunden werden kann [1]. Es gibt viele Unregelmäßigkeiten und Anomalien in Tumorvaskularisation u.a. eine große Bandbreite des Abstandes zwischen den Blutgefäßen, die Sauerstoff und anderen lebensnotwendigen Nährstoffen tragen, zu Geweben. In normalen Geweben wird der Abstand zwischen Blutgefäßen sorgfältig durch mehrere Prozesse reguliert. Doch in Tumoren ist das Wachstum der bösartigen Zellen ungeregelt, und einige Zellen oder Zellregionen entwachsen buchstäblich ihrer Blutversorgung, was zu schwerem Mangel an Sauerstoff und Nährstoffen führt. Auch zeigen sind die Blutgefäße in Tumoren häufig abnormal, mit z.B. "toten-Enden" oder temporären Verschlüssen. 

*Wie erkennt man hypoxische Tumorareale?
*Gut geeignet ist ein normales DCE-MRI (Dynamic-Contrast-Enhanced-MRI), welches die "Wash-In"/"Wash-Out" Verhältnisse visualisiert, d.h. das Einströmen und Auswaschen von MRI Kontrastmittel in die Tumorareale untersucht:



T1W-MRI scan eines MCF-7 (Brustkrebs) Xenographt in die Flanke einer Maus. (a) Vor-Kontrastmittel (Magnevist®), (b) 10 min., (c) 20 min, (d) 30 min. nach Kontrastmittelgabe. Man erkennt sehr gut die Heterogenität der der Einströmung bzw. der Auswaschung, was auf heterogene Vaskularisation hindeutet.

Ein anderes Verfahren ist der CD-US (Color-Doppler-Ultraschall). Er zeigt sich bewegende Bildteile, also Blutgefäße rot an. In Tumorarealen geringer Blutgefäßdichte kann mit hypoxischen Eigenschaften gerechnet werden.

Das wahrscheinlich sensitivste Verfahren dürfte mal wieder das PET(/CT) sein. Hier wird [F-18] Fluoromisonidazole (FMISO) als PET Tracer beschrieben[2]. Ein Verfahren von dem ich hier in Deutschland noch nie gehört habe...

*Sind hypoxische Tumorareale schlecht?
*Auf jeden Fall. In diversen Studien konnte gezeigt werden, dass das Überleben der Patienten geringer war, wenn der Tumor hypoxische Areale enthielt. Dies, da hypoxische Areale, sowohl Stammzelleigenschaften fördern, als auch die genetische Instabilität fördern[4]. Ich will hier nicht weiter ausholen, das dauert sonst zu lange, denn das Thema hier ist ja Strahlenresistenz!

Auch bei Strahlentherapie zeigt sich ein schlechteres Überleben von Patienten mit hypoxischen Tumoranteilen. Karar & Maity beschreiben in [3] _"... Severely hypoxic cells require a 2-3 fold higher dose of radiation to achieve the same level of cell killing as do well-oxygenated cells..."_ Also tot bekommt man sie schon, aber nur mit Mühe, oder, mein Lieblingsthema: die Dosis bringt's [5]!

*Müssen wir dem tatenlos zusehen?
*Nicht gänzlich, oder noch nicht gänzlich. Was ich auch als ganz wichtig empfinde, ist der Aspekt Blutverdünner. Dünnes Blut erreicht eher abgeschiedene Areale - klingt logisch. Dabei hat sich das einfache Aspirin® als sehr wirksam erwiesen. D'Amico und Kollegen beschreiben in [7], dass _"...After a median follow-up of 70 months, risk of PCSM was significantly lower in the AC group compared with the non-AC group (3% v 8% at 10 years..."_ Zaorsky beschreibt die Kombination von Aspirin®+Statinen wie folgt: _"...In patients who received RT for prostate cancer, aspirin or statin nonuse was associated with early biochemical failure,..."_ 

Medikamentöse Ansätze werden z.B. in [6] vorgeschlagen: Hypoxic-cell selective agents 
Mitomycin C 
Tirapazamine 
Porfiromycin 
E09 

Ein ganz neuer, aufregender Ansatz besteht darin gezielt in hypoxische Areale eindringende Medikamente einzusetzen. Beispielhaft sei hier TH-302 erwähnt[8]. Da sich Tumore in hypoxische Arealen selten bis gar nicht teilen, sind Spindelgifte wie Docetaxel nicht wirksam. Wirksamer wären z.B. DNA Vernetzer (Cyclophosphamid, Ifosfamid, Estramustin...). Der von Threshold Pharmaceuticals verwendete Trägerstoff TH-302 führt die Chemotherapeutika direkt in hypoxische Areale, wo sie ihre Wirksamkeit entfalten. Momentan in Phase-III Studie, also wohl schon irgendwann verfügbar. Idealerweise wird dieses Mittel dann wohl komplementär zur RT oder zur systemischen Chemo mit Docetaxel eingesetzt.

OK, das reicht jetzt erst mal...

-----------------------------------------------------
*[1]:* Bronw, Exploiting the hypoxic cancer cell: mechanisms and therapeutic strategies
*[2]:* John Humm (PhD), PET Imaging of Hypoxia
*[3]:* Karar & Maity, Modulating the tumor microenvironment to increase radiation responsiveness.
*[4]:* Vaupel, The Role of Hypoxia-Induced Factors in Tumor Progression
*[5]:* Wang, Dose escalation to combat hypoxia in prostate cancer: a radiobiological study on clinical data
*[6]:* Strategies to improve radiation outcomes 
*[7]:* D'Amico, Aspirin Use and the Risk of Prostate Cancer Mortality in Men Treated With Prostatectomy or Radiotherapy
*[8]:* Tumor Hypoxia, Treating Disease Through Tumor Selective Therapies

----------


## Harald_1933

Zur Ergänzung auch mal Artikel in deutscher Sprache:

http://www.neurokopfzentrum.med.tum....oth_fertig.pdf
http://duepublico.uni-duisburg-essen...rvlet?id=28640
http://www.sfb824.de/de/kooperation/..._2/index.php?s=
http://www.diss.fu-berlin.de/diss/se...2452906A?hosts=
http://d-nb.info/995027722/34

*"Man muss mit den richtigen Leuten zusammenarbeiten, sie achten und motivieren. Dauerhafter Erfolg ist nur im Team möglich"
*(Klaus Steilmann)

----------


## meni.li.

Zitat: Daniel Schmidt
Neuroendokrine Tumoren lassen sich prinzipiell mit Strahlentherapie behandeln.

Eine "Strahlenresistenz" kann mit der Applikation der erforderlichen Dosis überwunden werden.
64-74 Gy reichen völlig aus um neuroendokrin differenzierte Prostatakarzinomzellen zu vernichten.

Jetzt wenn bei der Rezidivbestrahlung ca. 70 gy auf das sichtbare Rezidiv entfallen ok, jedoch die Lymphabflußwege  nur mit 50 Gy bestrahlt werden, dort NE Krebzellen sitzen könnte daß das "problem sein wenn dann nach einer gewissen Zeit in diesem Bereich wieder Rezidive bzw. Lymphknotenbefall auftritt ?

Ich habe das jetzt schon öfter in meinem Umfeld gesehen

Gleason 8-9 ...OP anschließend Bestrahlung , und dann nach einer gewissen Zeit Lymphknoten Befall im bestrahlten Gebiet oder der Umgebung( 50 Gy) . 

Danke für Anworten,

Gruß klausi

----------


## LowRoad

*Eine weitere Ergänzung zum Thema Strahlentherapie und Biomarker:

Definitive RT
**BIOMARKER*
*PROGNOSTIC*
*PREDICTIVE*
*REFERENCE*

*p53 DNA*
DM, PFS1, CSM2 & OS1
CSM2
[62-64]

*DNA Ploidy*
OS1
OS1
[86]

*COX-2*
BF2, DM2
BF2
[96]

*Protein Kinase A*
BF, LF & DM
BF2, LF2, CSM2 & DM2
[102, 103]

*BCL-2/BAX*
PFS2 & BF
BF
[113, 114, 159]

*p16*
LF1, DM & CSM1

[118, 119]

*Ki-67*
BF2, DM, CSM & OS2

[64, 129, 130]

*VEGF/HIF-1 alpha*
BF3

[160]

*MDM2*
DM2

[64, 138]

*Survivin*
CSM1 & OS1

[153]




*Salvage RT
**p21*
BF 

[173]

*Ki-67*
BF

[187]

*E-cadherin*
BF

[186]

*B7-H3*
BF

[197]



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*[1]:* Tran & Kollegen, Tissue Biomarkers for Prostate Cancer Radiation Therapy

----------


## LowRoad

> Ein HDR-Brachytherapieboost über die "übliche" Bestrahlungsdosis von 74-78 Gy ist ein experimentelles Verfahren und mit potentiellen Nebenwirkungen verbunden...


*et voila:*

Dose escalation with high-dose-3D-conformal (HD-3D-CRT) or low-dose 3D-conformal radiotherapy PLUS HDR brachytherapy (LD-3D-CRT+HDR-B) for intermediate- or high-risk prostate cancer: _Higher disease control and survival with lower toxicity_.

*Hintergrund:* 
berichtet wird über frühe und späte Toxizität und dem biochemischem Ergebnis aus einer prospektiven Serie von 445 Patienten mit klinisch lokalisiertem Prostatakarzinom mittlerem oder hohem Risiko, die entweder mit High-Dose 3D-CRT oder Low-Dose 3D-CRT + HDR-Brachy behandelt wurden. 

*Methoden:* 
Zwischen 12/1999 und 10/2005 wurden 445 Patienten mit PSA>10ng/ml, Gleason-Score >6 und/oder T2b-T3 N0 M0 Prostatakarzinom in die Studie aufgenommen. Patienten wurden prospektiv einer der beiden Behandlungsgruppen zugeordnet: 

*A:* 223 Pateinten, 76 Gy High-Dose 3D-CRT in 38 Fraktionen je 2Gy
*B:* 222 Patienten, 46 Gy Low-Dose 3D-CRT + 16Gy HDR-Brachy in 23+2 Fraktionen je 2Gy/8Gy

Begrenzung der maximalen rektalen Dosis auf 85% der verschriebenen Dosis. Beide Gruppen waren gut ausgewogen unter Berücksichtigung der Tumor Eigenschaften. Die Toxizitäten wurde entsprechend der EORTC/RTOG Morbiditätsskala bewertet. Andere Endpunkte waren lokale, regionale oder Fernmetastasen, das krankheitsspezifische Überleben, Spätfolgen, PSA- und Testosteronwerte, sowie die Lebensqualität. 

*Ergebnisse:* 
Alle Patienten konnten die Behandlung beenden. 

Keine Pantienten der Gruppe A oder B beschrieben Grad 3 oder höhere rektale Toxizität.28 Patienten der Gruppe A (12,5%) und 6 Patienten der Gruppe B (2,7 %) entwickelten Grad 2 rektale Toxizität (rektale Blutungen oder Dringlichkeit).15 Patienten aus der Gruppe A (6,7%) und 3 Patienten aus der Gruppe B (1,3%) entwickelten Grad 1 rektale Blutungen (weniger als 2 mal/Woche). 

Mit einem mittleren Follow-up von 96 Monaten war das 10-jährige Therapieversagen 

9,3% in Gruppe A1.7% in Gruppe B; 

Metastasenfreiheit war 96,9% und 97,9% für Gruppe A und B; 
Das krankheitsspezifische Überleben in der Gruppe A und B war 97,4% und 98,3%. 

*Schlussfolgerungen:* 
Die Niedrigdosis 3D-EBRT + HDR-Brachytherapie war eine sichere und effektive Methode der Eskalation der Dosis auf die Prostata, ohne erhöhtes Risiko von Spätfolgen. *Die akuten sowie späten rektalen Komplikationen konnten mit der kombinierten Behandlung (EBRT+HDRB) signifikant reduziert werden*, verglichen mit dem, was mit hochdosierter herkömmlicher 3D-konforme Strahlentherapie beschrieben wird. Krankheitskontrolle war bei den HDR-Patienten verbessert, was durch höhere effektive Dosis auch zu erwartet war.

*Eigene Anmerkungen:*
Wieder mal bestätigt sich, dass es bei der Strahlentherapie besonders auf die Dosis ankommt. Auch wenn ein biochemisches Rezidiv, also ein Ansteigen des PSA Wertes um >=2ng/ml über dem NADIR (Phoenix-Definition), nicht direkt mit dem gesamtüberleben korreliert, so ist es doch ein wichtiger Hinweis - gerade auch für junge Patienten! Ich halte die lokale Kontrolle bei Strahlentherapie für besonders wichtig, da ein Salvage-Therapie nur eingeschränkt, und mit mehr Komplikationen möglich ist. Die Primärtherapie sollte auf Anhieb passen.

Leider wird in dem Paper nicht berichtet, ob die Patienten eine begleitende Hormonale Therapie angeboten und/oder durchgeführt hatten. Heutzutage wäre dies wohl der Fall, was die Effektivität der Strahlentherapie deutlich verstärken kann. Ebenso wird heutzutage meist IMRT als Strahlentherapiemethode angewandt, aber es bleibt meist bei 76Gy, was, meiner Meinung nach, im kritisch niedrigen Bereich liegt. Will man mehr, muss man sich wieder mal selbst drum kümmern.

Weiterhin ist das Narkoserisiko bei einer HDR-Brachytherapie zu berücksichtigen.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*[1]:* Benjamin Guix, Dose escalation with high-dose-3D-conformal (HD-3D-CRT) or low-dose 3D-conformal radiotherapy PLUS HDR brachytherapy (LD-3D-CRT+HDR-B) for intermediate- or high-risk prostate cancer: Higher disease control and survival with lower toxicity

----------


## LowRoad

Interview mit *Dr. Michael J. Zelefsky* vom Memorial Sloan-Kettering Cancer Center



*Frage:*
Sie veröffentlichte 2012 im "European Urology" ein Papier über die Wirkung von Metformin bei der Strahlentherapie des Prostatakarzinoms. Können Sie kurz darüber berichten?

*Dr.Zelefsky:*
Es gibt Indizien im Labor, und einige klinische Nachweise, dass bei unterschiedlichen Arten von Krebs, Metformin die Entstehung von Krebs reduzieren, bzw. das Fortschreiten der Krankheit reduzieren könnte.

In einer retrospektiven Untersuchung schauten wir, ob die Patienten, die wir in den vielen Jahren mit einer Strahlentherapie behandelt hatten, zum Zeitpunkt der Behandlung Metformin einnahmen. Dann schauten wir, ob eine Korrelation von besseren Ergebnissen und der Metformin Einnahme bestand. Wir erkannten, dass die Menschen, die Metformin einnahmen ein verbessertes progressionsfreies Überleben nach der Strahlentherapie hatten. Auch war das krankheitsspezifische Versterben in der Metformingruppe geringer. Dies legte nahe, dass es einen interessanten Zusammenhang zwischen der Metformin Einnahme und einer Wirkung auf die Bestrahlung gibt. Es existieren einige Laboruntersuchungen, dass diese Wirkung durch eine Antitumorwirkung auf zellulärer Ebene verursacht werden könnte.

Unsere Studie wurde rückwirkend (retrospektiv) durchgeführt (unter Verwendung von Daten, die zuvor gesammelt worden waren), bietet aber doch sehr interessante Vorabinformationen. Der einzige Weg, um die Frage von möglichen Wechselwirkungen von Metformin bei Strahlentherapie zu beantworten, wäre eine randomisierte Studie durchzuführen. Durch eine Zufallsentscheidung würden wir einigen Patienten Metformin, und den anderen ein Placebo anbieten, und dann würden sie sich der Stahlentherapie unterziehen. Danach würden wir erkennen können, ob die Strahlentherapie in Kombination mit Metformin mit besseren PSA Werten, besseren Rebiopsieergebnissen und letztlich verbessertem Überleben verbunden ist.

*Frage:*
Führt momentan irgendjemand eine randomisierte, kontrollierte Studie mit Metformin + Strahlentherapie durch?

*Dr.Zelefsky:*
Meines Wissens nicht.

----------

